# EIP 24v VR6 Turbo



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1*

Well fellas, I got mine! I picked it up tonight. All I can say is FREAKING AWSOME!!!!!!!





























Rich and the boys at EIP have a master piece. If you have the means, I HIGHLY recommend it! I cannot wait to go to work tomorrow!!!! See all you Capital Area Dubs on the roads between Balt and DC. Look for the Tornado Red GLI with the balding driver with a big Grin










_Modified by pl2950 at 7:05 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

Congrats!!!! You have to be stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (SLC4EVER)*

i hate you


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_i hate you








 X 2


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (Neu Bug)*

I will try to post pictures tomorrow. They did a top knotch job! Here is what I have had done (so far







):
Stage 1 turbo kit w/ FMIC
EIP 2.5" exhaust w/ twin tips
45% window tint (Maryland legal tint)
Engine mount.
Boost gauge
I hope to get a copy of the dyno pulls to post here in the future. Until then I dont need a piece of paper to show the performance gains. HOLY SMOKES












_Modified by pl2950 at 8:39 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

Cant wait to see it first hand


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (NOVAdub)*

man im exicted and its not even my car. damn i wish i could get the money for this!!!!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Well fellas, I got mine! I picked it up tonight. All I can say is FREAKING AWSOME!!!!!!!





























Look for the Tornado Red GLI with the balding driver with a big Grin









_Modified by pl2950 at 7:05 PM 10-4-2004_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just make sure you leave that GLI sighn on,ohhh wait,they"ll think it's 1.8T,shizzz put a VR6 instead








Oh BTW,smoke mustang cobra for me


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (rajvosa71000)*

Hahaha,ur one lucky SOB







JK Congrats and have fun.
MAn i can imagine the grin on ur face.I can bet money its still there














.
Oh yeah whop on some cars now that u can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XTReme (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats... I am tuely stoked for you and Envious of you







..... And what do you mean, "can't wait to go to work tomorrow" I would have a real hard time not taking the day off just to play...


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (XTReme)*

hes got a turbo kit to pay for.
responcible people go to work.
anyways, congrats on the kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *XTReme* »_Congrats... I am tuely stoked for you and Envious of you







..... And what do you mean, "can't wait to go to work tomorrow" I would have a real hard time not taking the day off just to play...


----------



## mike595 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

I just bought the HPA single turbo kit for my 04 GLI. How much of a hp gain did you get? Im sopose to get about 310hp to the wheels with the stage 1


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (mike595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike595* »_I just bought the HPA single turbo kit for my 04 GLI. How much of a hp gain did you get? Im sopose to get about 310hp to the wheels with the stage 1


that kit is no longer advertised on their site.. how much did you pay for it??


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (BEAU-SOF)*

I am waiting on the dyno sheet to be sent to me. Something was up with their printer while I was there and I didnt get to speak with Rich when I picked it up because he was out with another car and I got there just before closing. Bobby the sales guy said that the wheel hp was ~365 with 12psi. I am in sales and have a family to support (my wife doesnt work) so I went a little conservative and asked them to keep the boost under 10psi. I am not exactly sure what the whp is right now but the car can out run my coworkers BMW 540i 6 speed sport w/ some work done.





















That says enough for me. I am guessing whp around 320.
Here are some pixs (I stink at taking nice fotos like you young guys)....
Here is the car:
Front mount intercooler








Side view








rear








twin exhaust tips








The stuff that counts











_Modified by pl2950 at 7:43 AM 11-8-2004_


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Well fellas, I got mine! I picked it up tonight. All I can say is FREAKING AWSOME!!!!!!!





























Rich and the boys at EIP have a master piece. If you have the means, I HIGHLY recommend it! I cannot wait to go to work tomorrow!!!! See all you Capital Area Dubs on the roads between Balt and DC. Look for the Tornado Red GLI with the balding driver with a big Grin









_Modified by pl2950 at 7:05 PM 10-4-2004_

Congratulations buddy! Enjoy your car!
By the way, please...if you have the means any free time at all, please run some in gear tests to see how your car does in midrange. I'm very curious to see just how much difference the kit makes. I've got numbers for 20-40, 30-50, 60-80 so we can compare.
Congratulations!


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

common tell us more!


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

Total sleeper! -=








The install looks very clean, and I really like their logo on the Twin Exhaust Pipes...Very nice finishing touch there. More pics!
Grats -=


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (verustung)*

Damn,that's a ultimate sleeper,not even lowered







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (rajvosa71000)*

I need this kit, with some of those daisy rims and i would have the ultimate sleeper.








Looks amzing they do very good work it seems, have fun with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (Neu Bug)*

Definately fun boys! A sleeper she is until the blow off sound wakes them up


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (Got 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Got 24v* »_common tell us more! 

Here is a link to our updated 24v Turbo page: http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/v....html 
There are some different shots and some additional details added to the parts list for the Turbo System. 
-Rich


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (eiprich)*

First congradulations on your new 24v turbo, that is a dream of mine which seems about 3 lifetimes away. Although probably blazingly obvious i will throw my $0.10 in. 

-Get some STICKY Max performance summer tires. I suggest Falken azenis.
-Swap out the stock pads, and throw some Hawk HPS up front and rear, or ferrodo ds2000/ds2500 up front and Hawk HPS in the rear.
-Get some stiff suspension that dosent slam the thing.

I know after spending around $5k you prob dont want to spend anymore, but i think its only safe, w/o good tires your brakes arent going to do much, and w/o good tires you are going to look great spinning to 80+mph while a civic cooks past you. Assuming the work is done by your self....
-Tires=$550 all said and done
-Brakes = $150 or under
-Suspension = a good one for $800-$1500
Compared to how much is under the hood, this is peanuts and will keep your car MUCH safer, more fun, and much more capable to handling the power it has. You can always have amazing brakes, or amazing suspension on its own, you can't really have crazy power w/o the other two.

Not knocking it, sh*t i could only dream about having that kit on my car, just trying to keep your v-dub out of a ditch so it can go smack some m3's around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

P.S. While your at it, Splurge the $20 and get some Prothane dog bone mount bushings, the stiffest available, and will put that power to the ground, and stop the engine from flopping around like a beached fish.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (Banditt007)*

what an awesome setup. this is really going bad against my plan to eventually vfe my ride. oh well, got lots of time to plan.
banditt, thanks for your additional suggestions. this is the type of info i needed on the brake and tire setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

do you have a boost control, also turbo timer?
If so good for you and your awesome ass ride.


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

Better check out County noise regs...I can only imagine the sound @5000 rpms







...also finally nice to see some big time power mods done to a 24v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..keeps things in perspective while "most" speak of intakes, pullies, etc...


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pford)*

Thanks for the thoughts Banditt. They (upgrades) are on my list once I get my piggy bank a little fatter after buying a car, doing the turbo, and putting an engine in my boat. The car is new so I have brand new brakes and tires. They just arent made for the power and speed the car is capable of now. Until then it is just being mindful of the situation of when to get on it. I am an older guy on the board and a lot less likely to use it as much as most. I also have a wife and two kids so I have them to think about too. Your post is appreciated.



_Modified by pl2950 at 8:53 PM 10-6-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_...P.S. While your at it, Splurge the $20 and get some Prothane dog bone mount bushings, the stiffest available, and will put that power to the ground, and stop the engine from flopping around like a beached fish.

Luckily we talked him into an EIP MKIV Mount...our mount is tested to work even on our 600+whp R32 with no trouble and yet it transmits almost no additional vibration which is very much unlike a urethane bushing kit. 
His engine was indeed doing the "flopping fish" on the dyno until we threw on our mount...now all is good!








-Rich


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (eiprich)*

nice, just that mount makes a hell of a difference, must be pretty much a neccesity w/ that much power on tap. 
A quick Q for you rich, Aside from your reduction of felt vibrations by using a non-poly mount. How does your mount fair against VF's mount, in a engine movement only test?


_Modified by Banditt007 at 3:02 AM 10-7-2004_


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Integrale)*

hey rich whats the torque number on the turbo?


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (FastFoward)*

I gotta get one for my *.:R32*! Your doing a good job selling me on this, just so you know...-=








Cheers -=


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (FastFoward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastFoward* »_hey rich whats the torque number on the turbo?

With our Turbo System, HP and Torque are pretty equal.
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (verustung)*

Wow Fellas, I now have slightly over 400 miles since I picked it up on Monday night and the system only seems to get better. It is accellerating more and more smoothly as each day goes by. I am guessing that ECU is self adapting. Any financial regrets are right out the window everytime I step in the car. I am a true test for the drivability of this system being that I am in sales and drive around 100 miles or more each day seeing clients. This includes city driving in DC and Baltimore as well as highway running between the two cities. It is freaking awsome! It is as smooth as stock around the city yet has the punch to ROAST a Mustang GT














or beat a tuned BMW 540i. The only slight issue I am having is the very occassional warm stall that the stock 24v is appearing to be famous for. The good news is that Rich and Bobby @ EIP said it is a quick fix and have told me to bring it in anytime to be resolved immediately. I just have to find the time to get up there. I will keep you all updated as I pound out the miles on this rocket of a true daily driver. 
By the way, I love the sound of the blow off


















_Modified by pl2950 at 6:18 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

try going up against some m3's, sti's ect. see what the outcome is. Even if you get beat by the higher end/faster cars, the look of astonishment that you are hanging w/ them will be priceless.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

again.. i hate you


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_try going up against some m3's, sti's ect. see what the outcome is. Even if you get beat by the higher end/faster cars, the look of astonishment that you are hanging w/ them will be priceless.

sti's, m3's should be no prob with 12lbs of boost.....


----------



## revmatcheddie (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Got 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Got 24v* »_
sti's, m3's should be no prob with 12lbs of boost.....

can you hear that one dude... "yeah, it may be faster but it's still a VW..." 
sucker!!!! m3's are great but beating one with a 23,000 dollar car is better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by revmatcheddie at 9:24 PM 10-7-2004_


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_try going up against some m3's, sti's ect. see what the outcome is. Even if you get beat by the higher end/faster cars, the look of astonishment that you are hanging w/ them will be priceless.

I have no doubt he'll get beaten off the line...on a roll he'll do fine if not better.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_try going up against some m3's, sti's ect. see what the outcome is. Even if you get beat by the higher end/faster cars, the look of astonishment that you are hanging w/ them will be priceless.

Hanging with them







He'll beat the crap out of them







He gets 300+hp to the wheels,STI has 300hp crank,you do the math


----------



## VR6exual (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Hanging with them







He'll beat the crap out of them







He gets 300+hp to the wheels,STI has 300hp crank,you do the math









no he'll lose against the sti because his car came with a radio








seriously only start from a roll, with stock(?) tires and fwd we all know your not gonna be beating stis or m3s off the line








but if we can get someone like verustung to turbo their 4mo, thatll be a different story









congrats on your kit pl2950 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you made me excited enough to
end each statement with an icon


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

I'm just saying he's talking about mustang gt's and 540's, i think we can shoot a bit higher end than this


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

Once I saw these pics there was no going back for me...The *.:R32* was made for FI! EIP all the way -=


----------



## MeenVR6 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (verustung)*


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (verustung)*

that's what you call straight pipes


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

absolutely beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

man, that's so awesome! congrats on that! I'm really thinking about getting myself this FI setup once I get myself out of the hole. One question that I do have for yah that I haven't been able to find the answer to in previous posts on this setup is the kinda gas mileage to expect. What have you been averaging in the city and freeway and all? Is your computer in your dash still register an accurate fuel consumption (average/instantaneous)? I would think that your fuel economy only suffers when that STI starts revving at you...







Other than that, it's probably not that bad at cruising speeds. 
Have fun with the system and don't get into TOO much trouble.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

the guy with the turboed jetta 
what did you mean hot stall?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_the guy with the turboed jetta 
what did you mean hot stall?
Some cars when hot will stall out if you shut down and try to restart. This has been discused and there is a fix for it, you have to get your ecu reflashed by the dealer.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_again.. i hate you


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_the guy with the turboed jetta 
what did you mean hot stall?

I may be not using the correct term due to all the threads regarding a hot stall. It is more of an idle recovery issue. Once the car is warm the idle doesnt recover when I push in the clutch and the car stalls once in a while. This is rare but does happen very occassionally. Rich and Bobby said this is a quick fix and have been great to deal with. I just have to find the time to bring the car to them. It happens so occassionally that it is not a big issue to me. I do plan on getting there in the next week or two though. Other than this very minor, occassional, quick fix issue the car is performing awsome-- much better than I expected considering the hp coming from a 2.8l engine
As for Fuel mileage, I will have to let you all know. I did not do the math the last two times I filled up being that I know it wasnt going to be the best because of all the test rides for friends that I have been giving under boost. I will let you the next time I fill up. I am sure it will be a shock compared to the TDI that I just sold-- but worth every penny












_Modified by pl2950 at 4:29 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
I may be not using the correct term due to all the threads regarding a hot stall. It is more of an idle recovery issue. Once the car is warm the idle doesnt recover when I push in the clutch and the car stalls once in a while. This is rare but does happen very occassionally. Rich and Bobby said this is a quick fix and have been great to deal with. I just have to find the time to bring the car to them. It happens so occassionally that it is not a big issue to me. I do plan on getting there in the next week or two though. Other than this very minor, occassional, quick fix issue the car is performing awsome-- much better than I expected considering the hp coming from a 2.8l engine
As for Fuel mileage, I will have to let you all know. I did not do the math the last two times I filled up being that I know it wasnt going to be the best because of all the test rides for friends that I have been giving under boost. I will let you the next time I fill up. I am sure it will be a shock compared to the TDI that I just sold-- but worth every penny








_Modified by pl2950 at 4:29 PM 10-8-2004_

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know what is the problem and reason of this hot stall? It seems I have the same problem on my MK2 VR6, is it an ecu problem? I thought it was from my clutch, since it was grabbing too low, the car would stall sometimes when I hit on clutch and try to stop behind a red light. Is this what is happening to you guys too?


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

I took the car to EIP this morning. The occassional stall issue was resolved in less time than it takes for an oil change. The car now runs and performs PERFECT (Well, exept for the suspension, brake, and other mods that I am saving my pennies for







). All I can say is WOW!















A HUGE thumbs up to Rich, Bobby, JJ and the rest of the EIP staff for taking GREAT care of me and my car. The product and customer service have been second to none http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love driving my car!!!!








ps. I also picked up an Escort S2 Solo today










_Modified by pl2950 at 1:35 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

so what about the people who order this kit and are far from EIP.
when they install this kit and have issues, how are they supposed to fix it if they cant go to EIP.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_so what about the people who order this kit and are far from EIP.
when they install this kit and have issues, how are they supposed to fix it if they cant go to EIP.


We offer a lot of support to other shops and individuals throughout the world and it is no trouble for us to assist your shop of choice on the installation. In fact we have a dedicated Tech Line (410) 876-1336.
We also have shot a complete installation DVD that is very helpful to both shops and those who choose to DIY the system. This is a step by step instructional video to ensure a successful and trouble free installation. 
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_so what about the people who order this kit and are far from EIP.
when they install this kit and have issues, how are they supposed to fix it if they cant go to EIP.


The occassional stall issue sounds like it is more of a VW issue from the threads here. My bet is that if you dont get the occassional stall before the kit you probably will not after it. If you do, you may wish to have the dealer resolve it just prior to installing the kit. According to the thread in this forum the dealer just flashes the ecu. Even if you do have this problem, I think they just turned up my idle some-- could be wrong though. Worst case senario, you overnight the ecu to them and get it back the next day. The guys at EIP have been more than accomodating and egar to please me. I have even been receiving periodic checks in calls from the sales guy Bobby to ensure that I am satisfied. Trust me, they seem to really care!
Rich, Thank you and your staff for all your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pl2950 at 7:03 PM 10-11-2004_


----------



## VeeDubKidd (Feb 23, 2004)

Why is that R32 on a FWD dyno....??? Shouldn't it be on a AWD dyno?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*

As I understand, EIP disabled the RWD portion of the AWD R32 because the dyno they had available was only a 2WD dyno. I don't know if that's entirely correct, but there's a thread on this forum that explains the reasoning as to why Rich at EIP decided to do this. But just to be clear, EIP didn't do this to fool people into thinking that there is more power at the wheels than there really is.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

the DVD is an awesome idea, and I never questioned your guys customer services, contrary to others. but what I was getting at was this "fix" for the stalling. I'm just trying to ask questions just in case others don't.
if its software like the other guy stated then yah the thing would be to send you the ecu. I was just wondering if it was an actual part or some fine tuning needed by EIP specialist or ecu related.


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
We offer a lot of support to other shops and individuals throughout the world and it is no trouble for us to assist your shop of choice on the installation. In fact we have a dedicated Tech Line (410) 876-1336.
We also have shot a complete installation DVD that is very helpful to both shops and those who choose to DIY the system. This is a step by step instructional video to ensure a successful and trouble free installation. 
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

bakersfield_gti, I want to make clear that I have no clue what I am talking about. I was just coming to assumptions from what I have read here







. You guys who are mechanically savy could probably figure these things out that I will take my car in for. I dont feaking touch my car, boat, truck or even lawn mower. The only thing I probably can do is change the oil and I dont even do that. I would rather pay someone else to do it and enjoy driving. That is what I do best.










_Modified by pl2950 at 5:51 AM 10-12-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubKidd* »_Why is that R32 on a FWD dyno....??? Shouldn't it be on a AWD dyno?

The Dyno is our in-house 2wd Dynojet...and yes we simply disable the ECU that activates the rear wheel drive. 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_the DVD is an awesome idea, and I never questioned your guys customer services, contrary to others. but what I was getting at was this "fix" for the stalling. I'm just trying to ask questions just in case others don't.
if its software like the other guy stated then yah the thing would be to send you the ecu. I was just wondering if it was an actual part or some fine tuning needed by EIP specialist or ecu related.


I appreciate your questions and the opportunity to answer them. 
The fix is very simple and it is included in our video which will be ready once systems begin shipping. 
The ECU simply gets sent to us to have our Turbo Software installed and we ship it back the same or the next day. 
The actual management setup and tuning is very simple and straight forward, it can be your shop or by you as it is outlined in our video. 
-Rich


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

its on the dvd, that awesome. thanks.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*

Got the chance to go for a ride in the car earlier today. The install was very clean. The only thing I didnt like were the column mounted boost guage, but there arent many places to mount them in our car. On to the good part. WOW does this thing go. It doesnt really hit you until you look down how fast you are going. The power delivery is pretty smooth, although I wasnt driving so I dont know how much driving style has to do with it. The few turbo cars I have owned /driven in the past hit hard when the boost came on. The EIP kit pulls very smoothly, especially once you get into the meat of the power band. (5k rpm+) There was a decent amoutn of traffic so it only got opened up a little, but a little is all you need and the next thing you know you are going 120. A brake upgrade is definitely in order, as is a reworking of the suspension. Im not too much of a turbo guy, Id much rather go the NA path liek omeezy and beau sof, but for the price this kit will totally transform the car. Its good to see an affordable kit for our cars finally so we can finally give the 1.8s a run for their money. Good job Rich and the EIP crew!!


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Got the chance to go for a ride in the car earlier today. The install was very clean. The only thing I didnt like were the column mounted boost guage, but there arent many places to mount them in our car. On to the good part. WOW does this thing go. It doesnt really hit you until you look down how fast you are going. The power delivery is pretty smooth, although I wasnt driving so I dont know how much driving style has to do with it. The few turbo cars I have owned /driven in the past hit hard when the boost came on. The EIP kit pulls very smoothly, especially once you get into the meat of the power band. (5k rpm+) There was a decent amoutn of traffic so it only got opened up a little, but a little is all you need and the next thing you know you are going 120. A brake upgrade is definitely in order, as is a reworking of the suspension. Im not too much of a turbo guy, Id much rather go the NA path liek omeezy and beau sof, but for the price this kit will totally transform the car. Its good to see an affordable kit for our cars finally so we can finally give the 1.8s a run for their money. Good job Rich and the EIP crew!!






























Nice to meet you!! If I ever get to the track I will let you know how it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with your CAI and exhaust!


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*

I will have to agree with the sleeper look. How deceptive you must be when a beemer or 5.0 think they're going to take you out.







You're evil!








Anyhow, it sounds like the kit is definitely standing up to the test. I hope you can keep us up to date on the fuel consumption and reliability a few more thousand miles from now.








This is for Rich at EIPTUNING, are there any kits sold to anyone in the west coast yet? If not, I would like to be the first.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_ Anyhow, it sounds like the kit is definitely standing up to the test. I hope you can keep us up to date on the fuel consumption and reliability a few more thousand miles from now.









Last tank of fuel with a combination of highway and city driving between Baltimore and DC yielded 22.24 mpg. This included having some fun and going into boost periodically. Not bad for a car over 300 whp. The tank before was a hair over 20mpg but was mostly test rides with friends around town...


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_This is for Rich at EIPTUNING, are there any kits sold to anyone in the west coast yet? If not, I would like to be the first.









Sorry, I'm afraid that I'll have to be the first one with that kit on the west coast. haha








Once I pay this credit card off, I'm going to be taking out a loan for this kit. Rich, keep an eye on me, I'll be a buyer in hopefully not too long.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

yeah, i would have been the first on the west coast with this kit if it would have been out sooner.... i talked to rich numerous times but it was just never ready so i ended up with VF (which i'm really happy with). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at EIP for this kit.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_I will have to agree with the sleeper look. How deceptive you must be when a beemer or 5.0 think they're going to take you out.







You're evil!








Anyhow, it sounds like the kit is definitely standing up to the test. I hope you can keep us up to date on the fuel consumption and reliability a few more thousand miles from now.








This is for Rich at EIPTUNING, are there any kits sold to anyone in the west coast yet? If not, I would like to be the first.









Call (800) 784-8100 and ask for Bobby. You can also shoot him an email and he can get you a quote with freight. 
We are building each system to order as we offer 7 color choices...








We will be able to ship the systems fairly quickly as we build many of the parts in groups...like the SS Manifolds, FMIC's, Piping Sets, etc. 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:06 PM 10-13-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Rich, have you guys been able to dyno the stage 1 kit yet? I'm kinda curious of the power output compared to the stage 2. Also, what do you reccomend to possible buyers when it comes to my tranny matched up with your stage 1 system? Is stage 1 going to put out the kinda power to where you wouldn't reccomend running on the stock setup, or would only a clutch upgrade solve that problem? Do you expect the stock clutch to hold up for a decent period of time while keeping the occasional pedal to the floor scenario in mind? That's about the only thing that I'm worried about with my plans to purchase your stage 1 kit. I would just like to be prepared regarding what I need to have prior to when it comes time to purchase it. (I'm thinking very optomistically here if you might have noticed...







)


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
Sorry, I'm afraid that I'll have to be the first one with that kit on the west coast. haha








Once I pay this credit card off, I'm going to be taking out a loan for this kit. Rich, keep an eye on me, I'll be a buyer in hopefully not too long.









That means your not the first to buy it then.


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubKidd* »_Why is that R32 on a FWD dyno....??? Shouldn't it be on a AWD dyno?

4wd dyno's are $$$$$$$$$ and not all that common. used for rally cars and car manufacturers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_
That means your not the first to buy it then.









*Schaweeet!!!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats! You will absolutely freaking love it! It will transform your car. Did you go stage 1 or 2?
_Blankster_, I am running the stock clutch and it has shown no sign of weakness despite some good efforts to do so. The 6 speed package feels very strong and capable of handling the 300+whp (some believe it is the same clutch with different item number as the one used in the 340hp Audi S4-I dont know for sure though). I use the car as a daily driver in my job in outside sales and have not really done any "drag dumps" but have confidence that it will last a fair amount of time considering the power.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

yeah, I really hope that I don't have to change out my clutch in order to get the stage 1 installed. I would think that the smooth power gain from the turbo helps lessen harshness on the gears/clutch. Keep us posted on your experience with the kit. I'm really really planning on getting one sooner or later. Your experience will have a great influence on me purchasing this kit or not. I have no doubt in EIP's quality of workmanship, but when it comes down to spending 5-6 grand on something, I'd like to know what to expect. BTW, can you make a good recording of the sound of the BOV? I really wanna know how it sounds. I've listened to the stage II kit video, but the sound is kinda insufficient for my pleasure needs. Perhaps you can help me with that problem.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
*Schaweeet!!!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats! You will absolutely freaking love it! It will transform your car. Did you go stage 1 or 2?
_Blankster_, I am running the stock clutch and it has shown no sign of weakness despite some good efforts to do so. The 6 speed package feels very strong and capable of handling the 300+whp (some believe it is the same clutch with different item number as the one used in the 340hp Audi S4-I dont know for sure though). I use the car as a daily driver in my job in outside sales and have not really done any "drag dumps" but have confidence that it will last a fair amount of time considering the power. 


I haven't ordered it yet. Like Blankster, there's a few things I need to do to get this kit. All I can say is, I'm half way there regarding price. I'll most likely go stage 2. For the extra $500, why not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's my third car so, I don't really move it. Only on the weekends.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

well thats cool, im just wondering about the stage 2 over 400whp. how can that motor handle it with just a new head gasket.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_well thats cool, im just wondering about the stage 2 over 400whp. how can that motor handle it with just a new head gasket.









basically, the reason the head gasket causes such an improvement in the HP is because of the fact that it lowers the compression within the cylinders because it spaces it apart more than the stock gasket. The head gasket it just thicker basically than the stock one. This in turn allows for more boost to be shoved into the engine safely, giving you more power. Let me know if I'm wrong about that, but that's what I've come to understand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

the motor can handle it cause its a champ thats why








havent you seen the 600hp EIP VR6? its really not that hard to make a VR6 have rediculous amounts of power and still run. and with 8.5:1 compression 15psi isnt that much your 1.8t stock was probably 12psi with a 14-15psi spike but oh yea that only nets 180hp where was 15psi nets like 460hp in a VR6.
its just a bulletproof motor, it can handle a lot of abuse and thats why its been a bread and butta motor for VW for 12 years now, its been in every single modle VW has put out with exception to the cabrio and the beetle and i know people who have VR6's in both of those vehicles, when you buy a VR6 a lot of us had intentions to put FI on these things i know i had plans of FI 7 months before i even bought the car, 200hp without a turbo or 180 with a turbo? hmm tough choice. i dunno im going to see how much money i make in the next few months and see if VF pulls their head out of thier bum bum, cause if i dont get my stage 2 in the next month im selling it and im going to buy a turbo by january, so if anybody is interested in a stage 1 or stage 2 supercharger let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

oh rich i dont know if you remember me or not i have talked to you a few times you said you could do something for me cause of a bad experience with ya'll i was just wondering what you can do for me and if theres any sort of "competition trade in bargain"







i know 4900 isnt that much but its gonna be quite a bit over what i can get for my charger shot me an im see what we can do, or email me that would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_oh rich i dont know if you remember me or not i have talked to you a few times you said you could do something for me cause of a bad experience with ya'll i was just wondering what you can do for me and if theres any sort of "competition trade in bargain"







i know 4900 isnt that much but its gonna be quite a bit over what i can get for my charger shot me an im see what we can do, or email me that would be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do not recall the situation so shoot me an email and a brief refresher...either way, I will stick to my word, if I said it, I will do it. 
As for the "SC Trade-In"...that is less likely to happen








Ebay is your friend...
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_BTW, can you make a good recording of the sound of the BOV? I really wanna know how it sounds. I've listened to the stage II kit video, but the sound is kinda insufficient for my pleasure needs. Perhaps you can help me with that problem.









I will do my best when I get a chance but my digital camera does not record sound well. I thought EIP's stage 2 video sounds good when you compare the volume of the blow off to an engine at 3000 rpms and more. I just dont think the sound records well. It has to be heard live. Here is a video of an EIP car that sounds similar from the inside of the car during the warm up. 
http://www.c3cars.com/CFJFiles/C3Cars/11038.wmv

2002gtibluvr6, Geeez, dont you think your last post should have been emailed or IM'ed.














You're lucky Rich is a man of his word and has a bigger heart than I do because if I were him I would be upset that you brought up old laundry and wanted to negotiate in a thread touting his new product.



_Modified by pl2950 at 8:41 AM 10-15-2004_


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
2002gtibluvr6, Geeez, dont you think your last post should have been emailed or IM'ed.














You're lucky Rich is a man of his word and has a bigger heart than I do because if I were him I would be upset that you brought up old laundry and wanted to negotiate in a thread touting his new product.


I agree, that was like we say in the west coast, _ghetto_.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_ I've listened to the stage II kit video, but the sound is kinda insufficient for my pleasure needs. Perhaps you can help me with that problem.








I wasnt paying too much attention but from what I remember the BOV is not very loud. (Although I never head it from outside the car) Ive heard SRT4s that are much louder.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

yeah, the kind of BOV that you use has a big effect of how it sounds and how loud it is. But if it sounds about as loud as the one that's in that EIP video that you linked, that's more than enough for me! =D


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: (blankster83)*

I don't know abou you guys but listening to a turbo whistling is cool but the loud blow-off valves are pretty lame...very ghetto in my opinion. It's nice to have a discrete turbo...the whistle is great. There are a few goons around here who have WRXs and GTIs...the blow valves are stupidly loud...very lame.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

I am sick of BOV, all i hear theses days are bov this and turbo that, ill just set up a dv system so i dont have to hear it much or just put a filter on it.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

_Modified by blankster83 at 4:17 AM 10-16-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_I am sick of BOV, all i hear theses days are bov this and turbo that, ill just set up a dv system so i dont have to hear it much or just put a filter on it.

to each his own my friend.
to me, the VR6 is an exotic sounding engine. The intake, exhaust, etc. all have their unique sounds and a blow off valve just adds to the exoticness of the engine. I don't want a BOV for the fact that it grabs the attention of other people. I want one for my own personal pleasure. I love the way they sound, it puts shivers through my body whenever I hear it and I believe that's the same for just about everyone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BOV


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
to each his own my friend.
to me, the VR6 is an exotic sounding engine. The intake, exhaust, etc. all have their unique sounds and a blow off valve just adds to the exoticness of the engine. I don't want a BOV for the fact that it grabs the attention of other people. I want one for my own personal pleasure. I love the way they sound, it puts shivers through my body whenever I hear it and I believe that's the same for just about everyone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BOV

No one's arguing that BOV's can't sound cool..but they begin to be lame when they are as loud as industrial nitrogen tank pressure release valves going full force. No one puts a BOV like that on a car and get away with making people think it's just for themselves. 
Honestly, the loud BOVs really do sound retarded.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

Yeah, I agree with you there. I don't want a really really loud BOV. All I want to be able to do is hear it from inside the car. Sure, I'd like others to be able to hear it when I pass by, but not to the point to where it's an annoyance.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*

You know what? The HELL WITH THE BOV! I want to hear a VR!


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*

The thing about the Bov fellas is that it only releases air after being under some boost. When I am driving around town I am accelerating slowly and shifting by 3000 rpms or so. This prevents pressure from being built up and being released thus little or no bov sound. If you want to get a guy in a bmw or mustang to play you shift at a little higher rpm and let your growly vr give a little whistle. When getting on it good you have a whole orchestra playing with the wastegate opening, the bov, whistle of the turbo and the tune of the vr.



_Modified by pl2950 at 4:59 AM 10-16-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_The thing about the Bov fellas is that it only releases air after being under some boost. When I am driving around town I am accelerating slowly and shifting by 3000 rpms or so. This prevents pressure from being built up and being released thus little or no bov sound. If you want to get a guy in a bmw or mustang to play you shift at a little higher rpm and let your growly vr give a little whistle. When getting on it good you have a whole orchestra playing with the wastegate opening, the bov, whistle of the turbo and the tune of the vr.
_Modified by pl2950 at 4:59 AM 10-16-2004_

Stop it!!! you're making me cream in my pants!!!!!


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_The thing about the Bov fellas is that it only releases air after being under some boost. When I am driving around town I am accelerating slowly and shifting by 3000 rpms or so. This prevents pressure from being built up and being released thus little or no bov sound. If you want to get a guy in a bmw or mustang to play you shift at a little higher rpm and let your growly vr give a little whistle. When getting on it good you have a whole orchestra playing with the wastegate opening, the bov, whistle of the turbo and the tune of the vr.


Yeah, your giving us all a good picture of what your doing and experiencing on the streets when slaying vulnerable beasts.


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (Spidee)*

Damn I can't wait to graduate college







Only 7 months left.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*

lol if you put a loud bov its 99% just for show. so people turn there heads, but i dont think you need that just the sound of that vr6 motor si all i need to hear.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_lol if you put a loud bov its 99% just for show. so people turn there heads, but i dont think you need that just the sound of that vr6 motor si all i need to hear.

like i said before, everyone has their own little fantasy sound. Ricers love that poppy, crackley, anoying sound... Dubbers love that deep exotic growl of the VR6 and for some.. the BOV sound is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

damn thats a nice sleeper Lower that sucker and your set!


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (TrB0GTi)*

HEY, i was wondering how offten do you gun it? is it safe to gun it consisitly?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

Hay this is to Rich.
How is the turboed 24v doing?
So when are you taking it to a track?
Hpa posts their turboed times before buying a 5K$ kit 0-60, 1/4 mile.
Come on i keep asking you and you keep putting it away.
Im interested in this kit, but how can anyone buy it when they have no idea of what times are to be expected. 
UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_Hay this is to Rich.
How is the turboed 24v doing?
So when are you taking it to a track?
Hpa posts their turboed times before buying a 5K$ kit 0-60, 1/4 mile.
Come on i keep asking you and you keep putting it away.
Im interested in this kit, but how can anyone buy it when they have no idea of what times are to be expected. 
UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?

Ummm, I do not recall addressing the question of ET's in the past. 
We do not have any intention of drag racing our customers cars...we do not own a 24v FWD car thus we will not be going to the track with one. 
We advertise power and reliability not 1/4 mile results of our products as power is what we promise, we cannot (as can no-one) guarantee ET's as there are countless variables which cannot be accounted for. 
It is up to you how you use the power our Turbo System can provide you. If you are looking for the best possible ET's, then you need to focus on a number of other areas after receiving the power we can provide. 
-Rich


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_Hay this is to Rich.
How is the turboed 24v doing?
So when are you taking it to a track?
Hpa posts their turboed times before buying a 5K$ kit 0-60, 1/4 mile.
Come on i keep asking you and you keep putting it away.
Im interested in this kit, but how can anyone buy it when they have no idea of what times are to be expected. 
UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?

theres more to driving then 1/4 mile times.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_Hay this is to Rich.
How is the turboed 24v doing?
So when are you taking it to a track?
Hpa posts their turboed times before buying a 5K$ kit 0-60, 1/4 mile.
Come on i keep asking you and you keep putting it away.
Im interested in this kit, but how can anyone buy it when they have no idea of what times are to be expected. 
UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?

that's kind of a dumb question. I wouldn't give you an answer even if i had one with that kinda disrespect. I guess the quarter mile times are kinda reflected upon your driving skills. If they're anything like your social skills, expect quarter miles times my grandma can beat. haha


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
that's kind of a dumb question. I wouldn't give you an answer even if i had one with that kinda disrespect. I guess the quarter mile times are kinda reflected upon your driving skills. If they're anything like your social skills, expect quarter miles times my grandma can beat. haha


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
that's kind of a dumb question. I wouldn't give you an answer even if i had one with that kinda disrespect. I guess the quarter mile times are kinda reflected upon your driving skills. If they're anything like your social skills, expect quarter miles times my grandma can beat. haha









Yeah that was a good one







1/4 mile times can vary so depending on hundreds of things. The temperature, track, altitude, and the list can go on and on. With all the variables the best a 1/4 mile time is good for is comparing your driving skills and car against the other cars at that track on that same day.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

*1986 jetta gli*, I own one of the 24v cars they have done and will post my thoughts independently as a customer of EIP. 
_How is the turboed 24v doing?_
----Car is running great with no issues. I have only run the car about 1500 miles since the turbo kit has been installed and putting on about 100miles a day. I am completely impressed by the power of the car. I averaged over 24mpg on a mostly highway trip over the weekend and have been averaging between 20-22 between highway and city driving. Not bad at all for a car with this kind of hp. I am very satisfied with the cars performance and driveability. My commutes are defineately a lot more fun, especially when I can find someone who wants to play








_So when are you taking it to a track?_
----I have no real plans or desires of taking the car to the track. While I think it could be fun and interesting (and may do it one day), I purchased the the turbo kit just to enjoy my daily commute more. I did not upgrade my clutch or other driveline components and need this car to last quite a while. I drive upwards of 30,000 miles a year for my job and cannot afford a lot of down-time due to car trouble. If you want things to break, the track is where you can break things--even on stock cars. Besides with my lack of experience in drag racing my times would not do the power any justice. 
_UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?_
----Based on weight and hp I think the car would be in the mid 13sec range with the stage 1 that I have. Only a guess from a guy with little track experience.
Hope that helps!











_Modified by pl2950 at 7:54 AM 10-19-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_*1986 jetta gli*, I own one of the 24v cars they have done and will post my thoughts independently as a customer of EIP. 
_UNLEAST ESTIMATE, WHERE YOU AT?_
----Based on weight and hp I think the car would be in the mid 13sec range with the stage 1 that I have. Only a guess from a guy with little track experience.

By using one of those "1/4 mile calculators" a stock 200hp 24v that weighs 3200lbs with driver should run the 1/4 mile in about 15.5 seconds. That sounds about right for an OK driver.
Using the same calculator, but inputing 400hp results in a 1/4 mile time of 12.3
If you put in 450hp for those stage 2 owners, then an estimated 11.9 is possible.
Realistically you would probably do mid 13s because of your stock suspension and tires, but 12s are definitely possible. I did a 13.4 with about 280whp.
ERiC


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

thanks Arnold MD 2003 jetta gli vrt
thanks also for whoever posted the other times. 
thats all i wanted to know.
meaning to show no disrespect to anyone especially rich.
just want info if 6k$ would be spent the right way. 
and for you haters out there "I love you Tooo"


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

Please refer back to the quote 
"DUBBERS UNITED"


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_thanks Arnold MD 2003 jetta gli vrt
thanks also for whoever posted the other times. 
thats all i wanted to know.
meaning to show no disrespect to anyone especially rich.
just want info if 6k$ would be spent the right way. 
and for you haters out there "I love you Tooo"

Well, that post was a 180º turn from your last. keep it up
just gotta catch up with my grandama now...


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

Thanks to the help from Rich at EIP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I now have an electronic version of the Dyno sheet to post. Here it is for 10psi, which is what I am currently running. So what is the estimated crank hp if the whp is 318.5? 











_Modified by pl2950 at 1:06 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

those are cool numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But what about the torque


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Yeah, I'd be curious to know what kinda toque it puts out. I would think that it gets quite a bit of low end torque as most turbo'd engines get. Are you capable of pushing more boost? Or is that what they've set the stage 1 kit to put out? I was expecting more around 11-12 psi.. Those numbers sound really nice though! That means you're probably putting out around 360-370 HP at the flywheel. wowzers! 
Well, to show how interested I am in this kit, I'm selling my digital rebel on ebay right now to help with paying my credit card off. Once that's paid off, there's about nothing in my way to getting a loan to get that kit. I probably won't get it till after the snow season up here in Washington, depending on how early I get the loan. If I pay off my debts early enough, I doubt I would be capable of being patient enough for the snow to go bye bye.








Anyone interested in a digital camera!? haha 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...77660


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

using the scale of x1.15 your crank is showing 366.28 at the crank..... whats the usual psi for this kit case i remember you saying you toned it down??


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

I am going by memory and am sure Rich will correct me if I am wrong, but I recall the torque being almost identical to the hp reading. I think you can run up to 12psi (~350whp) safely w/ stage 1 but after speaking with the guys at EIP (Rich, Bobby and JJ) and discussing my purposes and driving habits, we settled on 10psi to be conservative. As mentioned in previous post, this is my work car and I am not drag racing so I am thrilled at 10psi.







With their stage 2 I think you can run 15-17psi and you can see the dyno of the stage 2 GTI on their site in their introductory video








Below is the reading at ONLY 6psi that was done prior to upping it 10psi and I believe it shows their kits having about equal hp to torque.










_Modified by pl2950 at 9:17 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_I am going by memory and am sure Rich will correct me if I am wrong, but I recall the torque being almost identical to the hp reading. Below is the reading at only 6psi that was done prior to upping it 10psi and I believe it shows their kits having about equal hp to torque. I think you can run up to 12psi (~350whp) safely w/ stage 1 but after speaking with the guys at EIP (Rich, Bobby and JJ) and discussing my purposes and driving habits, we settled on 10psi to be conservative. As mentioned in previous post, this is my work car and I am not drag racing so I am thrilled at 10psi.







With their stage 2 I think you can run 15-17psi








Here is at 6psi:









_Modified by pl2950 at 9:03 PM 10-19-2004_

Yeah, now that's what I wanted to see! Nice torque curve! I think that the stage 2 kit is overkill, for my driving habits, with that kinda boost. With what you're running, I believe that would yeild the best reliability, less wear and tear, and so on with 10 psi of boost. What's most impressive is that VF superchargers claim to put out only 320 HP with 9 psi's of boost. This thing is putting out only another single psi of boost, yet it squeezes out another 50 HP. Guess that's the added powerloss you get with superchargers since they don't use your wasted energy as a turbo does. Not to mention, you'll only get that kinda power from a centrifugal supercharger if there's no belt slippage. Seems like that's a common occurance with them. I think this concludes my research... EIP, HERE I COME! =D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
Yeah, now that's what I wanted to see! Nice torque curve! I think that the stage 2 kit is overkill, for my driving habits, with that kinda boost. With what you're running, I believe that would yeild the best reliability, less wear and tear, and so on with 10 psi of boost. What's most impressive is that VF superchargers claim to put out only 320 HP with 9 psi's of boost. This thing is putting out only another single psi of boost, yet it squeezes out another 50 HP. Guess that's the added powerloss you get with superchargers since they don't use your wasted energy as a turbo does. Not to mention, you'll only get that kinda power from a centrifugal supercharger if there's no belt slippage. Seems like that's a common occurance with them. I think this concludes my research... EIP, HERE I COME! =D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I cannot recall the exact torque numbers. They may have been even slightly more than the hp numbers like at 6psi. I have never owned a supercharged car but have had a few turboed cars now and believe turbocharging the car is way to go (aged-old arguement







). Friends who have supercharged mustangs have always seemed to have failures of some sort. Besides just the kits install looks way cooler! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Good luck with your kit. I am sure you will love it!











_Modified by pl2950 at 11:12 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_using the scale of x1.15 your crank is showing 366.28 at the crank..... whats the usual psi for this kit case i remember you saying you toned it down??

We also use a 15% drivetrain loss factor which tends to be pretty accurate and perhaps a bit conservative compared to what others tend to use (many use 20% when advertising). 
However I have found that it is more accurate (although not all that well known) to factor in the drivetrain loss by dividing the loss estimate (.85 in this case). The reason this is more accurate is that in reality you are losing a percentage off of the bigger engine (crank) power figure rather than adding 15% to the wheel power. 
IE: 318.5 WHP / .85 (56.2) = 374.7 BHP
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
318.5 WHP / .85 (56.2) = 374.7 BHP


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Question for you guys.... Car only had bearly over 800miles on it at the time of the pull and kit installation (I purchased the car with the intentions of getting this kit







). Would you expect the HP to go up as the car breaks in more?










_Modified by pl2950 at 10:01 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Question for you guys.... Car only had bearly over 800miles on it at the time of the pull and kit installation (I purchased the car with the intentions of getting this kit







). Would you expect the HP to go up as the car breaks in more?









Yes, the ECU has had time to adapt as well as more time for the engine to break in...so yes, at the same boost you could expect to see a bit more power. 
-Rich


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

all you goof balls who keep asking about the torque numbers why dont ya figure it out on your own, you do realize HP is a FUNCTION of torque its not too hard to figure out.
and anyways about the VF kit somebody brought up how its 9psi only making 320hp. 1st off talking to nik over at VF they got their car up to 300whp at 9psi they will be selling it toned down to 290ish whp and VF uses 13% driveline loss in their advertising, so figure it out 290whp by say standard 15% thats actually around 340bhp so as you can see VF actually underrates their products quite a bit, you know what thats a smart thing to do cause you know the instant a person doesnt see desired results they are gonna bitch. so VF at 9psi is making 341hp NOT BAD the only reason turbo is "better" in most peoples minds is the torque, i dont know anybody who would bitch about having a 340hp VW as a daily driver.
oh damn i just think i convinced myself not to get a turbo















we'll see what happens how my finances work out the next few months and when my stage 2 becomes available or jsut sell it all pay like 500$ more and get a turbo tough call tough call, RICH change my mind








so anyways still once again hats off to EIP sweet kit sweet power sweet price im sure it gets the job done against 90% of cars on the road probably more, either way you really cant go wrong with a boosted VR once you boost a VR you can never go back no mas bickering about which is better if you have a boosted VR be happy and unite if you dont keep saving your pennies you'll enjoy every minute of it


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_all you goof balls who keep asking about the torque numbers why dont ya figure it out on your own, you do realize HP is a FUNCTION of torque its not too hard to figure out.
and anyways about the VF kit somebody brought up how its 9psi only making 320hp. 1st off talking to nik over at VF they got their car up to 300whp at 9psi they will be selling it toned down to 290ish whp and VF uses 13% driveline loss in their advertising, so figure it out 290whp by say standard 15% thats actually around 340bhp so as you can see VF actually underrates their products quite a bit, you know what thats a smart thing to do cause you know the instant a person doesnt see desired results they are gonna bitch. so VF at 9psi is making 341hp NOT BAD the only reason turbo is "better" in most peoples minds is the torque, i dont know anybody who would bitch about having a 340hp VW as a daily driver.
oh damn i just think i convinced myself not to get a turbo















we'll see what happens how my finances work out the next few months and when my stage 2 becomes available or jsut sell it all pay like 500$ more and get a turbo tough call tough call, RICH change my mind








so anyways still once again hats off to EIP sweet kit sweet power sweet price im sure it gets the job done against 90% of cars on the road probably more, either way you really cant go wrong with a boosted VR once you boost a VR you can never go back no mas bickering about which is better if you have a boosted VR be happy and unite if you dont keep saving your pennies you'll enjoy every minute of it

I dunno man, I've done a crap ton of research in the SC router of boosting a VR6 and I've concluded that it seems like too many people are having issues with belt slippage.  The problem that I've seen is that in order to get more boost from a SC, you must make the puller smaller. The downside to this is that there is less surface area for the belt to grab, causing slippage. So, if you think about it, it makes sense to say that there's a theoretical limit to just how small you can make the pulley before it begins to slip. Which means, you can't get over a certain amount of boost. 
The only other thing I don't like, is.. like you said.. the torque. Superchargers seem to take a rather significant chunk of the VR6. Since most of the torque is not lost through the drive train, it's all lost because of the additional friction that the SC applies to the engine. 
What's this boost equation you speak of? Never heard about that before. . .
Gotta say that I do like the warranty you get with the VF superchargers.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*

PL2950, I gotta say that everytime you come in and say something on this thread, you inspire me more. I can't believe how underrated this kit is?








I have been contimplating if to just throw in the towel on the GTI. I see that I need another $6k to add the power I really want out of a sports car and it has me debating if my GTI is really worth it. I've already been shopping for other cars and looking for a fresh new start. I've looked at the Audi S4, Mustang Cobra, and the one car I seriously have been experiencing sleepless nights on is the Cadillac CTS-V. The caddy runs 400BHP and 395 lbs of torque. It still has luxury and offers everything else I want in a car right now. The only draw back is, it costs $50k.







However, I've decided after your dyno run post, that I'm going to try this stage 1 kit out. I hope it really wakes up my car. I hope that the power is sufficient and smooth enough for my car to run like I want and need it to.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_...we'll see what happens how my finances work out the next few months and when my stage 2 becomes available or jsut sell it all pay like 500$ more and get a turbo tough call tough call, RICH change my mind







...

I cannot speak to what others are claiming to be producing, I suppose that the proof is in the dyno results.
Just to give you an idea of how much power is possible from our 24v Turbo Systems...below is a dyno sheet from our original test car from a year ago...this was in *Stage-1* trim, stock GTi engine with a 2.5" exhaust. These tuning runs were conducted just prior to us removing the head for upgrading to Stage-2. We were experimenting with management tuning and various boost levels. 
We were bringing boost on slowly using an electronic boost controller, this enabled us to keep from making too much torque (to be sure we did not damage parts or create any detonation) the results were very surprising. 
EIP Stage-1 24v [email protected]:








-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*

*2002gtibluvr6* While I do not want to turn this thread into a SC vs. Turbo debate, I think there are a couple of things to think about. For the additional $500 you get an easily upgradeable system (not so sure about a SC System). Heck I could get significant power gains just through upping the boost to 12psi and be safe providing I keep the time under boost under control. I could also go stage 2 for not a whole lot of money and safely add around 100hp to what I have. To me there is just a lot of friction that generated when you have a SC generating that kind of boost. I also believe if you test drove a SC car and a turbo car that you would wish that you spent the extra $500 to have the torque. After owning a tuned TDI the last 4.5years I will attest to the fact that hp gives you speed but you *feel *torque. The turbo system also gives me a lot confidence knowing that I am not worrying about a belt at slower speeds around town. 
*Spidee* I am a professional who does fairly well. My wife is a stay at home mom, we have a nice home, I have a lot of nice toys like a 30' boat (hense my board name), and have John Kerry threatening to raise my taxes. When I purchased this car I was strongly looking at either a Lincoln LS, R32, STi, or a brand new Mustang. I purchased the GLI brand new only a little over a week prior to having the turbo kit installed because of a couple of things. The first being that I wanted a _fast_ car and knew that the Stage 1 kit would give me over 300whp. My last car was an EIP tuned TDI. While I enjoyed the car thoroughly, I was strongly wanting more performance. The second reason was cost. It is still just a car that I am going to run the miles up on and throw away after a period of time. I can now hang with the M3's, S4's and other big dollar cars in a car that is still a bargin comparitively speaking. If I told you what I had in this car and compared it to others with similar hp numbers, even the evo and sti, you would mess your pants. Finally, it is just unique. While you hear of VRT's on vortex, they just are not an everyday sighting. The fact of having a unique/different car is fun in itself. Even if there are a few VRT's around, the 24v version is just not common. Good luck, A friend of mine has the "V" and it is an awsome car! I just could never bring myself to spend over 50k on a vehicle unless it was a new boat










_Modified by pl2950 at 11:12 AM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_ 
*Spidee* I am a professional who does fairly well. My wife is a stay at home mom, we have a nice home, I have a lot of nice toys like a 30' boat (hense my board name), and have John Kerry threatening to raise my taxes. When I purchased this car I was strongly looking at either a Lincoln LS, R32, STi, or a brand new Mustang. I purchased the GLI brand new only a little over a week prior to having the turbo kit installed because of a couple of things. The first being that I wanted a _fast_ car and knew that the Stage 1 kit would give me over 300whp. My last car was an EIP tuned TDI. While I enjoyed the car thoroughly, I was strongly wanting more performance. The second reason was cost. It is still just a car that I am going to run the miles up on and throw away after a period of time. I can now hang with the M3's, S4's and other big dollar cars in a car that is still a bargin comparitively speaking. If I told you what I had in this car and compared it to others with similar hp numbers, even the evo and sti, you would mess your pants. Finally, it is just unique. While you hear of VRT's on vortex, they just are not an everyday sighting. The fact of having a unique/different car is fun in itself. Even if there are a few VRT's around, the 24v version is just not common. Good luck, A friend of mine has the "V" and it is an awsome car! I just could never bring myself to spend over 50k on a vehicle unless it was a new boat










Well, we have similar backgrounds except my boat is a 17 footer.







Anyhow, I have a few minor repairs and mods sitting around that'll make my car get its luxury back. I think I just began to get discourged because I have a rattle and the new stoptech BBK setup is squeeking a little. Those little things drive me insane!







So, I'm going to work on refining my car again. I should have all this done by next month when I order the kit. Like you, I'm in sales/self employed and already see a good end of the year income.







Thanks for sharing your thoughts and feedback.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the VRT and EIP Tuning


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

this thread has gotten me all excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*

Hey pl2950,
I read where you saaid Rich advised you to keep your runs on boost down around 15 seconds or so.
Doesn't the turbo begin to spool up and kick in at around 3k rpm?
What happens on an extended highway drive where you're doing, say 80 mph, which puts you at a steady 4k rpm?
Pardon my ignorance, but I've never owned a turbo, so I don't know all the ins and outs of how to properly drive and care for a turbo'ed engine. Reading this has sold me though, so I'm gonna start saving.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (FigureFive)*

a better question to ask woould be what would happen during a top speed run. at a constant cruise at 80mph the car probably is not producing max boost, maybe only a few lbs being that its exhaust flow dependent and not rpm dependent.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (FigureFive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FigureFive* »_Hey pl2950,
I read where you saaid Rich advised you to keep your runs on boost down around 15 seconds or so.
Doesn't the turbo begin to spool up and kick in at around 3k rpm?
What happens on an extended highway drive where you're doing, say 80 mph, which puts you at a steady 4k rpm?
Pardon my ignorance, but I've never owned a turbo, so I don't know all the ins and outs of how to properly drive and care for a turbo'ed engine. Reading this has sold me though, so I'm gonna start saving.

Actually, doesn't 100mph steady put you at 4k rpm? I think 80 is more like 3300-3500 rpm, I think?







Either way, I too would like to hear about that too. Also I know we won't be under full boost at 100mph but, we need to know for sure.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

can we get a dyno on 10psi?
The 14psi dyno has a gross powerband unless you keep the beast between 5.5 and 6k (my thought at least)..
The 1.8t's with big turbos are impressing me more..


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_can we get a dyno on 10psi?
The 14psi dyno has a gross powerband unless you keep the beast between 5.5 and 6k (my thought at least)..
The 1.8t's with big turbos are impressing me more..


This is at 10psi:


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

Just because the car is at 4k rpms doesn't mean the turbo is producing boost. It will only produce boost if you push on the throttle and open the throttle body enough to get more air coming into the intake. Since the engine is not under load, accelerating, or whatever you prefer to call, there is not enough combusted air flowing through the turbo to spin the intake impeller and produce any boost. You would have to push on the throttle and open up the throttle body to get more air into the engine to produce enough flow to spin the impeller thus creating boost. Does that make any sense? I know what I'm trying to say but I'm having a hard time putting it into words. So basically if you are have you cruise control set at 75 mph, the boost will fluctuate a little just to keep your speed up but you will never come anywhere close to full boost. You probably woulnd't even go above probably 1 or 2 psi. 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 1:04 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (FigureFive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FigureFive* »_Hey pl2950,
I read where you saaid Rich advised you to keep your runs on boost down around 15 seconds or so.
Doesn't the turbo begin to spool up and kick in at around 3k rpm?
What happens on an extended highway drive where you're doing, say 80 mph, which puts you at a steady 4k rpm?


At 80mph I am turning 3200 rpms. I spent a couple of hours there this weekend going to NJ. As the car is cruising it is not under boost. It does spool instantly when you step on the gas at these rpms giving the car great passing/merging power even at the higher speeds.


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*

turbo's don't run all the time only when you need them too.
ie: when you stomp on it the turbo will spool up, increasing air flow to the engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when cruising the turbo is not forcing more air into the engine cause your car doesn't need it. 
this is why you rev match when you down shift to accelerate with a turbo. so when you let the clutch out the turbo is pre spooled (is that a word?) and provides full power when you release the clutch. your car will launch like a bat out of hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No lag! 

you gotta keep the revs up to keep that bad boy in the power zone. 



_Modified by vwaudiporsche at 12:03 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (vwaudiporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudiporsche* »_turbo's don't run all the time only when you need them too.


Perfect reason why I beleive turbos to be better than super chargers for most people's applications! A S/C works directly off the rpms of the engine since it is belt driven. 


_Modified by pl2950 at 12:11 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
Perfect reason why I beleive turbos to be better than super chargers for most people's applications! A S/C works directly off the rpms of the engine since it is belt driven. 

_Modified by pl2950 at 12:11 PM 10-21-2004_

My reasoning is that there must be a reason why you see more cars on the road with turbos rather than superchargers. Manufacturer's must have their reasons for doing so... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
Perfect reason why I beleive turbos to be better than super chargers for most people's applications! A S/C works directly off the rpms of the engine since it is belt driven. 

_Modified by pl2950 at 12:11 PM 10-21-2004_

constant power means contsant engine wear!
a turbo will put extra strain on your engine but you can control it. boost controller etc...

they both have advantages and disadvantages. i personally prefer the turbo.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwaudiporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudiporsche* »_
constant power means contsant engine wear!
a turbo will put extra strain on your engine but you can control it. boost controller etc...

they both have advantages and disadvantages. i personally prefer the turbo. 


Like wise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_The only other thing I don't like, is.. like you said.. the torque. Superchargers seem to take a rather significant chunk of the VR6. Since most of the torque is not lost through the drive train, it's all lost because of the additional friction that the SC applies to the engine. 
What's this boost equation you speak of? Never heard about that before. . .
Gotta say that I do like the warranty you get with the VF superchargers. 

You're 100% right about the belt slip vs. pulley diameter concern however your description of TQ differences is a little off.
The VF (any centrifugal) can not compete with the mid range TQ of a turbo because it is not making squat for boost (vs. turbo) at lower to mid range RPM's where the pulse windows are nice and fat.
The power draw you mention is real but not the reason for the centrifugals weaker low TQ output.
The thing many here STILL fail to mention is gearing... if your peak TQ is in a RPM band below shift points you're not really getting your money out of it. Nice to be able to flog around at 3000, nail it and get that big TQ though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Properly sized turbo's will carry that fat TQ right to redline so the point becomes somewhat moot. you get TQ everywhere


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
You're 100% right about the belt slip vs. pulley diameter concern however your description of TQ differences is a little off.
The VF (any centrifugal) can not compete with the mid range TQ of a turbo because it is not making squat for boost (vs. turbo) at lower to mid range RPM's where the pulse windows are nice and fat.
The power draw you mention is real but not the reason for the centrifugals weaker low TQ output.
The thing many here STILL fail to mention is gearing... if your peak TQ is in a RPM band below shift points you're not really getting your money out of it. Nice to be able to flog around at 3000, nail it and get that big TQ though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Properly sized turbo's will carry that fat TQ right to redline so the point becomes somewhat moot. you get TQ everywhere









Those are some good points but, can you tell on the dyno's provided where output of the Turbo begins and ends? I would like to know how soon the turbo will kick in and how late in the rpm's is it making full boost? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_
Those are some good points but, can you tell on the dyno's provided where output of the Turbo begins and ends? I would like to know how soon the turbo will kick in and how late in the rpm's is it making full boost? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I've heard that the EIP turbo puts out its full boost at around 2200-2500 RPM.. I could be wrong, but those are the numbers that I've got stuck in my head. The stock 1.8t can produce full boost at around 1800 RPM, but that's only because it's got a tiny little turbo in it that doesn't take much energy to spin up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (Spidee)*

I haven't seen a stage 1 dyno from EIP or HPA so I can't say?
I'm curious as to how well they carry TQ to redline. Has to be pretty impressive with the HP claims


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
I've heard that the EIP turbo puts out its full boost at around 2200-2500 RPM.. I could be wrong, but those are the numbers that I've got stuck in my head. The stock 1.8t can produce full boost at around 1800 RPM, but that's only because it's got a tiny little turbo in it that doesn't take much energy to spin up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aside from the 1 > 2 shift (where traction is nil anyway), redline shifts put you at ~ 5000 RPM's with each subsequent upshift.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_I haven't seen a stage 1 dyno from EIP or HPA so I can't say?
I'm curious as to how well they carry TQ to redline. Has to be pretty impressive with the HP claims










see page 4 of this looooong thread


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

yep, they matched the compressor very well to accomodate gearing
excellent powerband http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BadassVW at 4:52 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Spidee)*

some of you people have a weird ass distorted view of how a SC works.
why do you think a SC wears more on the engine and other parts? it really doesnt a SC is MUCH MUCH better in term of reliablity and safety of an engine that was designed to be NA. yes the SC is always "running" but its not always "on" i guess you shoudl say. just cause its spinning doesnt mean its tearing apart your engine putting huge amounts of stress on it for long periods of time.
am i against turbo's NO im planning on getting EIP begining of 05' but honestly you people talk down a product you have obviously no clue about. when your idling wiht aSC your making -12psi when your cruising your making similar boost, when your flooring it or 3/4 throttle your making anywhere from 0-6 psi *stage 1 VF kit* how in the hell is that tearing up an engine wearing it out? IT DOESNT!!! its called a bypass valve they work beautifully taking ALL stress off the motor when your not under boost its just like a stock VR6.
then look at a turbo 0psi then slam 12-14psi THAT tears up motors that puts so much strain on pieces of the motor that its gonna wear it out much faster then a SC ever will. also turbos arent always circulating oil cause they arent always on so if you have some oil in your turbo and dont let your car properly cool down your basically gona cook the oil which wears out a turbo causing the need for rebuilds, a SC since its always running is always circulating oil and then your your motor turns off the oil gravity feeds back into the motor so you enver have oil just chilling in the SC cooking, a SC will and usualyl does last longer then a turbo, its much easier to SC a car and it tends to be more reliable on NA cars.
once again this is not a turbo vs SC post im just trying to get you people who have no idea what your talking about to shut up cause thats exactly it you have no idea you just wish you had some FI on your car


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Sorry we're not as experienced or knowledgable as you in terms of FI but, you can "chill" and get off your high horse. I don't think anyone here is being immature or putting down the SC. You obviously sound like you know your FI. However, all of us have been civil asking questions and other have been just as civil answering them. So, if you're going to be in here participating, choose better words and stop showing off. We do wish to have FI and we're trying to make the right choice the first time. We're not trying to buy an SC and then choosing to spend more money by buying a turbo because we bought the wrong FI the first time.








Once again, this is not an SC vs. turbo.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Well, I wasn't one of the people that said that about the power and I too don't exactly agree with the fact that it puts more strain on the engine than a turbo does, but I don't think that a turbo does either, unless you get into the turbos that push out around 17 psi of boost or more. If you think about it, a turbo or a SC that puts out the same pounds of boost should not put more strain on the engine than another. In fact, the turbo should put less strain because it's a smooth power band. The turbo must spool up, giving you more and more power as it goes. A SC on the other hand is instant power since it's gear driven. So if you ask me, the only time that a turbo is less reliable and more harmful to your engine is when you're pushing a lot of boost.. and when you're being dumb. You should never drag, then stop and turn off your car... almost in any case. If you've got a turbo, you definately should let it cool down for reasons as you just said. But overall, I think that a turbo can be just as reliable as a SC. Like I said before, why else would car manufacturer's choose a turbo over a SC.. they wouldn't choose the option that was less reliable. Especially brands like Porsche and Audi... Turbo Diesel engines are among the most reliable engines and they use turbo's! IMHO, people just think that turbos are more irreliable because of the fact that they've seen the kinda damage people have done to their engines with them, because of high high boost. You can't exactly get a $hit ton of boost out of a SC because there are limitations (pulley size/belt slippage).. whereas with a turbo, you can get as big a turbo as you want pretty much and push just about as much as you want.


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_once again this is not a turbo vs SC post im just trying to get you people who have no idea what your talking about to shut up cause thats exactly it you have no idea you just wish you had some FI on your car

or its because some people don't care to write long winded BS posts like you and get right to the point... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have no idea what people know and don't know based on a 3 sentance posts on a internet forum...
you sound just as ignorant.
sorry guy!
Edit: this is one of the best threads on the 24v forum and it is about the EIP turbo so lets keep it that way. if you want to talk about how great your SC is then start your own thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwaudiporsche at 10:05 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_ IMHO, people just think that turbos are more irreliable because of the fact that they've seen the kinda damage people have done to their engines with them, because of high high boost. 

also people dont think theyre reliable because they hear about people that have turbo cars that break down due to them building their own trying to save money and do get it quite done right and it malfunctions alot, but to me kit like eip would be really reliable because they have the time and money to do tests and all that to see whats better and all that to make it work right all the time.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (FastFoward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastFoward* »_
also people dont think theyre reliable because they hear about people that have turbo cars that break down due to them building their own trying to save money and do get it quite done right and it malfunctions alot, but to me kit like eip would be really reliable because they have the time and money to do tests and all that to see whats better and all that to make it work right all the time.

yeah, that too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (FastFoward)*

BACK TO THE EIP TURBO KIT.....

This question goes out to rich, or pl2950 How do these turbo kits fair to a extended top speed run, as in, pedal to the floor for 15 minutes....haha now thats really un realistic i understand that, but what i'm trying to get at, is do the EGT's air/fuel ratios get all out of wack during this type of driving or will everything be fine, and you just have to worry about the intercooler starting to get heat soaked as well as the turbo melting *hit under the hood b/c its glowing so hot its starting to drip right off the manifold.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

haha! damn, now that's a scenario!!!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_haha! damn, now that's a scenario!!!










Yeah thats what i'm talking about!!!! I dont get ferrodo ds2500 pads to go, well they will stop great from 80mph to zero. I say, will these pads keep my brakes working when i get the rotors to glow.









I like to think what would happen during the 1% of the time scenerio


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_

Yeah thats what i'm talking about!!!! I dont get ferrodo ds2500 pads to go, well they will stop great from 80mph to zero. I say, will these pads keep my brakes working when i get the rotors to glow.









I like to think what would happen during the 1% of the time scenerio


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_BACK TO THE EIP TURBO KIT.....

This question goes out to rich, or pl2950 How do these turbo kits fair to a extended top speed run, as in, pedal to the floor for 15 minutes....haha now thats really un realistic i understand that, but what i'm trying to get at, is do the EGT's air/fuel ratios get all out of wack during this type of driving or will everything be fine, and you just have to worry about the intercooler starting to get heat soaked as well as the turbo melting *hit under the hood b/c its glowing so hot its starting to drip right off the manifold.

If you're running XXX speeds I don't see how you're going to 'heat soak' a FMIC (as long as you're not riding someones slipstream)


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

i guess i better join the topic....
there is a misconception here about s/c's and boost. 2002gtibluvr6 mentioned it but i'll try to clear it up a little more. The boost that a centrifugal s/c is putting out has NOTHING to do with the RPM unless you are full throttle. At partial throttle (i.e. crusing down the highway), i am nowhere near 0psi.... i'm generally at about -10 to -15 psi when i'm cruising at 80mph. Like i said before, it depends on your throttle position... in both a s/c car and a turbo car. if i'm cruising at 90mph with a boost reading of -10psi (again this is because i'm at partial throttle) and i floor it, boost will then, and only then, jump into +boost territory. And yes, with a centrifugal s/c, the max boost you can make directly correlates to what rpm you are at. For example, us with VF kits can only make about 2psi at about 3500rpm and it'll continue to build to 6psi (we all have stage 1 right now) by 7000rpm
as far as belt slipping, it's not like it'll start slipping when you are puting around town at 3000rpm. it's only near redline. It's happened to me like twice and it was in fourth gear both times. i was full throttle approaching 6500rpm, pulled strong all the way through and then about 6700 it felt as if it just started to stop pulling as hard. This was belt slippage. Simply pop the hood, loosen a bolt, stick pry bar underneath and lift, re-tighten bolt, and you're boosting 6psi again. As you can see it's a very easy fix that takes about 5 minutes every few thousand miles. on the other hand stage 2 will take care of that with the idle tensioner pulley. However, i'


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

oh eric its ok we can try and try but they will never listen, people just love talking down a product they truely know nothing about and will never experience, nobody knows why they do it but they always will. just cause the turbo makes more power and more boost its gotta be better right








for people who dont have 5,500$ to just throw on a turbo but still want FI 4k is more achievable and many people end up doing it, SC is a wonderful product it works beautifully makes nice power and is fun as all hell to drive.
ill just drop it since im on both sides *like i mentioned before* people cant even listen to pros from another product from someone who is on their side its retarded and shows how close minded this damn forum is. ill just sit back and watch 90% of this forum say they are gonna buy this EIP turbo and watch only like 1 or 2 of them actually do it. things ive found out in my life *specailly on the internet* people are all talk until you ahve proof to back it up, so i guess this is a challenge to all you turbo jizzers who claim your gonna buy it. 
1. show me your car before and after install
2. stop running your mouths about how turbo is the only way to make power there is multiple ways 
3. if you really dont have the means to buy a turbo shut up and stop saying your going to period you can jizz all over the dynos and the pics on the net all you want but it will never compare to driving a real boosted VR in the real world


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
If you're running XXX speeds I don't see how you're going to 'heat soak' a FMIC (as long as you're not riding someones slipstream)

I agree getting heat soaked is prob not going to happen, i was just shooting out some examples, of what could happen during the situation. Rich care to chime in about the extended max boost situations.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_oh eric its ok we can try and try but they will never listen, people just love talking down a product they truely know nothing about and will never experience, nobody knows why they do it but they always will. just cause the turbo makes more power and more boost its gotta be better right








for people who dont have 5,500$ to just throw on a turbo but still want FI 4k is more achievable and many people end up doing it, SC is a wonderful product it works beautifully makes nice power and is fun as all hell to drive.
ill just drop it since im on both sides *like i mentioned before* people cant even listen to pros from another product from someone who is on their side its retarded and shows how close minded this damn forum is. ill just sit back and watch 90% of this forum say they are gonna buy this EIP turbo and watch only like 1 or 2 of them actually do it. things ive found out in my life *specailly on the internet* people are all talk until you ahve proof to back it up, so i guess this is a challenge to all you turbo jizzers who claim your gonna buy it. 
1. show me your car before and after install
2. stop running your mouths about how turbo is the only way to make power there is multiple ways 
3. if you really dont have the means to buy a turbo shut up and stop saying your going to period you can jizz all over the dynos and the pics on the net all you want but it will never compare to driving a real boosted VR in the real world

I don't believe that it was any of our intentions on putting down the SC route for acheiving more power. I love SC, I love VF-engineering... They're of the highest quality when it comes to SC's and it's always nice to have a warranty watching over you. But, in this case, I believe that all of us are interested in spending what more is required to get the kinda power that we're interested in. So stop bitching. . . and cheer up.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_ when your idling wiht aSC your making -12psi when your cruising your making similar boost

You cant make negative PSI. Its in/hg. A vacuum rating. If youre going to put others down saying they dont know whats going on, at least know the terminology yourself.

_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_.
also turbos arent always circulating oil cause they arent always on so if you have some oil in your turbo and dont let your car properly cool down your basically gona cook the oil which wears out a turbo causing the need for rebuilds, a SC since its always running is always circulating oil and then your your motor turns off the oil gravity feeds back into the motor so you enver have oil just chilling in the SC cooking, a SC will and usualyl does last longer then a turbo, its much easier to SC a car and it tends to be more reliable on NA cars.


Turbos arent always circulating oil? WTF? The oil feed and return setup for a turbocharger is no different then on a supercharger. You tap into the same locations, and the drain works the same way. The main reason I would speculate why turbos need to cool down is because they are driven by expanding exhaust gases and have heat transferred to them in that way. Dont think your vortech doesnt need to "cool down" a bit after some hard pulls. 
Also, how can you even think to compare a vortech style charger lasting longer then a turbocharger? Swedes love their turbos and they run them for xxx,xxx miles with no problems. Nobody even runs a centrifugal charger on a production car, so how can you even make a valid comparison using an enthusiast that drives their car a couple thousand miles a year?

_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_once again this is not a turbo vs SC post im just trying to get you people who have no idea what your talking about to shut up cause thats exactly it you have no idea you just wish you had some FI on your car


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_some of you people have a weird ass distorted view of how a SC works.


Pot, kettle, black







They may not know the superchargers 100%, but they dont claim to. You on the other hand ....


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I talked to bobby a couple days ago. I wanted to order the kit then but the time change got to me so I missed my chance. I have the money in hand to order the Stage 2 kit. Rich when will Bobby be back in so I can place the order? I'm going to be out of work for the next month and a half so I'd like to get it in that period if at all possible. Also, I want to add the mount to the order and also get some info on the Tech III system as I'll be ordering that soon enough and I'll have to learn the system and tune it myself.
For you guys that want Dyno numbers...I'll be dynoing my car at 8-10-12-15 and possibly higher psi. Lower boost runs will be done on 92 octane and higher runs will be done with C16.
my car will be the almost identical twin of this Jetta only it'll be the Golf version. It's not lowered yet because I haven't decided what route I want to go for suspension, No wheels because I'd rather spend my money on the kit and some some track wheels/tires. However, mine is not a commuter car and mine WILL be taken to the track on a regular basis. 1/4 mile times will follow.
Rich if you could please let me know as soon as Bobby is available to put a shipment together please let me know. I've got "the itch" again and would like to get going on it as soon as possible.


_Modified by Flite at 4:00 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (FastFoward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastFoward* »_
theres more to driving then 1/4 mile times.

Agreed. I happen to love sex and BJs as well, but we're talking about a turbo kit here. Every car magazine tests a cars 0-60 and 1/4 mile times and I feel they are very relevant when the turbo kit in question costs $6000. I, however, don't really care too much, because I realize that the 1/4 mile times I'll be able to achieve with this turbo kit will be very dependent on how well I drive the car, whether or not my clutch can handle the power, and what kind of tires I'm running.
ERiC


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_

You cant make negative PSI. Its in/hg. A vacuum rating.

you are definently correct here, in my post, i used -psi just for the sake of everyone understanding. I figured that if i would have said in/Hg a lot of people would have been like WTF? so i just said -psi so everyone would know that i'm referring to partial throttle operation... at which you are under vacuum


----------



## J0k3r (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

eiprich how much is that stage 1 kit cost???


_Modified by J0k3r at 4:43 PM 10-24-2004_


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

i believe the pricing is on the website.... $5495 for stage 1 and $500 more for stage 2


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_...Rich when will Bobby be back in so I can place the order? ...

IM Sent. 
-Rich


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_How do these turbo kits fair to a extended top speed run, as in, pedal to the floor for 15 minutes.

IMO, you don't want to run any turbo setup without an EGT guage. Running a turbo WOT at full load for extended periods is asking for trouble. Sure EGT is going to get out of hand. Expect burnt exhaust valves before you melt the turbo.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (bradleyland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradleyland* »_
IMO, you don't want to run any turbo setup without an EGT guage. Running a turbo WOT at full load for extended periods is asking for trouble. Sure EGT is going to get out of hand. Expect burnt exhaust valves before you melt the turbo.

Thats crap if you ask me, having stuff go all crazy just cause its boosting for awhile. Wouldnt a properly setup system not go all crazy doing a top speed run for a few minutes? 

RICH want to add your $0.02


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

i want to see more photos, info, and videos of the turboed cars. someone make it happen!
we are alll so eager.


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

This thread has really got my attention goin towards EIP's turbo. I am almost tempted to get rid of the R32 and go for a 24V GLI or 24V GTI and drop the stage II in. I love my R32 and would love to turbo it, but i can just tell already that its going to be a lot more that the regular 24V kit and if I sold the .:R and just went for a 2.8 I would have more money for other area's of the car.
Decisions, decisions







.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (02PearlWhiteS6)*

If anybody understands it's me. My car doesn't even have 5000 miles on it yet. I went with the regular VR6 so I could afford to do the turbo right away.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (bradleyland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradleyland* »_
IMO, you don't want to run any turbo setup without an EGT guage. Running a turbo WOT at full load for extended periods is asking for trouble. Sure EGT is going to get out of hand. Expect burnt exhaust valves before you melt the turbo.

If the wideband and A/F manangement is operating properly than why EGT ? I agree, I would like additional cabin readouts to confirm what the heck is happening under the hood... why not run an A/F meter off the wideband.
EGT is dino-tech


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_If anybody understands it's me. My car doesn't even have 5000 miles on it yet. I went with the regular VR6 so I could afford to do the turbo right away.

My car had 800 miles on it when I took it to EIP


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
My car had 800 miles on it when I took it to EIP









Haha... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll post pics as soon as it's done. It's the absolute Golf version of your car. Red, stock looking, VR6T


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (02PearlWhiteS6)*

ill trade you!!









_Quote, originally posted by *02PearlWhiteS6* »_This thread has really got my attention goin towards EIP's turbo. I am almost tempted to get rid of the R32 and go for a 24V GLI or 24V GTI and drop the stage II in. I love my R32 and would love to turbo it, but i can just tell already that its going to be a lot more that the regular 24V kit and if I sold the .:R and just went for a 2.8 I would have more money for other area's of the car.
Decisions, decisions







.


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_ill trade you!!










I would be tempted if you would throw a little cash on top!


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (02PearlWhiteS6)*

how much cash?
ill toss you my eip kit fund to sport an r32.
i just cant see why you would ditch your r32 for a gti.
all you gotta do is chill out for a while then eip turbo your r32!











_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 3:58 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

I prob wouldnt really do it, id say the only reason I would would be to lower my payment. I would love to have a turbo'd r32 but with the payment I have, I just dont think I could swing it. However with a payment cut down a little bit I think that I could swing an eip kit for a gti.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_Thats crap if you ask me, having stuff go all crazy just cause its boosting for awhile. Wouldnt a properly setup system not go all crazy doing a top speed run for a few minutes? 
RICH want to add your $0.02









Regarding the long term reliability of our 24v Turbo Systems, we have had a test car running at higher boost levels for the past year without a single problem. We are completely confident with this excellent upgrade and we fully expect each install, Stage-1 or Stage-2 to be problem free. 
As for running full boost for very long periods of time or indefinitely, folks must remember that this is a bolt-on upgrade which is based on the stock engine. While there is no fear of melting the turbo as some have suggested, performing a Salt-Flat style top speed run is just not a good idea. You can run in boost for long periods but running flat out at full boost should be done judiciously.
When we build race-cars, we build them with forged pistons, huge injectors and stand-alone management, this is not the case with most bolt-on upgrades and thus there needs to be some level of restraint used when driving. The engine management included with our Stage-1 and Stage-2 24v Turbo Systems provides stock like idle, and drivability along with fueling sufficient for the recommended boost levels. 
-Rich


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Thanks for an honest answer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (02PearlWhiteS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02PearlWhiteS6* »_This thread has really got my attention goin towards EIP's turbo. I am almost tempted to get rid of the R32 and go for a 24V GLI or 24V GTI and drop the stage II in. I love my R32 and would love to turbo it, but i can just tell already that its going to be a lot more that the regular 24V kit and if I sold the .:R and just went for a 2.8 I would have more money for other area's of the car.
Decisions, decisions







. 

The only thing the r32 really needs is the turbo kit. If you had a regular 24v you wouldn't have the AWD to get the power to the ground or the big brakes your R has stock, or the pimp seats. Trading your R for a turboed 24v sounds cool, but will be way more expensive in the long run i think.
ERiC


----------



## priestja76 (Dec 1, 2003)

Can anyone comment on what installing that turbo does to one's insurance rates?
...and it's probably safe to assume that your mfg warranty is shot...


_Modified by priestja76 at 5:54 PM 10-26-2004_


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (priestja76)*

depends on how well you understand radar evasion tactics and can excercise self-control








...and a good braking system is essential as well










_Modified by BadassVW at 5:56 PM 10-26-2004_


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (priestja76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *priestja76* »_Can anyone comment on what installing that turbo does to one's insurance rates?
...and it's probably safe to assume that your mfg warranty is shot...

_Modified by priestja76 at 5:54 PM 10-26-2004_

hard to say depends on the insurance but it will go up. just depends on if you want your turbo included in a claim...
call em and ask! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## priestja76 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (vwaudiporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudiporsche* »_
hard to say depends on the insurance but it will go up. just depends on if you want your turbo included in a claim...
call em and ask! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But if you make a major modification to your vehicle, don't you have to report it to them because now it's not the car they think they are insuring. It's not a matter of whether or not you want the turbo included or not. They could deny your policy all together if you didn't tell them about it.


----------



## vwaudiporsche (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (priestja76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *priestja76* »_
But if you make a major modification to your vehicle, don't you have to report it to them because now it's not the car they think they are insuring. It's not a matter of whether or not you want the turbo included or not. They could deny your policy all together if you didn't tell them about it.

depends on the company. most insurance carriers are worried about the value of the car and what they have to pay in a claim. 
But that is a valid question.


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *priestja76* »_Can anyone comment on what installing that turbo does to one's insurance rates?
...and it's probably safe to assume that your mfg warranty is shot...

_Modified by priestja76 at 5:54 PM 10-26-2004_

It depends on whether or not you tell your insurance company about it. You can tell them and then yes your rates will go up or you could not tell them and keep your rates where they are but if you get in an accident they won't replace the turbo kit they will only replace what comes there from the factory. And yes your drivetrain warrenty will go bye-bye very fast. 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 4:44 PM 10-26-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_i want to see more photos, info, and videos of the turboed cars. someone make it happen!
we are alll so eager. 

Download this video 24v Turbo Video then click HERE for additional details.
-Rich


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’97Trek2.0* »_
It depends on whether or not you tell your insurance company about it. You can tell them and then yes your rates will go up or you could not tell them and keep your rates where they are but if you get in an accident they won't replace the turbo kit they will only replace what comes there from the factory. And yes your drivetrain warrenty will go bye-bye very fast. 

_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 4:44 PM 10-26-2004_


he is right... my friend bought a japanese integra front end and didnt have to inform his insurance company BUT he did want it covered so he advised them anyways and they insured it for theft and damage.. yes it went up but its piece of mind ya know


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (vwaudiporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudiporsche* »_
hard to say depends on the insurance but it will go up. just depends on if you want your turbo included in a claim...
call em and ask! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bet you were one of those kids who raised their hands Friday afternoon at 3:30, reminding the teacher she forgot to handout the homework assignment!


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_
I bet you were one of those kids who raised their hands Friday afternoon at 3:30, reminding the teacher she forgot to handout the homework assignment!

















And BadassVW was the one so _*BAD*_ in school, he got a check mark after his name.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Just a quick comment on boost as it relates to the Superchargers. They DO make boost all the time and that amount depends on RPM of course. For example mine will make 5 psi at a given RPM but the boost at the manifold will depend on the load as well as the throttle position. I have a boost Gage before the throttle as well as after.
So I may rev to 5000RPM and see 5-7 PSI before throttle then as load goes up boost in the manifold will go from vacum into boost.
If any one has questions about superchargers please ask those of us who have been using and designing around them. I have been working and learning about mine for 3 years now. So I am pretty sure I know how it works.


----------



## vee-dubbin (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

FKN sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## priestja76 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_
he is right... my friend bought a japanese integra front end and didnt have to inform his insurance company BUT he did want it covered so he advised them anyways and they insured it for theft and damage.. yes it went up but its piece of mind ya know









I asked this question of Progressive and here's what they had to say:
For extra equipment to be covered under your policy, you must have Comprehensive coverage. In reviewing your policy, I am able to confirm that you do have Comprehensive coverage. 
The first $1,000.00 of Additional Custom Parts and Equipment is automatically included with basic Comprehensive and Collision coverage.
If the value of your additional parts is greater that $1,000.00, you will need to purchase a separate coverage. This coverage is called Additional Custom Parts and Equipment (ACPE). 
In the event of a claim, it will be your responsibility to show receipts which verify the existence and value of equipment.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (priestja76)*

sounds fair... how much more though.. did you check??


----------



## priestja76 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_sounds fair... how much more though.. did you check??

No, I didn't pursue it any further...I don't plan on getting a turbo any time soon (although I would love to do so...







)


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (priestja76)*

the video sux because it was done with my regular digital camera and my batteries were dying but here is 2nd 3rd 4th as I come up on cars in a 50mph zone. The road was slightly wet because it rained earlier so I didnt want get on it too hard from too slow. 
http://home.comcast.net/~mdshutes/bb_002.avi
Here is 3rd, 4th. (and not all of it)
http://home.comcast.net/~mdshutes/bb_001.avi
I will have a better video once my friend brings his video camcorder to work.



_Modified by pl2950 at 6:04 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

hey while you are experimenting did yuou ever get 30-50 and 50-70 times in 3rd and 4th.... try it out and let us know the results... we actually have base runs somewhere around here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

I doubt you'll get very good results from a private person on those runs. Why do you want those runs specifically? I think the normal tests that people can process in their heads are 0-60 and 1/4 mile. What are you trying to compare his car to?


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

rolling starts, passing gears, you name it man... those gears, speeds and scenarios are the most common on the street and/or freeway(60-80 in 4th is a cool on also).. and yes pretty much anyone with a stopwatch can do it with at least 90% accuracy... its not that hard.... the most inaccurate actually is 0-60 times .. 1/4 miles also if you are trying it privately....


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

what do you want the times for? to compare them to something you have or just for curiosity? I can do some runs with mine when it gets here...It should be boosted by the first of the year depending on how long it takes to for EIP to ship it out


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

How long does EIP estimate it would take for an order to be fabricated and shipped? Will it only get faster as they produce more and more of the parts required for these kits? I wasn't expecting a wait time of a few months, but then again I haven't ordered a turbo system before. hehe
Yeah yeah, i know. . . I'm talking optomistically. . .


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

lol, yeah. . . I like can't even hear the turbo or anything from that video. However, it looks freaking awesome! Sound mean as hell. . . which is good! I'll be anxiously waiting here for some new videos with that real video camera you speak of. Thanks for the post, now I have a new addition to my orgasmic collection of this turbo kit. haha


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_rolling starts, passing gears, you name it man... those gears, speeds and scenarios are the most common on the street and/or freeway(60-80 in 4th is a cool on also).. and yes pretty much anyone with a stopwatch can do it with at least 90% accuracy... its not that hard.... the most inaccurate actually is 0-60 times .. 1/4 miles also if you are trying it privately....

While I understand that 1/4 mile times are often used as a measure of comparison, it is definitely not an ideal method to accurately test the power and potential of one vehicle to another particularly in the hands of the average person. 
All things being equal, the 1320 can provide a somewhat realistic testbed but there are so many variables especially with a FWD vehicle that comparisons will rarely be accurate especially on cars with street tires and in street trim. 
I personally think the roll on test makes a great deal of sense considering it takes most variables out of the equation...there is no launch and no 60' time and these two factors alone can easily make the difference between a high 12 and a low 14 sec. run. 
Video camera and a stop watch or a fast GPS would work well I would think, may not be super accurate but could give a good idea to the average guy since most street "action" is like a 3rd gear roll-on...perhaps a 3-5th if you have the space.
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_How long does EIP estimate it would take for an order to be fabricated and shipped? Will it only get faster as they produce more and more of the parts required for these kits? I wasn't expecting a wait time of a few months, but then again I haven't ordered a turbo system before. hehe
Yeah yeah, i know. . . I'm talking optomistically. . .









If you place your order now, we should be able to ship within 4 weeks. Each system is hand built to order, we are producing some of the complex parts in quantity but the assembly and production of the detail items, color choices of piping sets, etc will take a little time to prepare. We also are going to be finishing the editing of the install DVD which should be done at around the same time. 
We will eventually put a few systems on the shelf to further reduce lead time but it should not take longer than 3-4 weeks. There are MANY little detail items we include to reduce the installation time and to keep the system reversible. Call or write me for more details. 
-Rich


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

thanks a lot Rich,
I appreciate the quick response. I've narrowed my search for more power to this turbo kit. I plan to have the money by this winter hopefully. You'll deinitately be hearing from me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_what do you want the times for? to compare them to something you have or just for curiosity? I can do some runs with mine when it gets here...It should be boosted by the first of the year depending on how long it takes to for EIP to ship it out


like i said we have stock times of the same scenario... i would like to compare it to that and yes its definately curiosity also... i am thinking with the xtra torque the times with the turbo should be killer.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

Well like I said before I plan on doing a lot of testing and will post all of my results online. I'll be doing everything from low low boost to high boost using C16 dyno runs. I have a video camera mount for the car as well and I'll post some roll on videos for you. It's just going to be into Jan. before I do it as the kit probably won't be here until the middle of December.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

is the 3-4week wait only for the R32 turbo, how about the 12v turbo kits, do you have them in stock or do we have to wait for them to be made??? because when i buy mine i dont relly feel like waiting id rather just go and get it.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

Rich: I had a few questions as well.
What Rate of Rise are you running ? Fuel pressure at max boost ? Base fuel pressure ? Are you running a inline fuel pump or a in- tank replacement ? Kit looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_Rich: I had a few questions as well.
What Rate of Rise are you running ? Fuel pressure at max boost ? Base fuel pressure ? Are you running a inline fuel pump or a in- tank replacement ? Kit looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what happened ? the HPA kit not running right for you or something ?








itd be nice stuff to know though.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

oh and also, is your ECU program written to read boost, or is it written to give additional fuel on RPM specific basis?
If it is based on boost, what do you measure to adjust the amount of fuel ? Flow from the MAF ?


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what happened ? the HPA kit not running right for you or something ?








itd be nice stuff to know though.

Just looking at some low cost methods to crank up the boost without the need to purchase bigger injectors. But the HGP sowtware is written alnog a fixed fuel pressure. So I'm S.O.L.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How could they have the ecu written to read boost without a map sensor?
To my understanding, they set the timing values that they want... and then the FMU is used to set the base pressure and then the rate of rise based on the pressure in the manifold.
I could be wrong, but thats what makes sense to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_How could they have the ecu written to read boost without a map sensor?
To my understanding, they set the timing values that they want... and then the FMU is used to set the base pressure and then the rate of rise based on the pressure in the manifold.
I could be wrong, but thats what makes sense to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a 1.8t will run fine without a MAP sensor...
toyota supra's and DSMs dont run MAP sensors... neither do turbo porsches... (pre 996.. not sure about those)
they base fueling on air intake...measure with a MAF...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Turbo porsches (at least 944s) use the awesome flow plate







doh, dunno if they have a map sensor as well.
Anyways, there has to be something in the engine management that can SEE boost, if you are going to tune for it no?
There has to be some sensor that can read it, and as far as I know the VW mafs read flow, not direction or pressure. If you can only read flow, I dont see how you can get boost from that, especially since the maf never sees pressurized air going through it. Obviously the maf can read the extra airflow to an extent (you max out the maf reading at certain boost levels). To read boost in the manifold, you would need some sort of sensor in the manifold or pressurized section of the piping no?
... Just thinking out loud here.








Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Turbo porsches (at least 944s) use the awesome flow plate







doh, dunno if they have a map sensor as well.
Anyways, there has to be something in the engine management that can SEE boost, if you are going to tune for it no?
There has to be some sensor that can read it, and as far as I know the VW mafs read flow, not direction or pressure. If you can only read flow, I dont see how you can get boost from that, especially since the maf never sees pressurized air going through it. Obviously the maf can read the extra airflow to an extent (you max out the maf reading at certain boost levels). To read boost in the manifold, you would need some sort of sensor in the manifold or pressurized section of the piping no?
... Just thinking out loud here.








Lee

well you're wrong... MAFs measure air volume... regardless of pressure... the more "pressure" you create, the more air has be be drawn past the MAF a stock maf will max out at some boost level... however not all mafs will... there are ALOT of cars that run MAFs with turbo... Evo's do it too...
albeit a MAP sensor is better... its not the "only way"


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yes, but as you said the maf doesnt "see" pressure, it sees flow or volume. It measures the resistance, and it measure the airflow based on what must be done to keep the filament at a certain temperature. Im well aware you can run boost on a maf based car, as ive done it myself with great results, however, evos in general use the maf as a fuel reference and the map to indicate load.
Anyways, I still dont see how eip can make their motronic software "see" boost and adjust accordingly. To a maf based car, air is air, pressurized or otherwise.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Anyways, I still dont see how eip can make their motronic software "see" boost and adjust accordingly. To a maf based car, air is air, pressurized or otherwise. 


We do not make the MAF sensor "see boost", it still measures the volume and temperature of air which eventually enters the engine.
A perfect example of this system is the 1.8T VW which uses the MAF as the primary load signal for the ECU. It uses the MAP (pressure sensor) not to run the car in a speed density format but rather for monitoring and controlling boost. Since there is no advantage to incorporating boost control into the ECU we do not need the MAP sensor. 
-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

so just for clarification.. if i run 7 psi on the kit it wont be fueling for 14 psi... correct?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so just for clarification.. if i run 7 psi on the kit it wont be fueling for 14 psi... correct?

No it wont.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

too rich 
what do you guys mean when your website says free shipping on all turbo systems until January 1st, 2005, applies to lower 48 states only?
I mean i thought that i have to go all the way to Maryland to get the stage 2 system installed on my 24v gti. 
if the system gets shipped who will install it?


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_too rich 
what do you guys mean when your website says free shipping on all turbo systems until January 1st, 2005, applies to lower 48 states only?
I mean i thought that i have to go all the way to Maryland to get the stage 2 system installed on my 24v gti. 
if the system gets shipped who will install it?

any reliable tuning shop can install it for you. Just make sure you trust their know-how.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

its not rocket science installing a FI system on a car, hell 3 drunk guys can install a SC on a car in like 10 hours even with VF"s bad instructions *like 15 pictures and they have lil red arrows, no words nothing just pictures and arrows* 
but then again those 3 guys know a lot but either way its not too hard follow instructions which sound like are really nice a whole DVD of them EIP quotes 10 hours install time not bad considering your putting a turbo in a car that wasnt built for a turbo.
my question is about the ECU and the tuning of the system, im not worried about install i know of a few places that woudl love to help me do the install.
so your system comes with a chip correct? is it a deal where you can send the chip and i can have someone solder it in place or do YOU have to do it meaning i have to send it to you and not have my car for a couple days? also i heard you have to tune the thing even after the chip how do you go about that? like specifics, do you need it on a dyno or what goes on? also i wouldnt want 12psi all the time id actually want like 4 different settings, is that something you can incorrperate into the ECU or does one have to re-tune every time they want to change the boost? i just want to know cause i would turn it down to nothing when it snows, 12 for when im having fun, like 8-10 daily something along those lines.
does the kit come with a boost controller? i just wanna know more about how you go about changing boost and tuning this thing or if its all just set into the ECU


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

that's a good question.. I'm also interested in knowing the specifics on how you go about tuning the system. I've heard a lot of things about how it can be a serious pain in the a$$ to tune a turbo. However, I imagine that's probably for one of those systems that a person just kinda puts together from parts over eBay. 


_Modified by blankster83 at 1:01 AM 11-3-2004_


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I'm no expert by any means but I did just order a stage 2 kit for my 24V and as far as I know it is a plug and play system. You have to send EIP your ECU which they reflash for you. Yes that means your car will be down for a few days....but if you send it in as soon as you start the install you should get it back shortly after the install is completed. You shouldn't have to do an individual tune on your car with the stage two kit. If you go beyond stage 2, like I plan to do you will have to do a full tune on a stand alone program like a Tech III or something of the like. 
Rich correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Have you thought about how to deal with the torque steer?....this is going to be A LOT of go go juice for a 3000lb fwd vehicle...talk about hop skippity jump


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (pford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pford* »_Have you thought about how to deal with the torque steer?....this is going to be A LOT of go go juice for a 3000lb fwd vehicle...talk about hop skippity jump









Torque steer is not bad at all, at least with the stage I. I am completely surprised. It actually has less torque steer than an old turbo buick skyhawk an old girlfriend used to have. Unless you are drag racing and need more hook up, I dont think you need a quaife. 


_Modified by pl2950 at 10:41 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pford)*

the 500ish crank hp in my VW will be nothing compared with the 480 whp in a 1800 pound CRX that I've dealt with before. THAT had torque-streer issues
Street driven I'll only run the boost around 10-12 psi...maybe, hopefully torque-streer won't be a huge problem. It'll go up on the track though.
The stage 2 kit for my GTI isn't going to be the finished product for my car....more like the first building block to start on. My final goals are for close to 600 whp, but I'm just learning how VWs work so it's going to take a little while.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_that's a good question.. I'm also interested in knowing the specifics on how you go about tuning the system. I've heard a lot of things about how it can be a serious pain in the a$$ to tune a turbo. However, I imagine that's probably for one of those systems that a person just kinda puts together from parts over eBay. 

Tuning is really more like...setup...pretty simple and will be outlined in our installation video. The Turbo System is pretty plug-n-play and requires some basic setup procedures and that's about it. 
The car can be tuned and driven immediately, there is no need to worry with extensive tuning or setup, it is very straight forward. 
-Rich


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

i wasnt too worried about torque steer either. with a SC yea theres a little bit but honestly if your driving your car you should have your hands on the wheel and when your hands on the wheel you can correct what the wheel is doing really easily. in everyday driving its a none issue * i know someone is gonna chime in well the VF kit doesnt make any torque* in any case like i said hold the wheel and its a none issue if your that worried about it get a quiafe! and if your racing same holds your hands should be on the wheel.
only time i really see it being an issue is in wet conditions, thats the only time i notice it with the VF, like in the snow yea the wheel flys around like mad but hell most cars do that when its really slippy outside, and in that case turn the boost down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

For people asking about boost control... your right foot is VERY effective device. Otherwise, a boost controller can lower boost down to the wastegate spring pressure or raise it to basically whatever you like.
The maf and fmu should cover you when moving around from 8-10 or whatever boost levels you want to play around with.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Here is the answer to those who have asked about how boost is controlled: 
Boost level (thus power level) will be completely up to the end user...we will provide the wastegate pre-set @ 9psi (300+whp) for Stage-1 and 12psi for Stage-2. Boost can further be adjusted by use of either a pre-load spring change or adjustment screw. 
For those who want to be able to control boost or change it without a hardware adjustment...
We offer two options: The $99 Billet manual boost-Tee which works decently but it can be somewhat dangerous as it is a manual adjustment although it is pretty precise. 
For much more control, fine-tuning, and in-dash control (or in glove box) or you can choose the Apexi AVCR Digital Controller. Both are effective at allowing the owner to adjust boost incrementally, the AVCR is obviously more flexible and also acts as a boost gauge and has dozens of other features. 
Neither is necessary and most folks will not need to regulate or alter boost after the initial setup, the EIP Turbo System does it for you and is safe and reliable. 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_For people asking about boost control... your right foot is VERY effective device. Otherwise, a boost controller can lower boost down to the wastegate spring pressure or raise it to basically whatever you like.
The maf and fmu should cover you when moving around from 8-10 or whatever boost levels you want to play around with.

I also agree with this...the right foot works perfectly to control boost, even when set to 17psi...when cruising and normal driving almost no or little boost is being generated. When you hit full throttle, full boost is achieved and held. 
-Rich


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

yea i understand the right foot thing thats not the point. i woudlnt want the boost controller to raise boost past suggested levels, just to lower it. like to 0 when its icy and snowy out *my car is a daily driver no getting around driving in crap conditions* so i dont want there to be any chance that all the sudden bam im at 12 psi spinning myself into a ditch there is a point in bad conditions that regaurdless of your right foot your going to lose traction and when you lose traction im sure this thing is going to be making boost which will in turn make it worse.
ill figure something you thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_yea i understand the right foot thing thats not the point. i woudlnt want the boost controller to raise boost past suggested levels, just to lower it. like to 0 when its icy and snowy out *my car is a daily driver no getting around driving in crap conditions* so i dont want there to be any chance that all the sudden bam im at 12 psi spinning myself into a ditch there is a point in bad conditions that regaurdless of your right foot your going to lose traction and when you lose traction im sure this thing is going to be making boost which will in turn make it worse.
ill figure something you thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The boost does not just come on like that...no at all...
Look at it like this...your car produces roughly 200hp right now, but it only does so at full throttle...at part throttle you produce only moderate power, fully regulated by your throttle input. 
The Turbo System is exactly the same...you only get as much as you demand by your right foot, you are not going to suddenly get boost without pushing the pedal which generates the exhaust energy which spools the turbo...when cruising the turbo is doing the same...just cruising at low speeds and producing little or no boost, the more throttle, the more boost, it is a smooth onset of power much like your used to, just lots more of it. 
-Rich


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*

ahh. nevermind... i didnt realize this was on the 7th page


_Modified by 2003vr6gti at 12:08 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (2003vr6gti)*

From what i've learned on here...
you can only raise boost from what the waste gate spring is set at. I think the lowest waste gate spring i've seen (and i havent seen many) was 3psi. I think you can't just run a 3psi spring and crank up the boost with a boost controler to like 15lbs. There is some sort of problem with that, like it wont bleed off the boost enough or something, and the boost spikes or is hard to keep at that pressure smoothly.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

so is anyone coming up with any movies on these turboed vrs, we all have been wating forever, the hpa single turbo already has a video, eip has been out way before
what the dilio.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_the hpa single turbo already has a video, eip has been out way before
what the dilio.

ummmm, might wanna check your facts.... hpa's single turbo has been completed for quite some time (just not available to the public as a kit). Also, there has been a video of EIP's 24v GTi on their website for a long time now


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_so is anyone coming up with any movies on these turboed vrs, we all have been wating forever, the hpa single turbo already has a video, eip has been out way before
what the dilio.

EIPs 24v kit was just released a few weeks ago. You can get a couple movies from EIPs website. I have ordered a stage 2 kit for my GTI and will be posting movies as soon as it's installed. It's going to take about another month - month and a half for my kit to get here and then another couple weeks for the install. Sometime in January I will be posting some videos if everything goes well.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

How many whp you get out of Stage II ?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

stage 2 is supposed to put out like 410whp something in that ballpark
way too much for most people here im assuming that just about anyone could buy just the stage 1 and be perfectly happy for a long time 350whp is a lot to be running around with


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_stage 2 is supposed to put out like 410whp something in that ballpark
way too much for most people here im assuming that just about anyone could buy just the stage 1 and be perfectly happy for a long time 350whp is a lot to be running around with 

Yeah, plus it's nice to know that with a simple head gasket replacement, you can get a hell of a lot more power. So, if down the road, you get bored of the power (which i highly doubt), you can just order a new head gasket to allow for more boost. Just another 60-80 wHP waiting to be let out.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_
way too much for most people here im assuming that just about anyone could buy just the stage 1 and be perfectly happy for a long time 350whp is a lot to be running around with 

exactly.... way too much power for most people. Most guys are like "yeah, i can handle the power" (getting on the gas on an onramp that is). It'd be nice to see some of these guys at a track day... and then lets see if they can handle it








Either way, 400whp in one of our cars has to be absolutely insane. 3rd gear roll on would pull on just about any car on the road


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_Either way, 400whp in one of our cars has to be absolutely insane. 3rd gear roll on would pull on just about any car on the road









Stop it!!! you're giving me goose bumps!!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_...Either way, 400whp in one of our cars has to be absolutely insane. 3rd gear roll on would pull on just about any car on the road









Let me tell you, as I put many miles on the Golf that is in our 24v Turbo Video  it is very powerful yet surprisingly smooth and easy to handle. 
The MKIV is a pretty heavy car and the way the power band comes on, with this multi-valve VR6 it is seamless and continues to pull increasingly hard throughout the power band. If you download the full version of the video it provides much clearer resolution and the last bit at the end, I did a third gear roll-on and shift to fourth, it pulls very hard. 
-Rich


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

i was just you know, wanting more videos, please dont blame me for that, its like the best thing in the world to see these monsters, which im sure you all know. Just cant wait for more indepth, longer, videos of these cars.
sorry.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

So what you guys think of the HPA kit vs. the EIP kit?
Personally im all for eip, and will always be.
post which you perfer, and state why.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

I decided EIP over HPI after seeing how complete and well put together EIP's 12V kit was. There customer service has also been second to none. I didn't do a whole lot of HPI research but I was so happy with the product EIP put out that I went with them. I've also got some connectiond back on the east coats that had nothing but good stuff to say about EIP. A lot has to be said about their customer service...they have been absolutely great to work with thus far.
As far as power and videos go, as I said before, I will be dynoing mine at 8psi on pump gas all the way up to 16 possible even more on C16. I will video tape it all and post the vids on the tex. I will also do some in car highway pulls and some in car 1/4 mile runs on vid. You'll just have to be patient because it's going to be into January before they are posted.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

gracias amigo, thanks man EIP for me. haha


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

well i have a question but its a little random. Does the VWVORTEX 10% off EIP parts, also apply for the turbo kits and labor??


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

yes it does, I asked this same questions awhile back in one of the other threads... i was shocked to get find out that it was. Awesome deal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_well i have a question but its a little random. Does the VWVORTEX 10% off EIP parts, also apply for the turbo kits and labor??









The 10% discount for VWvortex members applies to ALL EIP products.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

I am not sure it applies to the turbo kit install labor. I think he priced it pretty low considering the time needed. This encourages you to allow them to do it to ensure it is done right. Remember their install prices include fully tuning the car (including on the dyno). I am not sure about this though. I am sure Rich will clear it up...



_Modified by pl2950 at 8:08 PM 11-8-2004_


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*



Flite said:


> I decided EIP over HPA after seeing how complete and well put together EIP's 12V kit was. There customer service has also been second to none. I didn't do a whole lot of HPI research but I was so happy with the product EIP put out that I went with them. I've also got some connectiond back on the east coats that had nothing but good stuff to say about EIP. A lot has to be said about their customer service...they have been absolutely great to work with thus far.
> QUOTE]
> Yea..what ever happend to those guys they, kinda just fell off or something. HPAs kit was supposed to be out a year ago...Props got o Rich and EIP for actually producing a kit and delivering it to the market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (omeezy)*

[/QUOTE]
Yea..what ever happend to those guys they, kinda just fell off or something. HPAs kit was supposed to be out a year ago...Props got o Rich and EIP for actually producing a kit and delivering it to the market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE]
The success of their R32 program basically negated the need for immediate release of the 2.8l kit. A few other factors as well including the casting of a very custom GT30 R, the development of a single turbo 3.2l kit, as well as building specialty cars for SEMA, Ford racing and the R28 Project for Motor Trend. Not to mention the 3-4 4 motion conversions. There was no need to push their HGP T3/T4 turbo's on the market untill the GT30 R showed up.... which was just recently. I am on the back burner as well which I am not to happy about. I realized they have lost quite a bit of business to EIP but I'm sure Rich offers a solid product with the man power and expertise to back it up.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

lets just throw a party for eip rich and the kit, he and the kit deserves it (straight up), 
will any of these 24v turbo cars be in either European Car or Eurotuner or any shows?


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

i just bought the 24v clutch kit and pressure plate to compliment my turbo kit in the future


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

well, ill just spend money on turbo, the clutch will come when the clutch starts toslip.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

oh people and their pipe dreams. which clutch did you get? hopefully you like it and all.
james so are you serious about this project 1000 thing, what all are you planning on doing? and if i was you the 3.2l VR6 is a MUCH MUCH better platform then the 2.8 to achieve that. the 24v flows like 40% better then a 12v and the 3.2 flows like 44% better then the 2.8 24v it would be much easier and cost effective to mod the crap out of a 3.2


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

is darren upset with HPA? hmm thats no bueno. so hows the car darren? still running good or are you still redlining at like 5800rpms and have the wrong injectors and all that crap still? havent heard from you much lately as to how that is going.
the thing i dont like about HPA is that they claim 310hp they do that and say its a grassroots kit which should be cheap. then they just keep bumping the price higher and higher *how high is it now?* and the power just stays at 310. or you can spend 4950 over at EIP and get 400hp and ist not a grassroots kit its a full blown turbo kit. 500$ more and your at almost 500hp couple thousand more with HPA and your at 380 the bang for the buck just isnt there. for that honor EIP wins and im sure they will keep that status for long to come which in the end is going to win them the business in the 24v world 
they already have a bunch of orders and a bunch more people claiming they will order. future looks bright for EIP


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone out there have dyno numbers on a 24v VR6 with EIPs stage 2 yet or am I going to be the first? I think there might be some confusion about crank horsepower and wheel horsepower.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Update: 
Still lovin my car. No clutch slippage. Biggest gripes are that there is too much traffic in the Baltimore, DC, Annapolis area


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

their video shows the graph after a pull (on the video). I havent seen it for a long time, but i believe that it displayed somewhere around 410whp


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I think 410 was achieved on pump gas too. I think. I'd like to see what kind of numbers it can put down on C16. I assume they could get another 30-40 horsepower out of race gas. 
Either way...I'll find out for myself soon enough, I'm really startin to get excited for my stage 2....I can't wait.


_Modified by Flite at 11:47 AM 11-9-2004_


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

what do you mean there is confussion on the hp numbers from EIP? 
i wasnt talking numbers in whp i was stating bhp. if a car is putting down over 400whp it is almost at 500bhp which i said, and the stg 1 kit which is 350whp that is a little over 400bhp i dont think there is any confussion.
and are you sure your gonna miss your S2000 after you have a VR6T?


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_oh people and their pipe dreams. which clutch did you get? hopefully you like it and all.



my clutch was slipping due to the previous owner 









but I got the EIP clutch for the 24v vr6, 20ae, gli, and 337. basically all 6 speed cars. its a brand new clutch and I think i was the first to have bought it. I'll let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_what do you mean there is confussion on the hp numbers from EIP? 
i wasnt talking numbers in whp i was stating bhp. if a car is putting down over 400whp it is almost at 500bhp which i said, and the stg 1 kit which is 350whp that is a little over 400bhp i dont think there is any confussion.
and are you sure your gonna miss your S2000 after you have a VR6T?

I just think that HPAs kit at 310 hp is wheel hp. It's not THAT bad. It's a little behind what EIP's stage one is but it's not God awful. I do think that HPA along qith most other VR6 turbo applications out there are using too small of a turbo. EIP has it right I think. I don't think you're confused but I think some other people are.
And as far as my S2000, I will always miss it and I will either own another S2000 or an Elise as soon as I get back to the mainland. It wasn't as fast as my VR6t will be but the GTI will never be as fun to drive. I did a lot of track time in my S2000. Laguna Seca, Road Atlanta, VIR. On a road course it's simply the most fun I've ever had, and that includes a '97 911 turbo S. If you ever get the opportunity to dirve the piss out of an S2000 I highly recommend it. The GTI will be extremely fun to drive but in a totally different way than the S2000 was. I was in the process or boosting the S2000 when it was stolen too.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

well im not sure how HPA claims their HP but from what i remember darren wasnt close to 310whp it was more like 280whp i could be wrong though im never right







hopefully he chimes in either way their kit isnt even done, rich is done and can pump out "custom" kits in 3 weeks *meaning coloring of pipes turbo trim crap like that which im sure you already know* and not just that but it comes with a full dvd on install and how to tune the car for different boost levels etc. and on top of that hes giving 10% vortex discount.
not a single company that i know puts so much detail into an instruction manual and gives you options when buying and gives you that large of a discount.
but you know what its smart cause who talks about aftermarket products and companys more than anyone? who has the ability to trash a companys rep just for gettin bad service.. the people on forums, if you give them incentive to buy your products and they make you HAPPY they will tell people and more people will buy and in the end you come out a winner cause you sell more product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to RICH AND EIP


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Oh trust me, I agree...thats why I went with EIP. If HPAs claim os 310 really is crank horsepower than that's pretty bad. How do they stay in business if they produce a single turbo kit like that and their twin turbo setup costs what it does?


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

The July 2004 European Car Mag has a feature on this grassroots hpa turbo in a 24v gti...The dynamic dyno claim was 275 whp with more torque...The article goes on to say that the boost hits with an "all or nothing feeling", unlike the eip kit, which appears to be an enlargement of the stock 24v power band.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

thats weird that they would have a turbo that hits really hard. Aren't they running a smallish turbo?


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

t3/t4 garrett turbo and new head spacer lowers cr 10.5:1 to 8.1:1...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

That doesn't sound like a very well put together kit to me. Is it cheaper than EIP?


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (pford)*

well for the EIP STAGE 2 24v turbo kit, i was wondering how reliablie it was, AM I able to get in my car and go full throttle ALL DAY(shooting around), and now have my car blow up on me. because i heard you can go only in like 15 second intervals.???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*

I usually don't bother posting anymore because almost anyhting HPA / EIP Related turns into a pissing match, and after all this is Rich's thread. This is what I can say: The HGP is a incredibly well engineered "kit". Custom cast short runner intake manifold, custom cast exhaust manifold, headspacer, formed silicone hoses, dual OEM intercoolers and software written by the engineer who progammed the stock code in Germany. As far as price ? I don't even know. I know what I paid but some variable's have presented themselves. The engineering is their, hell last time I was out at HPA they have shelves full of short runner intakes, exhaust manifolds, silcone hoses, turbo's and basically everything needed to box it up and ship. What happened ? Well from what I gather they just got busy and this got sidetracked. Marcel has his fingers in a little of everything so time is always at a premium. As far as a date ? I don't even know. I'm still waiting to book time with them to install the bigger injectors and HGP GT 30R







There will be an article coming up in Motortrend featuring a 12v AWD MK IV which some of you may find interesting. Am I happy with the kit ? Yes I love it. But power is addicting all I want is more. I'm dynoing around 288 WHP and 290 Ft lbs. Boost comes on fast and holds untill the lowered rev limiter of 6000 RPM. This is basically what I wanted in the beginning, 100 more WHP than stock. I can drive the snot out of it all day long, put in cheap fuel and have absolutely no driveability issues. With Stage 2 I'm looking for 350+ WHP 7200 RPM and still the possibility to expand even further just adding more boost and fuel as the head plate is already in. 



_Modified by darrenewest at 8:22 PM 11-9-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

so this kit you have, does it look something like the one on http://www.c3cars.com (the newest video)? 
Can you post some picks, of the engine bay, the exterior/interior, all the little details?
mucho apprecionado>


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

http://www.c3cars.com/pages/vi...2.wmv
check it out


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_well for the EIP STAGE 2 24v turbo kit, i was wondering how reliablie it was, AM I able to get in my car and go full throttle ALL DAY(shooting around), and now have my car blow up on me. because i heard you can go only in like 15 second intervals.???









Here is Rich's comments on your question earlier in this thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Regarding the long term reliability of our 24v Turbo Systems, we have had a test car running at higher boost levels for the past year without a single problem. We are completely confident with this excellent upgrade and we fully expect each install, Stage-1 or Stage-2 to be problem free. 
As for running full boost for very long periods of time or indefinitely, folks must remember that this is a bolt-on upgrade which is based on the stock engine. While there is no fear of melting the turbo as some have suggested, performing a Salt-Flat style top speed run is just not a good idea. You can run in boost for long periods but running flat out at full boost should be done judiciously.
When we build race-cars, we build them with forged pistons, huge injectors and stand-alone management, this is not the case with most bolt-on upgrades and thus there needs to be some level of restraint used when driving. The engine management included with our Stage-1 and Stage-2 24v Turbo Systems provides stock like idle, and drivability along with fueling sufficient for the recommended boost levels. 
-Rich 

You can boost all day long. Just give the pistons a chance to cool between heavy boost bursts. Remember you are running stock internals. This is good advise with *any* turbo kit due to the fact that HP generates heat. There is no getting around it. If you are looking to do all out top speed runs for extended periods of time, you should consider the forged pistons etc. I threw out the 15 secs. Ask yourself a question= How fast do you think a 350+hp compact car will be going even from a dead stop in about 15-17 seconds (let alone a roll-on)? Answer= give me a call and I will show you since you are local....

















_Modified by pl2950 at 8:18 AM 11-10-2004_


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

well thats cool we can meet up at a GTG, do you go to the one at the Krispy kreme, or the schnell group in rockville?


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

I think ill go with a EIP kit, i have a better gut feeling towards them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

im still deciding whether to sell one of my cars and turbo the other --na just can't do it. though i really want the power


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

I think that my bank got word that I was planning on getting this turbo kit in not too long... they raised my limit on my credit card. haha Still doesn't help when you've got a balance on the damn thing... gimme 3 months or so... and it will be ordered. You laugh, but yet I do not. I shall have this turbo, I've... GOT TO MISTER! 
Yeah, but seriously, I will soon own one of these kits. The only thing that will be standing in my way is... my mom. Good luck mom...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_http://www.c3cars.com/pages/vi...2.wmv
check it out

In that video, is that the kit that was being talked about earlier in this thread? If so it looks like a really well put together kit and they also claimed 380 hp, not 280 like is being reported on this site. Is that possibly their new single turbo kit? It doesn't look bad at all. Some parts might be a little overboard but overboard never hurt anything. 
I'll still stick with EIP but if that is HPAs kit I take back my original statement of their kit being kind of shoddy.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

as for the 24v turbo GTi in european car magazine a few months ago, it was built to New Dimensions' specs. Yeah, the parts came from HPA, but the rest was up to New Dimensions. There was a thread on here a while back about this and HPA clarified everything. New Dimensions built it the way they wanted it, and for some reason, it was ND who wanted the on/off power. (dont ask me why) lol


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_as for the 24v turbo GTi in european car magazine a few months ago, it was built to New Dimensions' specs. Yeah, the parts came from HPA, but the rest was up to New Dimensions. There was a thread on here a while back about this and HPA clarified everything. New Dimensions built it the way they wanted it, and for some reason, it was ND who wanted the on/off power. (dont ask me why) lol

I do not know much about the HPA kit due to the fact that I did not research it or even call them to talk about it. I just went with EIP because I was very happy with the work they have done on my previous car and the fact that I had the opportunity to be one of the first with their new kit. Anyhow, here is a scan of the article from European Car magazine I think you speak of:
http://home.comcast.net/~mdshu...e.gif
While I think HPA is a great company that obviously does VW tunning very well, you can see why I am ecstatic about the power my car is generating with just the basic bolt-on stage 1 kit and exhaust. The car tested in the article is their stage 3 kit, not the basic kit, and it made slightly over 270whp. Even if the dyno is reading low, it is still over 45whp less than what I am seeing. I didnt post this to get into a debate over what product is better. I know HPA is a great company, like EIP, who is making owning a VW a lot more fun for all of us. I just want to post some info I had since you all brought up the HPA kit. 




_Modified by pl2950 at 5:29 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_as for the 24v turbo GTi in european car magazine a few months ago, it was built to New Dimensions' specs. Yeah, the parts came from HPA, but the rest was up to New Dimensions. There was a thread on here a while back about this and HPA clarified everything. New Dimensions built it the way they wanted it, and for some reason, it was ND who wanted the on/off power. (dont ask me why) lol

Somewhat true. I saw the car before it was sent down to ND. HPA did the original install 2 years ago. ND in turn took apart and "modified" everything HPA did. That car actually had only the 60 mm downpipe and smaller trim T3/T4. What they did to it from there is anyone's guess.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

where can i go to find more info, more pages on this turbo, not that im interested (eip all the way), still everyone gots to research?


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

No problem. The article was from European Car July 2004 magazine.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

how can i get that issue because i have almost all except that one.
can i back order or something, how though?


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

From their website:
BACK ISSUES
To order back issues please call 
M-F 8am to 5pm PST
in the U.S. (866) 601-5199 
International Call (714) 712-2130
or email at [email protected] 



_Modified by pl2950 at 4:21 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

thanks man, ill check it out!


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

So does anyone have any new info on the eip kit, vids, pics etc. 
and again will it ever be in like 
Eurotuner or European Car?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

i highly doubt anything has changed since last time you asked...


----------



## brotherzvr6 (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*

it looks like in the r32 video......they converted to cable throttle......
Rich, chime in here and lets see whats up....if you did...do you sell the kit to do it?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (brotherzvr6)*

Yes it's converted to cable throttle. In order to run a stand-alone engine management system like the TechIII you have to covert to cable. I actually can't wait to convert mine. As far as I understand EIP sells everything you need to convert, but I'm sure it's a little bit of a pain in the ass.
As far as any new videos or pictures, I think I am probably one of the first stage 2 kits going out. As I said I'll post pics as soon as I get it. Turbonetics is running a little behind shipping out the turbos right now ( I assume because of SEMA ) so it's going to take an extra week or two (hopefully no more than that ). I will definantly keep everybody informed.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

lucky bastad, flite, lol.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

this is to rich, 
is eip constructing anything new for the 24v 
for example high flow intake manifold or anything of the sort?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Try calling the shop, or emailing him. He has mentioned before that posting in his direction is not the best way to get a response.
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/index.html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 7:14 PM 11-14-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*

Holy shiz,Darren!I think you just became my personal hero!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_this is to rich, 
is eip constructing anything new for the 24v 
for example high flow intake manifold or anything of the sort?

Well we currently offer the following for the 2.8L 24v VW's:
-ECU Upgrade
-Complete Cold Air Intake (various colors or polished SS)
-Full 2.5" or 3.0" Exhaust (variety of tip choices)
-Complete Turbo Systems (up to 500hp and beyond)
-Full built 24v Engine in NA or FI configuration
-High Flow Cylinder Head
-Short Shift (two styles)
-Motor Mount
-Clutch Kits (variety of designs)
-Low Comp Headgaskets
-Head Stud Sets
-Forged pistons (High Comp and Low Comp)
-4340 Chromoly Rods
-More
-Rich


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

My goal is to have AT LEAST stage I, if not stage II depending on cash flow by Christmas '05. I've been looking at EIP's kit for quite a while now (beginning of the past summer), and I love it. I've watched the video over and over, and I can't help but grin when I hear that bov







Only problem is I live in Texas, and not sure there is anyone around here capable of insalling a turbo. I'll have to look, and if I come up empty handed, looks like I'll either ship or drive my car to EIP headquarters


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_My goal is to have AT LEAST stage I, if not stage II depending on cash flow by Christmas '05. I've been looking at EIP's kit for quite a while now (beginning of the past summer), and I love it. I've watched the video over and over, and I can't help but grin when I hear that bov







Only problem is I live in Texas, and not sure there is anyone around here capable of insalling a turbo. I'll have to look, and if I come up empty handed, looks like I'll either ship or drive my car to EIP headquarters









You think Texas is bad??? I live in Hawaii and I just got here a couple months ago. My connections out here are almost nill. Hopefully my kit will ship ou in the next couple weeks and I might have it by the first of the year. My install will be getting done mostly at my house. I think with some basic mechanical knowledge and the right tools you should be able to install the kit by yourself, maybe just with the help of a few mechanically inclined friends to help put stuff in place. Thats how I used to do it back in my Honda days anyway.
I'll be doing a detailed install log with pictures so you should know more soon.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Word is my kit should ship on Monday...maybe a few days later If I decide to order an exhaust too. I should be updating more and posting pics within a month.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Word is my kit should ship on Monday...maybe a few days later If I decide to order an exhaust too. I should be updating more and posting pics within a month.

I wanna see what it looks like as you're opening the boxes! haha They haven't posted any pics of all the components involved in the package. I'm kinda curious about how some of them look. 
Also, did you get the option bypass valve or did you stick with the regular one. Do you know what the main differences are between the two and why one is better than the other?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
You think Texas is bad??? I live in Hawaii and I just got here a couple months ago. My connections out here are almost nill. Hopefully my kit will ship ou in the next couple weeks and I might have it by the first of the year. My install will be getting done mostly at my house. I think with some basic mechanical knowledge and the right tools you should be able to install the kit by yourself, maybe just with the help of a few mechanically inclined friends to help put stuff in place. Thats how I used to do it back in my Honda days anyway.
I'll be doing a detailed install log with pictures so you should know more soon.


sorry to hear that man. eip should become a chain business. mainly in texas and hawaii







. sounds good about the install log though.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Word is my kit should ship on Monday...maybe a few days later If I decide to order an exhaust too. I should be updating more and posting pics within a month.

Defineately go with exhaust! (and dog bone mount)


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Defineately go with exhaust! (and dog bone mount)

Did you go with the 3" exhaust? I just got a GHL 2.5"... but I think that should be the minimum size for that kit. I hope I won't be forced to upgrade it to the 3" when I get the turbo kit.... that would really suck.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

id love to see the all the pics all that you can get when delivered, all of them on vortex, the shipment day, the opening of boxes hour, the components every single one, and the install, comments on it and all


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
Did you go with the 3" exhaust? I just got a GHL 2.5"... but I think that should be the minimum size for that kit. I hope I won't be forced to upgrade it to the 3" when I get the turbo kit.... that would really suck. 

I have the 2.5". It is what the guys at EIP recommended for how I wanted to use the car and what I was looking for. I think they also did the 2.5" on the stage 2 car that was featured on their site. I would think you would be fine with the 2.5 unless you plan on going beyond stage 2.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_ 
I wanna see what it looks like as you're opening the boxes! haha They haven't posted any pics of all the components involved in the package. I'm kinda curious about how some of them look. 
Also, did you get the option bypass valve or did you stick with the regular one. Do you know what the main differences are between the two and why one is better than the other?



I went with the regular one for now. I plan on going well beyond stage 2 so I'm going to weigh my options and get the best of everything when it's needed.

_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_
Defineately go with exhaust! (and dog bone mount)

I got the dogbone mount. I'm not financing any of this kit so I have to wait on selling my motorcycle before I could buy the exhaust. I've got a baby on the way and the wife says I have one to many toys. Well the bike is supposed to sell this weekend so hopefully I can order some more toys. If not I'll be running an electronic boost controller and low boost on the street and high boost out an electronic dump valve at the track. Track would basically be open downpipe. I think I'm still going to run the dump valve even with the exhaust.

_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_id love to see the all the pics all that you can get when delivered, all of them on vortex, the shipment day, the opening of boxes hour, the components every single one, and the install, comments on it and all

I will keep a VERY detailed log of averything.


_Modified by Flite at 2:54 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

year 2020 "in memmory of the beast'" album,
arent i right, i know i am. good luck


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_year 2020 "in memmory of the beast'" album,
arent i right, i know i am. good luck

What?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_year 2020 "in memmory of the beast'" album,
arent i right, i know i am. good luck

Smoke cheeba, smoke cheeba cheeba.









It prob means something i'm just not aware of at this moment


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

the pics of the beast+album+in2020+when the vr is a thing of the past=something keep cherish and remember forever.
i dono if i myself understand it also, my bad.


----------



## skeetopunk01 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm







going to order the stage 1 kit in a few weeks. My loan was just approved and I'm stoked. I was going to get a bodykit first....but I think I'll go with performance before looks


_Modified by skeetopunk01 at 7:02 AM 11-21-2004_


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (skeetopunk01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeetopunk01* »_I'm







going to order the stage 1 kit in a few weeks. My loan was just approved and I'm stoked. I was going to get a bodykit first....but I think I'll go with performance before looks

_Modified by skeetopunk01 at 7:02 AM 11-21-2004_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Performance is a deep deep black hole. Keep you wallet open. It's soooo worth it though


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

One last update in this thread. I finalyzed the order today. I added an EIP 3" catback exhaust and boost guage to the deal. 
So now I've got the Stage 2 turbo kit, dogbone mount, 3" catback, and boost guage on order and the competition short shifter already installed. The kit ships out on Monday and will hopefully be here in about 3 weeks. I'm guessing I'll procrastinate getting started on it for a week or so so give me about a month and I should have it installed and driving. If the stock clutch can take it I'll be on the dyno shortly after that and I'll have pictures and videos of everything. When it gets here I'll start my own thread about it.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

yeah starting your own thread w/be awesome


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Because I received 3 IM's and 2 Emails within the last week asking how car performs around town I thought I would post again here.....
The car acts completely like stock unless you get on it hard an put it into boost. Putting the car in boost requires getting on it hard at around 2500 rpms or more.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

i adore you, man just cant wait when my day comes, in obo a year or two, also i have a question for you, your exhaust its 2.5inch right, also what size downpipe, and what cat, also dose your exhaust drone alot (iknowitsdifferentw/turbo) but does it drone or resonate really bad?
and how are you liking the bov. greddy type s, turns heads?
and who installed the kit for you, yourself, directly eip, or some other shop?
thanks


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_i adore you, man just cant wait when my day comes, in obo a year or two, also i have a question for you, your exhaust its 2.5inch right, also what size downpipe, and what cat, also dose your exhaust drone alot (iknowitsdifferentw/turbo) but does it drone or resonate really bad?
and how are you liking the bov. greddy type s, turns heads?
and who installed the kit for you, yourself, directly eip, or some other shop?
thanks
















I have 2.5" exhaust but the turbo kit comes with Ultra high grade stainless steel exhaust manifold and 3” downpipe. (see http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/v....html ) Exhaust sounds great. Quiet yet has a little growl (kinda like a V8). The BOV also sounds great. I see people in cars along side of me turning heads when it goes off after reaching higher psi. It remains quiet when the turbo only builds a couple of psi. EIP installed the kit. My car was used for install video that sells with the kit.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

ei is there any way i would be able to get a copy of the dvd, man it would make my year, for sure?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_ei is there any way i would be able to get a copy of the dvd, man it would make my year, for sure?
















Sure can....just buy the turbo kit and the DVD is thrown in for free.


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

i just watched the video again...wow. looks like i have to go rob 7-11. haha, but i really want this kit!


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

who doesn't want it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

yeah who doesnt want it. theres not a single person in this forum that would turn down an EIP turbo kit. thing is whose ballsy enough and has enough money to actually do it. a good deal of people claim they are gonna do it but most of them never will. people literally dont know what they are getting themselves into when you start seriously modding a car it costs a lot more then just a turbo kit cause you have to ready the rest of the vehicle which gets expensive.
oh and a question...why do you want the install video if you dont have the kit? what good is it going to do you? oh place this part here and bolt it to 21 ft lbs put this here, cut this run this this way. its not like its going to be a drag racing road course crazy video thats gonna be exciting to watch.
oh and a thing that annoys me SPELL OUT ABOUT obo doesnt and never will mean ABOUT its an insurment or an acronym or or best offer. and about a year or 2 away is a lot further then you think trust me!
either way to everybody who has ordered a kit have a blast ill be talking to all of you shortly. 3-4 weeks if my SC is sold EIP will be getting a call from me no more playing little games....only the big pimps get this ish







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

i use obo just because its shorter and saves time, and yeah ill keep using it because its more practical.


----------



## JETta03gli (Apr 25, 2004)

does anyone have 5k that i can borrow?
lol, but seriously, if i was to get this kit could i bring it up to eip and rich to get it installed, i think i could trust them, i would be skered to give it to someone else, plus how long would that take? damn i cant stop watching the video's, someone make it stop, i love my car, i just want to love it more now


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (JETta03gli)*

i feel you dude, i just cant wait to pay of my 2500dollar credit card, so all of my savings could go to the kit, for winter i said bye bye to my cell phone insurance and other good stuff, just to save


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_....only the big pimps get this ish







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


YAY! ! ! ! This means I'm a big pimp...I'm so excited! !


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

all i can say, TAX RETURNS!!


----------



## JETta03gli (Apr 25, 2004)

do u guys think if a 1.8t guy put this kind of money into his car, would it be this fast?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (JETta03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETta03gli* »_do u guys think if a 1.8t guy put this kind of money into his car, would it be this fast?


If said guy knew what he was doing it would be faster....


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (JETta03gli)*

It would be about the same. You probably would have to go to stand alone engine management, upgrade your internals and run a nitrous shot. When you get between 300 and 400 Wheel hp out of a four cylinder you are going to bring the reliability into question more so than a 6. (Just as the same hp would be less stress on a V8). The video of the EIP Stage 2 kit shows a car produce over 400whp. That kit is less than $5500 with the vortex discount. In order to get 400whp out of 1.8t you will be doing a lot of experimenting and shooting juice to get there. My bet is that would cost you more too.. I dunno though. I just wanted the VRT.


----------



## JETta03gli (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

good point, man i had a 350-400whp eclipse gst 4cyl and i saw problems happening to that with all the stress and overheating, just like supras handle 600hp with no problem.
really i just want to know if im going to kill my friends 04 1.8t gli


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_It would be about the same. You probably would have to go to stand alone engine management, upgrade your internals and run a nitrous shot. When you get between 300 and 400 Wheel hp out of a four cylinder you are going to bring the reliability into question more so than a 6. (Just as the same hp would be less stress on a V8). The video of the EIP Stage 2 kit shows a car produce over 400whp. That kit is less than $5500 with the vortex discount. In order to get 400whp out of 1.8t you will be doing a lot of experimenting and shooting juice to get there. My bet is that would cost you more too.. I dunno though. I just wanted the VRT. 

As you know I'm all about a VR6t but with $5500 I KNOW for a fact that you can make a 1.8t substantialy faster than my VR6t will be. For $5500 you can make over 500 whp with a 1.8t. They're incredibly strong engines. With no internal work you can squeek 500 whp out of one....without juice but on race gas. You have to know what you're doing though as GIAC doesn't sell a 500 horsepower program. 1.8t's are very very underrated engines. They're overbuilt on the same level that a Supra's engine is overbuilt. I know of one 1.8t on this site who has made over 500whp for quite a bit less than $5500...as in thousands less.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

Yeah you can also have a midget run a marathon and keep up w/ everyone else if you blow enough nose candy up his face, but what happens after the race compared to the average person.








i have no doubts that a 1.8t can acheive that, but no matter what its a 1.8 4 banger w/ forced induction compared to a motor w/ 2 more pistons and a liter more displacement. the vr6 will simply be stressed less putting out the same power.

I cant comment on the $ per HP though.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_the vr6 will simply be stressed less putting out the same power.

I cant comment on the $ per HP though.


Yes but the VR6 motor can't handle the same amount of stress as a 1.8t. Stock for stock the power potential of both motors under boost is very very similar. The 1.8t might be a little more "stressed" but the 1.8t is built to handle the "stress".
Dollers per horsepower....1.8t blows a VR6 out of the water. VR6ts are not cheap.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

so are you the only one with the eipkit on this site?
If not who else has a 24v turbo?
except for the hpa dude.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

yes pl2950 is the only guy on here with the 24v EIP turbo kit. There is another EIP 2.8L 24v turbo that was before pl2950's, but that was EIP's test car


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

but you won't have that exotic sound that a VR6 makes anymore...! That along is reason enough for me to fork out the extra dough. I LOVE the sound of mine with my GHL.. haha


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_ 1.8t blows 


It sure does


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_I know of one 1.8t on this site who has made over 500whp for quite a bit less than $5500...as in thousands less.

Who?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Lecale)*

im not buying this whole 1.8t argument. i dont even think there is a 500whp 1.8t in exsistance. theres a COUPLE as in 2 or 3 400+ whp 1.8t's and those are all totally custom jobs that cost way more then 5500$ in question.
theres a guy TRYING to get 500whp but i seriously doubt it will happen and if it does its with the help of funny stuff and an extremely deep pocket book. i still stand to my point that it is much easier and cheaper for most people to get a VR6 to 400whp then it is for a 1.8t you dont need nitrous to do it on a VR6 you almost always need it on a 1.8t you just cant flow enough air through a turbo on those things, the turbo needs to be small enough to be spooled by that dinky ass motor and you kill topend potential by doing that. on the other hand you can slap a T4 on a VR6 and not even question it, it will spool at 3k rpms where as it woudl be at like 5000 rpms on a 1.8t whats the point in that?
and if you ask me the 1.8t isnt that BUILT yea it will handle power but its nothing impressive a lot of people who are pushing those high numbers arent on totally stock blocks/pistons/heads or cams only thing you reall yneed to do to the 24v is lower compression, your not sleaving the cylinder walls, they are stronger then piss, the pistons are high quality and can take probably around 500whp maybe more before they need to be changed. the head is golden the 24v for a NA motor is extremely strong and can handle abuse more then most motors.
apr stage 3 is now like 5000$ or something stupid like that and thats only a little over 300whp i know most people who do big numbers tend to go different routes to save money but your basically redoing your whole turbo system to customize these things and for most people its just as expensive if not more to reach the same WHP that a VR6 can achieve. and we are doing it on way less boost and with no help from nitrous. you'll never see a 600-700hp 1.8t theres is quite a few VR6's with those numbers its just a better platform to build a crazy motor with


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

I totally didn't think that kinda power was possible out of a 1.8t either... until I stumbled onto this one thread. It is possible, but I don't think you're gonna have the most stable of engines either. You'll spend less money on a 1.8t to get that kinda power out of a 1.8t than you would a VR6T, even without using nitrous. The reason why is because the 1.8t was designed to be a turbo engine. A lot of the parts that come stock on the engine do not need to be replaced or added to in order to accept more power, like the VR6.
I'm not saying that I would buy a 1.8t before a VR6 if I had big power in mind, just saying that it is possible. Me personally, I would MUCH rather have a big VR6 in my car with some money invested into the engine to get that kinda power. I personally can not get over the sound. You may think I'm joking when I say this.... but like I said before, I LOVE the sound of it! It's worth buying over anything else! lol
Incase you're interested in reading about this 500whp project... take a look at this thread. This 1.8t_Steve is a pretty hardcore guy when it comes to defending his 1.8t's potential.. so watch what you say if you plan on posting something about it on his thread.... lol 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1696030 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

oh and yeah... I dunno if the rest of you have seen this pic... but this is from the 1.8t_Steve guy... 
he was able to get 441 whp out of his stock internals 1.8t... but here's what happened.
















That little mistake would cost you or me a butt ton of money to fix.. that's the reason why I like the VR6 idea a lot better. EIP's stage 2 puts out pretty much 410 whp for the 24v... and I don't think it's stressing nearly enough to do something like that. . .


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_and I don't think it's stressing nearly enough to do something like that. . . 

Precisely. They wouldn't sell the kit if it would cause something like that.
All three VR6's are extremely stout engines.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_I totally didn't think that kinda power was possible out of a 1.8t either... until I stumbled onto this one thread. It is possible, but I don't think you're gonna have the most stable of engines either. You'll spend less money on a 1.8t to get that kinda power out of a 1.8t than you would a VR6T, even without using nitrous. The reason why is because the 1.8t was designed to be a turbo engine. A lot of the parts that come stock on the engine do not need to be replaced or added to in order to accept more power, like the VR6.
I'm not saying that I would buy a 1.8t before a VR6 if I had big power in mind, just saying that it is possible. Me personally, I would MUCH rather have a big VR6 in my car with some money invested into the engine to get that kinda power. I personally can not get over the sound. You may think I'm joking when I say this.... but like I said before, I LOVE the sound of it! It's worth buying over anything else! lol
Incase you're interested in reading about this 500whp project... take a look at this thread. This 1.8t_Steve is a pretty hardcore guy when it comes to defending his 1.8t's potential.. so watch what you say if you plan on posting something about it on his thread.... lol 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1696030 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't care if it's in a VR6 or a 1.8t....when you start pushing a motor that was designed to make 200 bhp to over 500 whp you are probably going to break some stuff along the way. Steve is the guy I was talking about. Keep in mind when he popped that motor at over 400 hp, he was at a budget quite a bit under $5500.00. Also, if he was in the mid 400 whp range his crankshaft hp was over 500. Also, he has a dyno pull over 500 hp I'm pretty sure, and very soon he will make quite a few more....although now he is over a $5500 budget. If you have any questions about the 1.8t just ask him. If you don't ask stupid questions he's a really helpful guy. If you ask him something like "why didn't you just start with a VR6" he'll give you the same answer he's given the other 5000 people that have asked that.
Bottom line, you can make equal hp in a 1.8t and a VR6.....but the VR is going to cost more. In the end, with a limitless budget, the VR6 SHOULD be able to make more hp.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

so he technically hasnt produced 500whp YET. i have heard of his plan ive read about it a few times, but you cannot say that "the 1.8t will make 500whp for under 5500$" it has yet to be done, hes obviously way over 5500$ now so i dont really think the point of the 1.8t being cheaper stays valid. if you ask me blowing up your motor at 440whp doesnt show the strength of the motor, it was obviosuly over stressed and cant handle mor ethen 400whp reliably id rather have a 410whp VR6 that wont blow up then a 440whp 1.8t thats gonna last like 5 minutes. you will NEVER see a 1.8t in the same power class as a VR6. EIP has built multiple 500+ whp VR6 they have an 800whp 1 if im not mistaken HPA has built some crazy VR6's you just cant pump the same amount of power of an engine with 1 litre less displacement....no replacement for displacemnet. 
and why in gods name is there a 1.8t vs VR6 discussion going on in the 24v forum? yes the 1.8t can make big numbers but it wont do it cheaply or reliably, cheap and reliable should never been in the same sentence. autosport werks....you guys all remember the 1st 1.8t challenge right? well the car that won editors choice and came in 2nd place overall was built by autosport werks. that shop is 5 minutes from my house ive seen the car many times ive talked to them many times. it made 440whp but what the expressly told me was, we wont tell you how much money is in the motor but its well over 10k$ things a beast everything is custom and it makes the power reliably WITH QUATRO but they said it them selves that is wasnt cheap. i then kinda lost a bunch of respect for them when they told me to sell my VR6 when i asked them if they would turbo it for me, they said i shoulda bought a 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

i honestly dont see a point in a 400 to 500whp discussion in the 1st place.. the bottom line is getting that power to the ground... i am pretty sure the guy who starting this thread is having traction issues coming off the line.. can you imagine if he had just 100whp more??


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*

http://www.motorsportsengineer...1.pdf http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

By showing a picture of the hole in the side of the block I didn't mean to show how reliable the 1.8t was... I'm trying to show that it would cost far more due to the fact that you WOULD require internal modifications in order to prevent such problems from occuring.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll ask him next time I talk to him but I think he has made a 500 whp dyno pull already. You can have a car that makes 700 hp all day, but as soon as something gives way or you get a bad tune, you could very well drop a motor with half that hp. It's all in a good tune. In my opinion, it's very possible to make 500 whp on a 1.8t with stock internals and a good tune. And you can do it for less than $5500 bucks. 
Turbo, manifold, DP, exhaust, engine management.....hmmm, thats about it. There's your 500 whp. Now granted, you're not going to drive around with 500 whp every day on pump gas....but news flash, you're not going to in a VR6 either. To make 500 daily driven hp in a VR6t you're going to need pistons, rods, standalone engine management, and countless other little things. The bottom line, with stock internals your power potential for a 1.8t and a VR6 are going to be almost identical. The trade offs are going to be that the VR6 will be more refined in manner and sound than the 1.8t, and the 1.8t will be carrying a couple hundred pounds less than the VR6 will.
I didn't buy a car based on the numbers it would put down for the dollar....I bought it for driving enjoyment. I enjoy the VR6 more than I enjoyed the 1.8t....so I bought it. I have no problem however admitting the the 1.8t is a phenominal motor.


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_In my opinion, it's very possible to make 500 whp on a 1.8t with stock internals and a good tune. And you can do it for less than $5500 bucks.

If it's possible, 1.8T Steve hasn't proven it. Anyway he didn't melt a piston, he snapped a rod. That doesn't point towards poor tuning, it just shows that the internals weren't up to the task.
You seem to be making claims that the 1.8T can't back up, and you don't seem to know a whole lot about your own whip.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

very true, good points.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
If it's possible, 1.8T Steve hasn't proven it. Anyway he didn't melt a piston, he snapped a rod. That doesn't point towards poor tuning, it just shows that the internals weren't up to the task.
You seem to be making claims that the 1.8T can't back up, and you don't seem to know a whole lot about your own whip.

I never once said it can be done without a doubt. I said in my opinion...you can make 500 whp in a 1.8t with stock internals. I'm not making claims nor will my VR6 drivin ass ever make claims that I KNOW it can be done. In my opinion 500 whp can be made in a stock internal 1.8t.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok...now I'm claiming it can be done....without a doubt. I did some research and steve has in fact made a 500+ whp dyno pull. Yes that motor was blown. He's blown a few motors. That happenes when you push equipment to the edge. 
My point still stands...it is possible to make 500 hp in a 1.8t. How lot it lasts is anybody's guess. How long it would last in a VR6 is anybody's guess as well. I'd like to try for 500 whp in my VR6 on stock internals...I think on C16 with some good tuning on a stand-alone it's possible, but I won't know for sure until I try. Hell, it's very possible that I could make a 500 whp pull in my VR6 on an EIP ECU on C16 but I won't claim it's possible until I do it or see someone else do it.
My whole point in all these posts is that you shouldn't underestimate a 1.8t. It's really a phenominal motor. Have all the pride you want in your VR6 (as will I) but don't bash the 1.8t.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Flite, couldn't have said it better myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Every engine has their pros and cons... some people prefer the 1.8t over VR6, and some prefer the VR6 over the 1.8t. I myself bought the VR6 because I also prefered how the VR6 put the power to the wheels. Now... lets be gentlemen about this delicate subject and get back on track regarding what the intension of this thread was originally... that is... the EIP 24v Turbo kit! 
If you want to argue about which is better, make your own thread about this subject. Don't clutter a thread that's intended to represent a different subject.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Bottom line, you can make equal hp in a 1.8t and a VR6.....but the VR is going to cost more. In the end, with a limitless budget, the VR6 SHOULD be able to make more hp.

be it VR6 or 1.8T, we all need a better way to tune around the bosch system to get to 500whp...
can't we all get along since we all sit under the VW badge?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
If it's possible, 1.8T Steve hasn't proven it. Anyway he didn't melt a piston, he snapped a rod. That doesn't point towards poor tuning, it just shows that the internals weren't up to the task.
You seem to be making claims that the 1.8T can't back up, and you don't seem to know a whole lot about your own whip.

You have no reason to try an be an *******. My knowledge on my "own whip" is extremely limited at this point. I've owned it for all of three months and I've never owned a VW before this. Just as I've learned the hard way about a lot of Hondas, I will learn (probably the hard way) what the limits of my VR6 are. I don't claim to be a VW know it all by any means. I'm learning about VWs as I go....and I'm going farther with mine than 99% of this board ever will.

_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_
be it VR6 or 1.8T, we all need a better way to tune around the bosch system to get to 500whp...
can't we all get along since we all sit under the VW badge?

From what I hear there is a company that makes an engine management system that works with the stock motronic system. It's tunable on the same level as a TechIII sytem but allows the stock ECU to continue to operate the drive by wire and the intrument cluster. I'll definantly be looking into it and will report back.


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_You have no reason to try an be an *******. My knowledge on my "own whip" is extremely limited at this point. I've owned it for all of three months and I've never owned a VW before this. Just as I've learned the hard way about a lot of Hondas, I will learn (probably the hard way) what the limits of my VR6 are. I don't claim to be a VW know it all by any means. I'm learning about VWs as I go....and I'm going farther with mine than 99% of this board ever will.

I'm not trying to be an ******* at all. I'm just telling it like it is. You come on here saying that the 1.8T has done this and can do that when you have no evidence to show for it. I like the 1.8T; both it and the VR6 are robust, a tad unlike your prior engines. It's just that the 1.8T won't uphold all the claims you're making.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*

he's not making an claims about the 1.8t dude... he just told you that he's researched it and has found that steve's 1.8t has produced over 500 whp at one point in time. he's not pulling random info from his a$$ man...
I guess no one's word is worth anything anymore.


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_he's not making an claims about the 1.8t dude... he just told you that he's researched it and has found that steve's 1.8t has produced over 500 whp at one point in time. he's not pulling random info from his a$$ man...
I guess no one's word is worth anything anymore.









After doing my own research, he put down 440whp and blow the engine. That's not 500whp.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (JETta03gli)*

This is a silly debate anyhow guys. This guy Steve obviously knows what he is doing and has deep pockets for mistakes and trial and error. There are guys like him tuning vr6's as well. For most of us who do not fully understand *all* the aspects of tuning or have the time or money for the trial and error, kits like the EIP vr6 kits are great. I have a car that cost me around 20k with about 6k in mods and can hang with or beat most cars that cost twice that (just ask my coworker that has a BMW540 6 speed sport with chip that I wax everytime we run







). 
To shortly answer the original question of "do u guys think if a 1.8t guy put this kind of money into his car, would it be this fast?". For me who turns to people like EIP for tested and proven products with just the stage 1 of the VR it may be close. However, there are a couple of things to consider. The first thing being that I like the VR engine. It is distinctly VW. There is not another engine out there like it. It sounds sexy, performs great, and has become the vw enthusiests engine. Every car company out there is putting out in-line 4 cylinder engines and some are also putting down quite a bit of power (evo, srt, etc). The uniqueness of the engine is what attracted me to it to start with (just like my TDI). The second thing to consider is that I am putting down almost 320 at the wheels with simple bolt on stuff and running less than 10psi. The Engine is not overly stressed with low pressure and has never been opened up. I feel very confident in the reliability of the car as my daily driver. Sure I am still taking risks with the mods and have to keep a closer eye on things but for what I am getting I find it well worth the risks considering the mods. Third and finally (for now) is that if you look at the stage one as a starting point you can build on it easily. The video that EIP shows of the stage 2 is putting down over 400 hp at the wheels with just a head gasket over the stage 1. Only a few will ever have a 400whp car with a 1.8t. These tested and proven kits for the VR make extremely high hp cars availible to the masses. Yes it is costly to look at what the kit costs from zero. but, compare it to what that kind of hp would cost you to buy a car sporting those numbers from the factory and you still have a bargin. You compare what you have to do internally as well as running the giggle (I laughed out loud when I read that) for the 1.8t to reach those numbers and I personally wouldnt feel comfortable with running the car as a daily driver being a novice when it comes to car tuning. 
So, in other words a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to EIP for making high horsepower cars availible to those of us who are novices when it comes to tuning or who dont have all the time and $$ to sink into R&D and would rather be driving.


















_Modified by pl2950 at 11:25 AM 12-4-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

true to that man, 
i have a question what turbonetics turbo did you go with the T4 trimm....what?
and whats the difference in the trim of the turbo?
and keep waxing the 540 for me, wax it till the paint comes off. lol


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (pl2950)*

Some of you guys baffle me.
You cant comprehend how a 1.8t can rival the almighty vr6 because it is only a 1.8l 4 cylinder.
I would love to see somebody build to most badass 24v vr6turbo and get waxed by a lil 1.8l honda.
Put the motor in a mk2 if you want to cry about power/weight.
I love vr6s. I think the 24v is badass. I think the eip kit looks awesome. However, the amount of bs passed around in this forum by *some (not all) members is ridiculous


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Some of you guys baffle me.
You cant comprehend how a 1.8t can rival the almighty vr6 because it is only a 1.8l 4 cylinder.
I would love to see somebody build to most badass 24v vr6turbo and get waxed by a lil 1.8l honda.
Put the motor in a mk2 if you want to cry about power/weight.
I love vr6s. I think the 24v is badass. I think the eip kit looks awesome. However, the amount of bs passed around in this forum by *some (not all) members is ridiculous









VWs are notoriously bad with traction off the line...why? I don't know. Honda's are extremely good in getting off the line. Even if you compare a equally weighted Honda to a VW, the Honda will get off the line with more verve. 
So it's not power to weight ratio because I also believe that once under way and in midrange the VW's are quicker.
It has nothing to do with the engine at all. The fact of the matter is if you can tune the VR6 to a higher horsepower and torque range than a 1.8L engine, the characteristics of the engine are what they are...no one can change that. It's a bigger engine, has more capacity, can probably handle higher PSI more safely, has more potential given things don't fail. It's not magic, it's not BS, it's straightfoward physics and science.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Integrale)*

A larger motor has the capability for larger power regardless, thats a given, but thanks.








The fact is, vw's arent performing like their 1.8l asian counterparts.
Thats not the point of the thread so I wont elaborate anymore on it.
Lets see more 24v vr6ts










_Modified by leebro61 at 1:31 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

What else is out there means little to me. I really enjoy the power that my car is producing. I know I can beat most cars out there and know there are a lot of cars that are faster too. I am not a track guy but a daily commuter who likes to have fun. Like I said in my previous post I am a VW fan and I like the uniqueness of the VR engines. That is the basic bottom line for me.
Has anyone else placed an order for a 24v turbo kit other than Flite? I am looking forward to hearing about his stage 2...


_Modified by pl2950 at 4:30 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_true to that man, 
i have a question what turbonetics turbo did you go with the T4 trimm....what?
and whats the difference in the trim of the turbo?
and keep waxing the 540 for me, wax it till the paint comes off. lol










I just went with whatever comes with the kit. Rich will have to answer what is available.







I just went with their recommendations. I think turbonetics makes the turbo special for EIP. I am not sure though. Maybe Rich can chime in....


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

on their site it does say a custom turbonetics T4 based turbo. this could mean anything. custom could mean your just picking the wheel trim. custom could mean its a T3/T4 hybrid, custom could mean it has custome made brackets or things about it thats not on a normal turbo.
my guess is the mounting point is custom and of course you can customize the wheel trims. i would say the normal kit comes with a 60trim thats a popular sized T4 especailly for a motor the size of the VR6 so thats my guess.
basically what it means is the inlet diameter is 60mm or 6 centimenters about as big as your pointer finger little over 2 inches 2.33 something liek that


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
After doing my own research, he put down 440whp and blow the engine. That's not 500whp.









Do some more research.... He made 500+ whp on one motor. Later on he blew that motor and used some of the same internals on a new motor. One of the internal parts he used on the new motor was the crank. At first Steve couldn't really figure out why he made 500 whp on one motor and only like 440 on the next before it blew. He took the crank out, had it balanced and low and behold, it was out of balance. Now on this motor he has a balanced TT crank and a built motor and will once again be going for 500+. 500+ is a very obtainable goal...in my opinion he will be able to make close to 600.
Steve's from Va...I'm from VA....We've been to some of the same dyno days. I've talked to him about his car quite a few times and have heard this stuff straight from his mouth. Before you start acting like an arrogant *****, get your facts straight.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_on their site it does say a custom turbonetics T4 based turbo. this could mean anything. custom could mean your just picking the wheel trim. custom could mean its a T3/T4 hybrid, custom could mean it has custome made brackets or things about it thats not on a normal turbo.
my guess is the mounting point is custom and of course you can customize the wheel trims. i would say the normal kit comes with a 60trim thats a popular sized T4 especailly for a motor the size of the VR6 so thats my guess.
basically what it means is the inlet diameter is 60mm or 6 centimenters about as big as your pointer finger little over 2 inches 2.33 something liek that

I believe it's a 57 trim T4 but I could be wrong. I would have actully prefered a 60 trim. I had a 60 trim T4 for my CRX and in my opinion it would be perfect for a mild VR6 turbo. I'll give more info when I get my kit and let you know how it handles 400+...possibly 500 whp. I'll probably be running an Innovative turbo of some trim that I won't know until I get there, hopefully within a year or so.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
I like the 1.8T; both it and the VR6 are robust, a tad unlike your prior engines. 

Do some Honda research while you're at it. I won't even talk about my CRX because on 2.0 liters it ONLY made around 420 whp. Good friends of mine in VA...Terry...has made 600 plus hp on 1.7 liters, Gray....made 450 plus on 1.8 liters, Brian made 500 plus on a stock 1.8 liter block, etc etc. Guy I know out here in Hawaii has made 630+ on 2.0 liters. There're a few S2000s running around with 500-600 or more hp....street driven. The K series motor can make 400+ on stock internals
Terry and the guy out here in Hawaii drive there cars to and from the track, Terry drives it every day, it's his daily driver. All the cars are registered and street drivable, some just choose not to drive 500 hp, 2000 pound cars on the street.
For someone that tells me to get my facts straight and who questions my car knowledge you seem to know approximatly as much as my wife. Go whore someone elses thread


_Modified by Flite at 2:29 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_
basically what it means is the inlet diameter is 60mm or 6 centimenters about as big as your pointer finger little over 2 inches 2.33 something liek that

trim = (inducer/exducer)^2 x 100


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Before you start acting like an arrogant *****, get your facts straight.

I've tried to be civil here, yet you accuse me of being an arrogant bitch when you're the one coming onto this thread talking about how the 1.8T is a better motor and spewing nonsense like this:

_Quote »_Yes but the VR6 motor can't handle the same amount of stress as a 1.8t. Stock for stock the power potential of both motors under boost is very very similar. The 1.8t might be a little more "stressed" but the 1.8t is built to handle the "stress".
Dollers per horsepower....1.8t blows a VR6 out of the water. VR6ts are not cheap.

Yeah, you sure have shown that the 1.8T can surpass the power potential of the VR6 for less power. I mean, saying stuff like this is just shooting yourself in the foot:

_Quote »_If said guy knew what he was doing it would be faster....

because you're essentially saying that no one knows what they're doing. The VR6 (12 valve no less) is in the nines while the 1.8T is in the 11s last I checked.
You say you KNOW all of this for sure when you only have one guy as your evidence, shaky evidence at that. I looked at his most recent threads and he stated he put down 440whp (~500 crank) and blew the motor. 

_Quote »_Now on this motor he has a balanced TT crank and a built motor and will once again be going for 500+. 500+ is a very obtainable goal...in my opinion he will be able to make close to 600.

Ahahahaha, how does a built motor = stock block? And a built motor + big turbo + stand alone is definitely not <$5500. Oh, but you are a Honda guy, and they all talk about how they made 500whp for less then $2000 and then fail to mention that they got half their parts for free or at massive discount from their "homies."
I'm also sorry I seemed to offend you with that little comment, because as well all know, aluminum open deck blocks with lightweight aluminum internals are fantastic for boost.


----------



## NJ.A4.1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*

Vr6= proven
1.8t= theory


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
I've tried to be civil here, yet you accuse me of being an arrogant bitch when you're the one coming onto this thread talking about how the 1.8T is a better motor and spewing nonsense like this: 

Where do you see a post where I said the 1.8t is a better motor??? I drive a VR6 for Christ's sake. You're making assumptions and putting words in my mouth. I never once said the 1.8t is a better motor, I just said that it's under rated and deserves more respect from the VR6 guys. 

_Quote »_
Yeah, you sure have shown that the 1.8T can surpass the power potential of the VR6 for less power. I mean, saying stuff like this is just shooting yourself in the foot: 

For the sake of arguement, let's just say Steve has made 400 whp (he has in fact made 500, look it up). He has made the 400 whp for far far less than $5500 dollars which is the going rate for EIPs VR6t kit. So yes, horsepower per doller, the 1.8t is cheaper...far cheaper. If you want to start talking full out race cars with a limitless budget then it's up for grabs.

_Quote »_
because you're essentially saying that no one knows what they're doing. The VR6 (12 valve no less) is in the nines while the 1.8T is in the 11s last I checked. 

Just because I said, "If said guy knew what he was doing" does not even remotely imply that I said "knowone knows what they're doing". Once again you're putting words in my mouth in order to support your arguement. Also, please show me a street driven VR6 in the nines. If it's out there then fine, although I never made any claims to what the fastest VR6 was running anyway.

_Quote »_
You say you KNOW all of this for sure when you only have one guy as your evidence, shaky evidence at that. I looked at his most recent threads and he stated he put down 440whp (~500 crank) and blew the motor. 

My one source of evidence is the guy who's car we're talking about. If he's not a good enough source then who is?


_Quote »_
Ahahahaha, how does a built motor = stock block? And a built motor + big turbo + stand alone is definitely not <$5500. Oh, but you are a Honda guy, and they all talk about how they made 500whp for less then $2000 and then fail to mention that they got half their parts for free or at massive discount from their "homies." 
I'm also sorry I seemed to offend you with that little comment, because as well all know, aluminum open deck blocks with lightweight aluminum internals are fantastic for boost.

I never said his new motor was stock. I said he has made 500 whp on a stock motor in the past...he has. Do the research for yourself and you'll see. Or would you like me to do it for you?? Once again, you're putting words in my mouth. Find my post where I said "I made 500 hp for less than 2000 bucks" or the one where I "got all the parts at a discount from my homies". I didn't, it wasn't cheap nor do I claim it was.



_Modified by Flite at 4:08 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_
I've tried to be civil here, yet you accuse me of being an arrogant bitch when you're the one coming onto this thread talking about how the 1.8T is a better motor and spewing nonsense like this:

I believe it was you that came onto this post... Flite first started off this whole thing by mentioning what his OPINION was, then YOU came onto THIS post to argue with his own opinion. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, you have yours and flite has his. We could care less what you think and you should treat everyone elses opinion the same. If you don't agree with his opinion then say so, but don't start critizing his opinion and saying that he is wrong.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been slightly wrong about ONE thing. He has indeed made 507 bhp..... not whp. Either way, that was done without a standalone and that is still a very very substantial amount of hp. Now I'm sure you (lecale) would love to make a big "I told you so" post, and by all means feel free to. But while you're at it please respond to the rest of the above post. If all you can do to support your arguement is put more words inmy mouth that I never said then please go somewhere else...and remember, I drive a VR6. So I'm not just pulling stuff out of my ass to defend my own car. I'm simply being realistic.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

For the record, that 507 bhp was done for 3500 bucks total.
And remember kiddies, I have a VR6 with an EIP kit on the way. It should be here in 2-3 weeks max. I prefer the VR motor. I like it BETTER than the 1.8t. I have every intention on making over 600 whp in mine, I'd like to get close to 500whp on pump gas. I want mid 12 on street tires in a car that weighs more than the 1.8t GTIs by a couple hundred pounds. I have NO reason to defend a 1.8t. I just can't stand people that are so blinded by there love for their VR6 that they call the 1.8t a bad motor. It's not a bad motor, just a different motor. Some people prefer apples, some prefer oranges. You people have to realize that just because you like your car so much doesn't make every other car on the road a piece of crap.


_Modified by Flite at 4:22 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_























Very true....I just get irritated. It seems like every other thread becomes a 1.8t vs. VR6 debate. 
I talked to Bobby at EIP yesterday, He said my kit should be here well before Christmas.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Very true....I just get irritated. It seems like every other thread becomes a 1.8t vs. VR6 debate.
I talked to Bobby at EIP yesterday, He said my kit should be here well before Christmas.

SCHAWHEEEEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us posted! I am dying to see the hp you reach when you dyno (future reference














)
When do you intend starting on the install?
(PS. a couple of Friends of mine have A4's with 1.8t's and I dig 'em and respect their potential too







)


_Modified by pl2950 at 9:46 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

thats great your getting your kit, how long does it take to get one???


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I took about 3 weeks to put my kit together, and then the day it was supposed to ship out I told them to hold on to it because I wanted an exhaust to be thrown in as well. All said and done if you order everything you want all at once it should ship out within a month I'm thinking. I also had to wait on turbonetics for mine because they were a little behind schedual because of SEMA. I'm just guessing it's going to take about three weeks for mine in shipping because I live in Hawaii. 
I'll probably get started installing mine about a week after I get it. during the instal I have to send my ECU back to EIP and then wait for it to get shipped back here so that's going to add a little bit to my wait. I'm getting surgery early January so I won't do much driving then but I would think around the end of January I'll have it on the dyno.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

good luck with your surgery, i hope you well, cant wait to see what comes of your kit in the end. 
the stage 2 your getting w/ clutch differential, maybe some axles, what you think your 1/4mile be like? 
and what kind of other cars on the road would be good contenders(if any)?
what other cars could you compare to a stg2vr624v, on the streets? 
thanks. and good luck.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Good luck on the surgery, i live about an hour from EIP, so ill order and pick mine up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Definately fun boys! A sleeper she is until the blow off sound wakes them up









can you get a silent blow off?


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: EIP 24v VR6 Turbo Stage 1 (DigitaIK)*

lol blitz makes a bov, thats has a filter on it, so its completely stealth


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

To simplify things, I'm not going to quote each paragraph and respond to it. You might not have outright said the 1.8T is a better motor, but you've essentially said it's better for making bigger power, which does not appear to be the case. 1.8T Steve blew his motor at ~440whp. EIP currently sells a kit for the VR6 that puts out roughly that much horsepower (obviously you know about it). This isn't CyberNation and the K20 we're talking about, so we know that the EIP kit is going to reliably make this power. It already has proven to do so.
I'm not blinded by the VR6. I think the 1.8T is a good engine, as I have stated previously. I realize you drive a VR6 and I wish you good luck in achieving your goals. However, as I've said all along, evidence does not show that the 1.8T makes more power than the VR6 on stock internals nor does it show that it is more robust than the VR6.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

drop this **** on the 1.8t already, it was amusing at first but now its getting annoying, more talk on the turbo kit please.


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

talk aside...I'm sure with the linear power deliver of the vr with 300+whp/tq... must be a hoot to run through 2,3,4 with...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lecale* »_To simplify things, I'm not going to quote each paragraph and respond to it. You might not have outright said the 1.8T is a better motor, but you've essentially said it's better for making bigger power, which does not appear to be the case. 1.8T Steve blew his motor at ~440whp. EIP currently sells a kit for the VR6 that puts out roughly that much horsepower (obviously you know about it). This isn't CyberNation and the K20 we're talking about, so we know that the EIP kit is going to reliably make this power. It already has proven to do so.
I'm not blinded by the VR6. I think the 1.8T is a good engine, as I have stated previously. I realize you drive a VR6 and I wish you good luck in achieving your goals. However, as I've said all along, evidence does not show that the 1.8T makes more power than the VR6 on stock internals nor does it show that it is more robust than the VR6.

Listen....really, can you go somehwere else with your thread whoreing. It's really old. Everytime the thread gets going they way it should you have to come in here and try your best to ruin it. I never said the 1.8t is better for making big power. You once again keep putting words in my mouth in order to support your accusitions. I'm into cars with the intentions of making big power. Style is not my thing. If I thought the 1.8t was better for making big power I would have bought one. I didn't. Now please....go somewhere else. This thread is about a 24V VR6 turbo kit....I have one on the way. I'm really sick of over half my posts being just to defend myself from your false accusitions.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (pford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pford* »_talk aside...I'm sure with the linear power deliver of the vr with 300+whp/tq... must be a hoot to run through 2,3,4 with...









and 5th


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

How is traction from a 1st gear roll out? Have you ran it hard from a dig yet? I assume even with 300+ whp 1st gear would be pretty useless. I've had more horsepower before but in a lot lighter car, with a longer fisrt gear. I also has signifigantly less torque. I imagine in a 3000+ pound car the lower gear(s) must go up in smoke pretty easily.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

so what kind of cars on the road does your eip stg 1 compare to? to pl2950


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

With 300 whp in a 3000lb car I would imagine it's a good run with a Camaro SS, or even a stock s/ced Mustang Cobra. C5 Corvettes should even be a good run. I know there's a 911 turbo and a Viper around here that I want to catch up with on the highway. From a dig the front wheel drive VW just won't have the traction to keep up with them though.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Not sure all the cars that it will run with yet. I find that ricers and mustang gt owners are *always* looking to run their cars. Stock GT's and ricers that are in the masses don't pose a threat (I am sure I will run up against a truely tuned ***** or gt that teach me a lesson one of these days- just havent had the car long enough). I am kinda interested in a mustang svt cobra. they are listed at 390hp at the crank so I think it would be fun. I did put the smack down on a Roush mustang once from a roll on (they are generally less hp than a SVT). Corvette guys and higher priced sports car owners seem to not be keen on even testing their cars against a jetta. I dunno if has to do with their fear of losing to a cheap car...
once the turbo spools the tires want to spin in first so a quick shift to second always is in order. I still havent done any dumps from first yet. I always find that the fooling around on the streets are either 2nd gear 3rd gear starts-perfect for the wheel house of the car.



_Modified by pl2950 at 10:16 PM 12-5-2004_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_ I am kinda interested in a mustang svt cobra. they are listed at 390hp at the crank so I think it would be fun. I did put the smack down on a Roush mustang once from a roll on (they are generally less hp than a SVT). 
_Modified by pl2950 at 10:16 PM 12-5-2004_

Oh man,I was thinking of you when a guy in a mustang SVT wanted to play with me







I was like...where the hell is pl2950








That would've been fun if I smoked him


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (NJ.A4.1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Oh man,I was thinking of you when a guy in a mustang SVT wanted to play with me







I was like...where the hell is pl2950








That would've been fun if I smoked him









Not sure I can get a SVT. Like I said they are listed at 390 at the crank stock. Rich estimates my crank hp at 374.6 based upon a 15% loss to the wheels. The mustang is a heavier car but can also hook up better (I would like a roll on).... Like I said, it would be fun even if I get waxed.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

From a dig on street tires your car won't touch an SVT cobra....well not the s/ced ones at least. I've actually been to the track and seen a completely stock one rip off a high 11 second pass. From a roll on the highway I think it would be a very close race between one and your stage one car.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Kinda what I was thinking Flite. from a stop I am toast, from a roll on it would be close.....


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*

however the race ends up, from a roll, the other owner should be dam impressed. If i had a svt cobra and had a jetta hanging w/ me well i would want to know WTF was in that thing! I mean this EIP stage one kit, is like the stage 1 VF kit of turbos. Its not even scratching the surface of this motor. Just think what kind of power these 24v's will be putting out a few years from now......


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_however the race ends up, from a roll, the other owner should be dam impressed. If i had a svt cobra and had a jetta hanging w/ me well i would want to know WTF was in that thing! I mean this EIP stage one kit, is like the stage 1 VF kit of turbos. Its not even scratching the surface of this motor. Just think what kind of power these 24v's will be putting out a few years from now......

I think he would be pissed. He is a mustang owner that spent 35k on a car that is not as nice looking, rattles, and has a 25k car even after mods hanging with him....







Just kidding, they are impressive cars. http://www.caranddriver.com/ar...ber=1


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

uh a stock cobra wont touch 11's buddy, 12's most likely with a good driver.


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_uh a stock cobra wont touch 11's buddy, 12's most likely with a good driver.

back on topic....


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_uh a stock cobra wont touch 11's buddy, 12's most likely with a good driver.

uh....how much time do you spend at the track? I've seen it and can put you in touch with the guy who did it. He's a friend of mine.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

seriously, these guys are lames.
i used to watch a 04 cobra do 10s on what it would cost to make our cars run 13s. I think people forget how badass 03/04 cobras are, especialy with a few bolt-ons.


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
uh....how much time do you spend at the track? I've seen it and can put you in touch with the guy who did it. He's a friend of mine. 



_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:18 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

what 1/4 mile times would be possible with the stage 2 kit clutch, flywheel, differential?
And what kind of cars would the stage 2 kit wax? M3? SVT Cobra? STI? any else?
also from launch?
also from roll?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

One of the late model Cobra can damn near dip into the 10 with what it costs for us to run 13s......well in mods anyway. Throw a set of slicks on it, pulley, basic breathing mods, and a good driver and those cars will fly. Those cars are SERIOUSLY underated.
:edit: and I'm done. I really hate to keep defending cars I don't own in a thread that has nothing to do with them. This thread has been ruined, and I can't help but to contribute.


_Modified by Flite at 2:42 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

this is BONE stock, i know with a few mods they can be insane


----------



## skeetopunk01 (Aug 1, 2004)

Ordered my kit the other day......this is going to be a long month!


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (skeetopunk01)*

haha, nice!! which kit did you go with?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (skeetopunk01)*

Congradulations! Which did you go with?


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*

Just ordered mine too








SIIIIIKE.... i wish
one day ill get it, but until then you guys that get it need to post up some nice videos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats to all you who have it or are waiting on it to arrive http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (FastFoward)*

I'll post plenty of pics and vids. I might even send a raw copy of my vids to EIP to use on their website if they want. Just give it about a month and look up my name....you'll find all kinds of stuff.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (skeetopunk01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeetopunk01* »_Ordered my kit the other day......this is going to be a long month!

Darn, I am feeling less special everyday.







Just kidding of course. I cannot wait to hear of more 24v VR6T's so we can discuss our experiences! I too am dying to know what kit...... Congrats and keep us posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate you all....


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (DigitaIK)*

ahhh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i wont be able to order mine till FEBUARY 05 , damn i want it now lol just need more $$$ damn bills


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

so can someone answer my 3rd question (thesame), w/ stage 2 kit w/differential, w/clutch, w/flywheel, what kind of quarter mile times estimated?
and what kind of cars would stg2 wax?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

I believe this thread has already discussed the inaccuracies of estimating quarter mile times.. the skill of the driver will ultimately determine the possible quarter mile times. The difference between an extremely skilled driver and a not so skilled driver could probably have as much as a 1/2 second difference in the times...
I have no experience in quarter mile times with this kinda power, but I'd guess that it would be possible to get the times into the high 11's - low 12's... feel free to correct me on this... 
as far as cars that could be waxed... I'm sure that most cars wouldn't stand a chance from a rolling start. If you're from a stop, I think that many cars would beat the stage 1, but once the VR6T gets past 2nd.. i think that it would be all over for whatever it was racing. An STI for example would wax just about any FWD GTI off the line, but I think that the VR6T would catch up in not too long.. cause the STI is 300 bhp, so probably around 20% less then that considering the loss it would sustain from the AWD... so 240 whp... VR6T being 300 whp... enough said.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

Deffinately not 11's but I could see mid- high 12's being about right due to traction issues and trap speed probally about 115mph with the stg 2 kits.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_From a dig on street tires your car won't touch an SVT cobra....well not the s/ced ones at least. I've actually been to the track and seen a completely stock one rip off a high 11 second pass. From a roll on the highway I think it would be a very close race between one and your stage one car.

I was watching R32 with GIAC and Intake racing SVT Cobra.....from a dig R32 took him about half car...after that it was game over for R32...anyway I think he would be able to smoke SVT


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (DigitaIK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitaIK* »_I hate you all....









You and I both....


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

12's maybe 11's ifyou drive good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6exual (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

mpg?
what kind of gas do you pump?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6exual)*

All you need to run in the EIP stage 1 & 2 kit is pump gas... premium obviously. What I'm curious about is if there is any modifications required to temporarily run race fuel in the stage 1 & 2 kits... I'm sure that would give you a substantial boost in power... If you read this rich, could you give us an answer on this question. thanks!


----------



## skeetopunk01 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

stage 1, boost controller, turbo timer, 2.5 exhaust, stage 2 clutch


----------



## VR6exual (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_All you need to run in the EIP stage 1 & 2 kit is pump gas... premium obviously. What I'm curious about is if there is any modifications required to temporarily run race fuel in the stage 1 & 2 kits... I'm sure that would give you a substantial boost in power... If you read this rich, could you give us an answer on this question. thanks!

obviously premium..
i want to know how hes running with the octane hes using. californians are stuck with 91 and that changes a lot.
so yea. mpg?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6exual)*

I can't remember where, but he had said what his mpg was... If I remember correctly, freeway mpg was like 20 or 22 or something, it was in the low 20's... i know that much. If you search this thread, I know it's on here... or just wait till he replies. hehe


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

it was more then 20 it was like 25 freeway which isnt bad considering your basically driving a stock 24v with an exhaust restriction on the highway...your not boosting on the highway unless your nailing it.
i get lke 27 on the highway with my SC


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_All you need to run in the EIP stage 1 & 2 kit is pump gas... premium obviously. What I'm curious about is if there is any modifications required to temporarily run race fuel in the stage 1 & 2 kits... I'm sure that would give you a substantial boost in power... If you read this rich, could you give us an answer on this question. thanks!

Simply running premium race gas in your car will not give you a boost in performance. Higher octane gas actually burns slower and all things being equal, it will slightly deminish your performance. What it allows you to do is run more boost, and a more aggressive timing map because it's more stable than pump gas. As I said before, be patient. I will be doing some dyno runs with C16 at a little higher boost as well as the normal pump gas runs. I'll report back.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

ic, so in other words... in order to run C16 in your car, you would need to fool around with a few ECU related things in order to get any benefit out of the higher octane. correct? How easy is it to temporarily change your timing map and all in order to accomodate race fuel? Yeah, I can't wait to see your overall experience with the kit once you have it installed and everything. So far, we have two really good examples for the durability and performance of this turbo system. We have the endurance tester (since he drives so much) and the soon to become all out performance tester.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

I have been averaging around 22 with a combination of city and highway driving. This includes fooling around in boost







. On a highway trip I did about 25 mpg and was going into boost merging into traffic and going around people on occassion...


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_ic, so in other words... in order to run C16 in your car, you would need to fool around with a few ECU related things in order to get any benefit out of the higher octane. correct? How easy is it to temporarily change your timing map and all in order to accomodate race fuel? Yeah, I can't wait to see your overall experience with the kit once you have it installed and everything. So far, we have two really good examples for the durability and performance of this turbo system. We have the endurance tester (since he drives so much) and the soon to become all out performance tester.









Without messing with timing maps you should be able to simply up the boost a couple PSI and get some extra performance. I won't be able to adjust my timing maps until I switch to a full on stand alone ECU


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

what boost controler would you guys go with, with the stage 2 kit?
Apexi, greddy, hks, manual turboxs? which one? 
I know that the Apexi could be set like for lower boost in first and second and then 3456th gears would be higher, is that good for traction or no?


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_
i get lke 27 on the highway with my SC

same here. sometimes even more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

i like the apexi electronic controlled one
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

filled up today. combination of highway and city including some runs down the industrial park drag strip under heavy boost







I averaged 24.38mpg using 93 octane. 
by the way, roasted my buddies Audi A6 2.7t today.. (Bone stock so I should) his car only cost twice mine
















city and highway miles were put on travelling between Balt and and DC and around the city's respectively. 



_Modified by pl2950 at 8:13 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_i like the apexi electronic controlled one
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We also prefer the *Apexi AVCR* digital boost controller and we are going to be offering these for *$429 with the purchase of any of our Turbo Systems. *
The list price is $639 and we normally retail them for $549 but we found a new supplier and want to offer a good price to all those who buy our Complete Turbo Systems. 
BTW: We will honor this special price to all those who have already purchased an EIP Turbo System. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:45 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (skeetopunk01)*

damn people and there turbo's , man i need some $$$$


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
BTW: We will honor this special price to all those who have already purchased an EIP Turbo System. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
-Rich

_Modified by eiprich at 9:45 PM 12-8-2004_

Thank you for that last little part. I need to order a wide band O2 sensor next and then I'll probably get an AVC-R from you. Got any recomendations for an in car wide band O2 gauge/meter? So far It looks like I'm going to get the Greddy unit.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Flite)*

damn people and their turbys i hate you all...







just playin you all know i love you.
so i thought you had to turn a screw on the FPR and the wastegate to change boost? so how would this "digital" or electronic unit successfully change boost? does it tie into the FPR some how to raise the pressure higher? i understand the wastegate i just dont understand the corresponding FPR settings.
also rich, on your cat's do you already have a 3rd bung in them for a 02 sensor? or is there a way you could add a 3rd bung to the cat? i really dont trust splicing into the exsisting 02 sensor to pick up readings its actually extremely inaccurate and it tends to burn the wires i know people who have done it. you steal some of the voltage to run your guage and it in turn screws up the ECU readings and also the guage is totally useless at that point...so any word on that? also i need to email you whats your private email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks buddy


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

Thanks so much for all your help Rich. You all have treated me so well with the 2 cars you have done for me now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you explain how a boost controller will help my performance? (just so I fully understand) Would I be better off waiting and going stage 2 for more performance or is the boost controller well worth the investment before saving for stage 2?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

im sorry you prob. said this before but what car and what from eip have you had done before the gli?
and the boost controller will increase your performance, if you add boost to your already high enough for stage 1 10lbs., but mainly right now it would be a good idea to get a turbo timer, and then the controller, because w/ the time you would cool of the turbo when hot making it last longer, and then the controller would let you lower boost under city driving to also lenghthen the life of your turbo, man they realy are a good thing, but cost a lot of lute, but not really that much compared to what a turbo costs.
wow did i write this? seems crazy my bad i was hungry, all i thought of was food. lol


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Thanks so much for all your help Rich. You all have treated me so well with the 2 cars you have done for me now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you explain how a boost controller will help my performance? (just so I fully understand) Would I be better off waiting and going stage 2 for more performance or is the boost controller well worth the investment before saving for stage 2?

i think i can answer that... 
you can purchase the apex controller now but i highly recommend you not install it until you go stage 2... reason being, i assume you didnt not get the lower compression gasket for your car.. if thats the case using the controller to mess with the boost( i only mean increasing ) could prove very distructive...

on the flipside of this.... if you simply want to run less boost going around town then by all means purchase and install this.. i owned one on my NB 1.8t and i absolutely loved it.... around the city i only ran .7bar then when someone wanted to get frisky i cranked it to 1.3bar... very useful!!









hmmm.. it seems me and 1986jetta reply at the same time








i do agree.. turbo timer is VERY helpful..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BEAU-SOF at 10:30 PM 12-9-2004_


_Modified by BEAU-SOF at 10:31 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_im sorry you prob. said this before but what car and what from eip have you had done before the gli? 

They did a 2000 TDI for me. The car was chipped and ran a fuel tuning box. They also upgraded the clutch and my brakes too. I sold the car with over 100,000 miles on it and had no reliability issues despite the mods. I averaged ~44-46mpg while being able to play with stock vr's and 1.8t's up to about 60mph. It was a bear off the line with all the torque the car produced. It was a fun car. Not as nearly as fun as the GLI though.







I was considering a FMIC intake and exhaust when I started talking to them about the VR.


_Modified by pl2950 at 2:57 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Thanks so much for all your help Rich. You all have treated me so well with the 2 cars you have done for me now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you explain how a boost controller will help my performance? (just so I fully understand) Would I be better off waiting and going stage 2 for more performance or is the boost controller well worth the investment before saving for stage 2?

The boost controller is beneficial in a couple of ways and is a great addition to Stage-1 and is even more effective on Stage-2 as there is more boost range to work within. 
The Apexi AVCR is excellent in several ways, it learns very quickly and is highly accurate and has flexibility beyond any other boost controller available.
Faster spool up of the turbo, which equals quicker boost response is another benefit, or the opposite can be achieved if desired. As you can tailor the power curve to your specific needs you can often achieve more power or more torque or both. 
A good example is our Stage-1 24v Turbo Dyno Tests...with the AVCR we were able to safely run 14+psi which yielded over 390+whp which is 460+bhp. We were able to do this by bringing the boost on and holding it at around 10psi until later in the power band in order to keep torque under control. 








For Stage-2 applications you can adjust the controller to allow the higher boost to come on more quickly as with the lower compression of our Stage-2 you can run more boost and more torque and hp throughout the power band. 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 6:21 PM 12-9-2004_


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*

it seems you set it to run 14+psi at 6000 to 6500... pretty sweet.. but even for only 500 rpm without the lower compression isnt this destructive???


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_it seems you set it to run 14+psi at 6000 to 6500... pretty sweet.. but even for only 500 rpm without the lower compression isnt this destructive???

Actually no...we tested at even higher boost and experienced zero detonation nor excessive EGT's. Although we do not suggest running Stage-1 at over 9-10 psi as gas quality and conditions vary, under the right circumstances it is most definitely possible to go much further. 
-Rich


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Actually no...we tested at even higher boost and experienced zero detonation nor excessive EGT's. Although we do not suggest running Stage-1 at over 9-10 psi as gas quality and conditions vary, under the right circumstances it is most definitely possible to go much further. 
-Rich 

Wow, very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Lecale)*

wow


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

how much PSI does stage 2 run?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

runs about 15 psi w/o problems, obo 410whp is achieved, but if you want higher psi then boost controller is needed as mentioned before.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_runs about 15 psi w/o problems, obo 410whp is achieved, but if you want higher psi then boost controller is needed as mentioned before.









SImply having a boost controller doesn't allow you to signifigantly up the boost. Maybe a pound or two up top or something but that's it. What it does allow you to do is instantly increase or decrease the boost as well as possibly run higher boost at some RPMs and lower at others. If you simply want to crank up the boost you're gonna have to run race gas or something along those lines.


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

enjoyed scrolling through this thread..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

there you go and correct me when im wrong, thanks, the intercooler on the stg 2 video is like a weird color, what is it?
and can you get ss or polished one, and is that gay or not? 
also i think you can get the turbo polished as well, maybe even thermal coated, write back on what you think of that and if its worth the extra $.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

I'd be interested in knowing if there's anything you can do to help keep the heat from spreading through the engine compartment as much. Is that even reccomended?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_I'd be interested in knowing if there's anything you can do to help keep the heat from spreading through the engine compartment as much. Is that even reccomended? 

Engine compartments get hot....fact of life. Under hood heat is less of a problem in a turboed and intercooled car though where it goes through the intercooler to cool it to near ambient anyway.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

with this stage2 do you guys think there is alot of downshifting involved, i mean like if you driving like 5th gear and like 30mph, if you step on it, how does it react, slowly or not?


----------



## VR6exual (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_with this stage2 do you guys think there is alot of downshifting involved, i mean like if you driving like 5th gear and like 30mph, if you step on it, how does it react, slowly or not?

should climb like stock up until like 3k
but why would you do that anyway unless youre just cruising?
30mph in 5th is pretty far from that.
2nd gear sounds right since 1st gear you might have traction issues or youll find 30 in 1st just throw away with a turbo im guessing
edit for spelling



_Modified by VR6exual at 8:25 AM 12-11-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

what would the difference in sound and performance w/ the stage2 kit and either 2.5inch exhaust or 3.0inch?
which do you pick?
considering sound and performance?


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Flite...will you be doing anything else to prep for the excess heat in the engine bay?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_








_Modified by eiprich at 6:21 PM 12-9-2004_

The only thing I dont like on this dyno is that it gets high power after 4500...how's is the torqe line?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pford* »_Flite...will you be doing anything else to prep for the excess heat in the engine bay?

There's really no need. As I go beyond stage 2 I might put the turbo in an insulation cover but I doubt it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
The only thing I dont like on this dyno is that it gets high power after 4500...how's is the torqe line?

Why don't you like high power after 4500. That is a VERY linear power curve for a relatively small motor making that much hp. Torque numbers are close to the same, I would guess a slightly flatter curve. I won't know until I get mine on the dyno.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Here is my torque at 6psi....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Why don't you like high power after 4500. That is a VERY linear power curve for a relatively small motor making that much hp. Torque numbers are close to the same, I would guess a slightly flatter curve. I won't know until I get mine on the dyno.

No,I meant I dont like that the high power comes only after 4500, I wish that it would have like 200whp at around 3-3.5K.
Maybe Im missing the torqe curve....
Still that kinda power must be







my car pulls with only 176whp stock







imagine 390whp


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

I think if this fwd car had the 200 whp numbers at the wheels you want at 3000 rpm's, since hp is a function of torque...it would have to produce huge amounts of torque down low as 1500-2000rpm...basically making 1 and 2 useless ...Its clear that boost/torque comes on heavy around 3000..Anyway I like the idea of linear power...I mean its just like stock,, only amplified xxx after 3000.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
No,I meant I dont like that the high power comes only after 4500, I wish that it would have like 200whp at around 3-3.5K.
Maybe Im missing the torqe curve....
Still that kinda power must be







my car pulls with only 176whp stock







imagine 390whp
















At 3500 rpms a stage one EIP turbo makes almost the same whp as a stock VR6 does peak. I think that's pretty damn good. And trust me, if you get behind the wheel of a front wheel drive car with this kind of power you aren't going to fell like you need any more low-end power.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Took out my first STI tonight. I dont know what he had done to it besides a FMIC and fart cannon but I owned him








(on a closed track of course)


_Modified by pl2950 at 10:27 PM 12-11-2004_


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Took out my first STI tonight. I dont know what he had done to it besides a FMIC and fart cannon but I owned him









Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about! ! The only cars out there that I really WANT to beat are STis and Evos. They're everywhere out here and they all think they're the fastest cars on the road.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

reading what you just wrote made my day man, thats just awesome, i bet that sti thought he owned you, ha, i just cant wait until i could experience such a rush, good luck and keep up the good work, keep waxing.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

wow, that's awesome man! was it from a rolling start or what? That's one of the few cars that I was worried about since it's AWD and all. 
oh wait, I just noticed here that you edited it and made it "(on a closed track of course)...." hehe! well, that's even more impressive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

We were stopped side by side and I glanced over at him a couple of times but he was talking to his wife/girl friend so I didnt think he wanted to run. Plus I was thinking that he saw my 4 year old in the car with me. As the light turned, we both rolled off of the line like we were not going to run when all at once I heard his fart cannon muffler go off. He punched it hard and I had just gone to second after a long first hold and I drilled it too. He of course went up on me at first. Once I was spooled and pulling I went by him easier than expected. I went over a full car length up on him before running out of room. He was a cool guy who even dropped his window for a second to say hey. I am not sure of his mods other than a FMIC and fart cannon on the back. He did say he was running a stock turbo on the car and he wanted a bigger turbo but had to save his $$$. Considering I have several thousand less in my car than what he has in his stock, it felt good....
(I hope to go to the track again soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

I want to go for a ride in that car... one of your guys that own or are soon to own one of these turbo kits should post a video from inside the car with one of those headrest mounted camera mounts so we all can experience just what it's like to be in the car. I just wanna see how it sounds exactly, BOV, exhaust tone, turbo, etc. I'm very curious to know. I'm not too familiar with the size of a T4 turbo, and I don't know exactly how audible the sound it makes is. Hopefully loud enough to hear from the inside of the car. btw, do you have a boost gauge pl2950?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

i know there's a video out there from inside pl2950's car, but unfortunately it's hard to hear things. I respect the effort that you put into posting that video, but perhaps sometime down the road we could see a higher quality video. I think you said that one was taken from a digital still camera... hehe


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

I have a boost guage. It is the one just like this:








I will try to get a good video to post. The ones I did before were from my still digital camera (see page 6). I spent my money for a digital video camera on a turbo kit








Maybe someone I know will get one for Christmas.










_Modified by pl2950 at 11:41 PM 12-11-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

hehe, sounds good! Or, you could just goto Costco and temporarily buy a video camera and then return it once you're done with it. That's what I'm gonna do! hahaha Gotta love costco's return policy.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_
Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about! ! The only cars out there that I really WANT to beat are STis and Evos. They're everywhere out here and they all think they're the fastest cars on the road.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

alrighty blankster. a video even if its in the head rest position will never be anything like actually being in the car. the sound isnt true, you cant see anything but in front of you, its going to be smaller so the actual speed effect is going to be different. your definatly not going to be able to feel the spool, and torque/G's of the car. yeah you can watch videos of supras doing 200mph next to a porsche and its cool and all but it will never feel the same as if you were in that car.
know what im saying? videos never do anything justice in the world.
as for your other questions. your not familiar with a T4 sized turbo. ok well grab a CD. put that on a piece of paper, and extened in all directions about an inch-2 inches. thats an approximate size of a T4 turbo. they are by no means small they are actually HUGE, most motors cant spool a T4 in an effiecnt many *most 4 cylinders that is* about the noise....every turbo makes whistling noises, part of it has to do with size another part has to do with how fast its actually spining. its kinda a function of both. a semi turbo you can hear cause its HUGE but they dont spin incredibly fast. 1.8t SMALL turbo but they spin ungodly fast so you can still hear it.
a T4 pushing 10psi is going to be fairly loud. youd be able to hear it in the cabin of the vehicle and youd definatly be able to hear it outside of the vehicle. people would wanna know what the hell is done to your car pretty quick! like EIP's video their dyno portion thats kinda muffled yet you can still hear it loud and clear. exhaust tone...it really depends on the ehxuast, but its not going to be that loud with any exhaust. loudest its gonna be is medium range loudness for a VR6, most likely on the quieter side. your going to hear more of an air rushing sound then a growl. you can ask Pl but im sure he'll say about the same. even with my SC above 5500rpms all i hear is really fast moving air exhaust is almost quiet but i dunno its hard to discribe but it sounds different. specailly next to a highway wall or something it sounds cool. i dont know about the BOV but i hear its medium loudness, and you can always make it dead silent almost with a simple modifications


----------



## pford (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

Well done..Most of my driving is city.. when I go out on the Beltway though....and weave a little in traffic ... presto here comes an evo or sti ready to have a go...last saturday it literally happened *4*







separate times in *heavy traffic *between Bethesda and College Park...I knew better and didn't bite ..one of the 2 guys in an evo was hell bent on it and went for it anyway...then swoops in front and lites his hazards for a good 15 seconds...I laughed damn hard







Just when you thought nature had done its job? bell curve anybody?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_
as for your other questions. your not familiar with a T4 sized turbo. ok well grab a CD. put that on a piece of paper, and extened in all directions about an inch-2 inches. thats an approximate size of a T4 turbo. they are by no means small they are actually HUGE, most motors cant spool a T4 in an effiecnt many *most 4 cylinders that is* about the noise....every turbo makes whistling noises, part of it has to do with size another part has to do with how fast its actually spining. its kinda a function of both. a semi turbo you can hear cause its HUGE but they dont spin incredibly fast. 1.8t SMALL turbo but they spin ungodly fast so you can still hear it.


Actually, outside of the VW world, a T4 turbo is not all that big. To someone that's onlt dealt with VWs it seems so big because VW has perfected that art of using small turbos so well. Only the smallest of motors out there can't spool a T4. I was running a 60 trim T4 on my 2.0 liter Honda with no problems, and was making good boost by about 4000rpms. 
Compared to stock turbos a T4 is big, compared with other turbos in the aftermarket world it's really not that big.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

do you guys know where i could find some good info on the t4 turbos, with some pictures and etc.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Just do a search for turbonetics


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

straight search on vortex or the rest of the net?








ill check out vortex for now,
thanks.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_your going to hear more of an air rushing sound then a growl. you can ask Pl but im sure he'll say about the same. even with my SC above 5500rpms all i hear is really fast moving air exhaust is almost quiet but i dunno its hard to discribe but it sounds different. specailly next to a highway wall or something it sounds cool.

ahhh yes, the scream of the s/c above 5500 rpm. I was in a tunnel one night with my window partially open when i downshifted... you dont really hear the exhaust, just a really loud whistle from the spooling s/c combined with, as 2002gtibluvr6 described, fast moving air.


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

I've got a question about this turbo setup. Has one of these kits ever been installed on a 24v w/ Tiptronic? I'm not asking for a lecture on how I shoudl've bought stick...I'm being serious. I love the car I've got and I'd like to add a kit. So has it been done and if not can it be done? 
Cheers


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (DubGeek)*

no it hasnt been installed on a tiptronic car and idoubt one ever will be. reason being is those trannys are rated for like 225hp or something stupidly low...barely any increase over a stock 24v. basically your going to break something and the tarnny is gonna blow up like a WWII granade.
they just cant handle the power plain and simple. thats why VW hasnt marketed the DSG in the R32 yet because there is no way to put out more power without breaking the thing its hard to upgrade a auto tranny at least in a VW and have it not break.
anyways i foudn a good way to describe the exhaust noise in a boosted 24v. anywhere above 5000 rpms all audibility of the growling of the 24v disapears. when in a NA 24v it starts to scream like a european race car...im sure the guys with exhaust know the point that im talking about when it goes from deep grumbling to SCREAMING! at about that point imagine yourself starting to say the F word. that FFFFFF sound. do it really hard so its a louder FF sound. then flutter your tongue a little bit. that basically the noise they make. if you ask me it sounds cooler then **** it kinda gets peoples attention, specailly in like tunnels like 24v vroom mentioned or against highway walls. its ungodly sounding you kinda have ot be there to believe it. you think your 24v sounds cool now wait til you hear a boosted one....then the DV goes off when you shift and everybody is like WHAT THE F is in that car. its a neat experience

post 500 in this thread biotches. think this is the longest thread in 24v history...think it might even be longer then the famous grounding kit thread


_Modified by 2002gtibluvr6 at 3:16 PM 12-13-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

it really doesnt matter to me (unleast) that it is 500th post, even though thakns for taking time to write it in, but main point i want to make is that this is the most fun ive ever had on the internet, talking about the 24v kit turbo. ha


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Quick little update....I recieved my EIP turbo install DVD today. I'm really impressed with how well put together it is. Anybody with any sort of mechanical common sence should be able to buy this kit and install it. It's not something that can be done after work on a Tuesady afternoon or anything but it's really not a bad install. It looks easier than any of the Subarus I've done although a little harder than a typical Honda.
On a second note... I haven't actually recieved my kit yet, but judging by what I've seen on the video, the component quality and level of completion of the kit itself is second to none. 
Without saying too much, the manifold is simply beautiful and I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Darn, I want a copy of the video for myself. I will have to ask for a copy when I go up for my next service. I get the compliment that it is the cleanest kit from about everyone who sees it. The piping looks almost seamless....
Does that red car look hot or what?








Keep us posted Fite. I want to see what type of numbers you pull with the stage 2. (future referrence







)


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_Darn, I want a copy of the video for myself. I will have to ask for a copy when I go up for my next service. I get the compliment that it is the cleanest kit from about everyone who sees it. The piping looks almost seamless....
Does that red car look hot or what?








Keep us posted Fite. I want to see what type of numbers you pull with the stage 2. (future referrence







)

Yeah your car looked good except for the huge scratch they put in the protective underbody coat when they put the cat in.

I'm j/k. It looked good. I'm super anxious to get mine now.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Flite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flite* »_Quick little update....I recieved my EIP turbo install DVD today. I'm really impressed with how well put together it is. Anybody with any sort of mechanical common sence should be able to buy this kit and install it. It's not something that can be done after work on a Tuesady afternoon or anything but it's really not a bad install. It looks easier than any of the Subarus I've done although a little harder than a typical Honda.
On a second note... I haven't actually recieved my kit yet, but judging by what I've seen on the video, the component quality and level of completion of the kit itself is second to none. 
Without saying too much, the manifold is simply beautiful and I can't wait to see it in person. 

I have good news for you...the package was scanned into Honolulu today...it is ready for delivery. I emailed you details. 
-Rich


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks alot Rich. It's schedualed to get dropped off at my house tomorrow. I guess Christmas came a little early after all. I'll probably get going on it this weekend. If I can get the ECU to you and back on time I should have it running good by Christmas. Thanks again Rich, that just made my night.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

wow... 
I can only imagine what it's gonna be like for me when this same day happens to me like it has to you flite. I seriously probably won't be able to sleep. It'll probably be worse when it comes time to install the thing. I'll probably have to take it to this local shop up here named Bahn Brenner to get it installed. They're the only reputable place that I would trust installing it. I would install it myself, but I lack the tools to do so, and I would feel safer having a professional do the work. 
Have fun with the install and goodluck.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

those "professionals" you speak of arent alway fair and man i would propably feel safest doing everything myself, then you get to know the parts if something breaks, and you can take your time to do it right the first time, not mentioning the info you would gain, but the only other place id take it to would be eip itself in Maryland.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_those "professionals" you speak of arent alway fair and man i would propably feel safest doing everything myself, then you get to know the parts if something breaks, and you can take your time to do it right the first time, not mentioning the info you would gain, but the only other place id take it to would be eip itself in Maryland.










Based on what I have personally seen just recently, I am sure that wer can direct you to a shop for the installations. Just call and we will do some research for you. With the DVD install video, it is really very easy to understand and helps to ensure a trouble free installation and even details initial tuning. 
We will help get you the system and installation. 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 3:53 AM 12-15-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

hey rich,
I'm just curious if you had heard much about Bahn Brenner Motorsports here on the west coast. It's located in Auburn Washington up here where I live and I would just like to see if they had all that much experience with installing EIP turbos. I was also curious if you had any experience dealing with any of the people there, and if so... is that the place I should go to have the turbo kit installed? They seem to be the most reputable place around here, so I figured that would be the place to go. 
thanks!


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

anyway to get a copy of the video


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

Bahn Brenner is a good place. Also, Matrix Integrated in Portland (although that is further away for you) is an awesome shop, i get all my work done there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (24v-VRooom6)*

Cool, I'll have to take a look into that place. I don't mind driving a bit further if they're service is better. I just visited Bahn Brenner. They seemed to be a place with good people. I'll drive down to portland next to take a look at the place you're reccomending. Anywhere with some experience installing turbos is really fine by me.
btw, anyone know which sway bar I should get for the front? Not trying to screw up this thread, but no one else seems to offer me any help when I post a thread on the forum. I'm debating between autotech and H&R... the H&R is like $210 at ECStuning.com and the autotech is a lot more... like $300... but I haven't really shopped around for the autotech, so there's probably a better price out there. I'm more worried about performance though rather than weight or price. I'm gonna also get some of those VF-engineering end links for the front sways too. What do you guys think? H&R or autotech? Who's got what? Thanks!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_anyway to get a copy of the video

Yes...Just call (410) 871-0406 we will provide it FREE of charge. 
Simply purchase a complete Stage-1 or Stage-2 System and it's yours








BTW: Our installation video's are copy write protected and are for the express use of those who purchase a complete EIP Turbo System. 
-Rich


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

have you thought about going to ACH Tuning?
i went over there when i was in seattle this year, they put my apr software in, they seemed pretty cool.
http://www.achtuning.com

_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_Cool, I'll have to take a look into that place. I don't mind driving a bit further if they're service is better. I just visited Bahn Brenner. They seemed to be a place with good people. I'll drive down to portland next to take a look at the place you're reccomending. Anywhere with some experience installing turbos is really fine by me.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

ok, I've got to start saving for this turbo kit.... I keep spending money on other things... =( this time I really think that I need it though. I just ordered a H&R front and rear sway bar kit.. sells for $380 on ECStuning.com. figured that was a steal. I decided to get em cause the other night when I was taking a turn from a stop and gunned it, I could feel this vibration... I was thinking that it could have been from the driveshaft rubbing against the stock sway bar. Kinda scared me... They reccomended that I didn't get the VF endlinks cause it would be pretty darn stiff. So i figured that I could always easily add those on another time if I wanted em... Anyone else got these?


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

oh wow, thanks rich, last time i went down to you guys, the oneperson there i talked to said he couldn't give them out, it was only included in the kit, so ill definetlly take that off up thanks alot


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

lol im stupid i read it wrong.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

Well fellas I think the cold air has an effect on the car. Originally when I picked the car up it was between 9-10psi. With the cold air now in the mid atlantic my boost is a solid 10psi and somtimes 10.5psi. The car is defineately feeling stronger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I called EIP to check the safety factor and they said as long is it doesnt creep up over 11 I will be fine. I may turn back the boost a bit at the next service. We will see what the colder air does. The high on monday is in the 20's







)


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

haha, that's awesome! but i wonder what effect temps in the 80-90's have on the boost..?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Turbo cars are affected by temperature changes far more than N/A cars. It's not hard to lower your boost a bit, you might want to reach back there and turn it down just a bit.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

i see. so what's the update on your turbo flite? get crackin' on the install yet?


----------



## 24valves (Nov 17, 2004)

i know a guy running a T72 on a 1.8L honda engine..


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_i see. so what's the update on your turbo flite? get crackin' on the install yet? 

We're going to start on it tomorrow (Sunday) and hopefully we'll be done by Tuesday night sometime. I'm sending the ECU off on Monday though so I won't have it back for at least a week. I should have an update a week from this Monday with how it runs.

_Quote, originally posted by *24valves* »_i know a guy running a T72 on a 1.8L honda engine..

Terry? If so it's a 1.7 liter and makes over 670whp on race gas. He's a good buddy of mine.
:edit: and it's street driven on a daily basis.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

got any pics of the kit? I'm very curious how that exhaust manifold looks. I'm also anxious to see how good the quality of their work is. I'm sure it's great, but it would do more justice to actually see pictures. If you've got any or if it's not too much hassle, would you do us all a big huge favor and post some pics for us all. Thanks Flite, and g'luck on the install! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll take some detailed pics of everything but the manifold tomorrow. EIP asked me not to post detailed pics of the manifold just yet....but they'll come in due time.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

darn! oh well... I can understand that have good reason for their not letting you post those kind of pics... but that is kinda the most important one that I would be most interested in seeing. some day...


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

hey is the manifold stainless steel, i think ive heard somewhere that it is?
if it is what color is like polished or just plain stainless steel?
thanks


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Yes it's a stainless steel, tubular manifold. It's not polished. I like the raw look better anyway, not that you can see much of the manifold once it's installed.


----------



## Pherball (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

does eip offer a warranty with the kit?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

i think the parts are for life but you have to pay for labor or something like that, anyone know cause im interested also.


----------



## Pherball (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

the reason i ask is because i know vf offers a three year warranty with their s/c kit, for an additional $150.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pherball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pherball* »_does eip offer a warranty with the kit?

EIP offers a 3 year UNLIMITED mileage warranty on all major components of the system including the manifold, downpipe, dumptube, FMIC, all piping, silicone, etc. 
The Turbocharger and wastegate carry a 1 year UNLIMITED mileage warranty. 
We will posting a more detailed page to our various turbo charger pages later this week, or perhaps even today.
-Rich


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I will test that unlimited milage bit. I already have over 8,000 miles on the car in a little over 2 months







So far everything has been perfect. Rich, the kit is a real winner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love driving my car











_Modified by pl2950 at 12:46 PM 12-21-2004_


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

rich or pl2950, would it be possible for you to send me a pic of where the piping goes beside the battery box? I have a breaker for my amplifier and a few other pieces that are placed right in that area. I'm trying to figure out if there will be enough clearance between the pipework and mainly the breaker. If that would be possible, I would really appreciate it. Please, post or send the pics to [email protected]
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cmongoose (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*

If anyone is interested in hearing what a stage III EIP Kit sounds like, I will take a video while driving inside my Corrado and post later this week.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (cmongoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmongoose* »_If anyone is interested in hearing what a stage III EIP Kit sounds like, I will take a video while driving inside my Corrado and post later this week. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Damn you 24V guys, lol. Us 12V er's need to work hard to get those numbers. Makes a guy want a 24V, nice numbers man







.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilgti2000* »_Damn you 24V guys, lol. Us 12V er's need to work hard to get those numbers. Makes a guy want a 24V, nice numbers man







.

Wait until you visit the R32 forum. EIP is about to release that kit with great numbers under little boost. 
blankster83, I will try to email pictures as soon as I take them. It should be in the next couple of days. 
By the way, I would love to see the video of the stage 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

thanks a lot pl2950! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (blankster83)*

did you guys check out the R32 stage 1 kit!????????????????????????

4psi and the thing starts boosting a hair above 2krpm, and before 3k rpm has 350ft/lbs crank i believe................ jesus.


----------



## Yuni (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear God I want one of these.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

hey eiprich, i saw all the great stuff on your website that you have out for the R32, but what obo the 24v 2.8, will you be comming out with something like that for our cars, and will we ever get to hear the eip exhaust on the 24v because some of us are interested but are just not sure of the sound looks and etc. 
and if you will have something like that then ill see but if you wont, then will we get a single tip exactly like the one on the R32 (except it has 2) but i would like the same size and look tip on my car if i would get the eip catback.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

rich one more question (or to anyone whos had experienced w/this)
if lets i have a stage 2 gti with that much whp, and i get the eip differential and clutch/flywhl, will that make a big difference in my launches, ive never used a differential and have no idea on the effect, and how much would the differential help in the drag races, is it worth the money, and will 1st and 2nd gear w/ that much hp still be lost(as in tires spinning all the way)?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

in my experience, and from doing alot of research on the LSD's.... in a straight line it wont help that much...its in turns where instead of lighting up the inside front tire, power goes to the outside and you actually get pulled through the turn instead of pulling off a slow, but impressive, smoke show. I mean, if you even completely launch too hard and spin your tires for a bit, both tires are going (on my car atleast) I never spin my tires (unless in a turn) on only one wheel. any time going straight both always light up. So w/ that being said, i dont think the diff will do much. but then again w/ that much power, i wouldnt trust the stock diff too much. Rich said before i beleive that they have had fine luck w/ their stage 2 on stock everything for the tranny. clutch/diff ect.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

ding ding ding ding!!!!
ok have you ever seen a civic or other lil asian fwd car at the track? what do they do they always burn out and 1 wheel spins while the other isnt moving at all or really slow. thats a bad differential design. VW's on the other hand have a slightly better design and stonger internal components in the tranny. when you burn out in a GTI or Jetta BOTH wheels spin...one spins slightly faster...usually the driver side, but they both spin relatively the same speed. reason being is the axles are weight balanced...instead of the shorter one spinning like in most cars the shorter one has way more mass per length evening out the force needed to spin the wheels equally. *go take a peek youll see the driver side axle is knarly compared to the passenger side* that is most of the reaon both wheels spin approximately the same speed. 
a differential will cause less torque steer as it will shot more power to the other wheel to balance things out but for the most part torque steer will almost be eliminated on hard launches. your still going to spin the tires though you will just spin them slightly less. so yes in a straight line in helps slightly but its nothing HUGE. in turns is where you'll notice the difference it will make you car handle a lot better and feel more solid. people say just cause you have big power you need a diff...with my supercharger i have yet to really see a need for a diff....my car doesnt torque steer all that bad...nothing a little firm grasp on the wheel wont cure. so do you need one...NO....would it be good to have one.. YES specailly if you auto-x or do canyon runs stuff like that...best thing for 1/4 mile times is learning how to launch the car properly instead of relying on hardware to do it for you.
oh and if you want one theres a GB in the jetta/golf iv forum for peloquin diffs...they are 825 for our vehicle right now im almost tempted to buy one but ill probably hold off


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

thanks for the input guys, i appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24v-VRooom6* »_
as for the 24v turbo GTi in european car magazine a few months ago, it was built to New Dimensions' specs. Yeah, the parts came from HPA, but the rest was up to New Dimensions. There was a thread on here a while back about this and HPA clarified everything. New Dimensions built it the way they wanted it, and for some reason, it was ND who wanted the on/off power. (dont ask me why) lol


Far cry from the truth.









_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_
Somewhat true. I saw the car before it was sent down to ND. HPA did the original install 2 years ago. ND in turn took apart and "modified" everything HPA did. That car actually had only the 60 mm downpipe and smaller trim T3/T4. What they did to it from there is anyone's guess. 

That's pretty far from the truth. If any of you really want the truth, feel free to call me or send me an e-mail.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

HPA is just too focused on the R32, instead of the 24v gti vr6, i think they would have more bussiness if they would of done 50/50 on each car kind of what eip is doing, im just saying so because no one on has any threads going obo hpa on the 24vvr6 engine.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

actualy from what i heard they are goin hardcore mustang now.
just a rumor, not posative.


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_HPA is just too focused on the R32, instead of the 24v gti vr6, i think they would have more bussiness if they would of done 50/50 on each car kind of what eip is doing, im just saying so because no one on has any threads going obo hpa on the 24vvr6 engine. 



_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 5:23 AM 12-27-2004_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (bakersfield_gti)*

what you been by 'hardcoremustang" as in ford mustang, or really focused on the vr6, i think you meant ford, if so then what the hell?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

He means that he thingks that they are gettign into developing something for the ford mustang. How did you get VR6 from mustang? And please stop using obo for about. obo stands for "or best offer" and is commonly used in classified ads.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's pretty far from the truth. If any of you really want the truth, feel free to call me or send me an e-mail.









Actually no it's not. I drove the car before you even recieved it and it didn't look a thing like that.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

do any know what parts is fleet waiting for?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

its FLITE not FLEET, and hes waiting for head bolts and the ECU to return thats it from my understanding...dont you like read these peopls posts your the person who is in these threads the most


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes it's Flite.....and I am waiting for Head studs and my ECU back. ARP messed up on the headstuds and sent me the wrong ones. The ECU is a normal thing, you have to send it in to get reflashed. 
'86jetta guy...I promise you I will post up pics and results the day after it's completed.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

sorry for mispernaunciation (i think thats how its spelled), FLITE, and yeah cant wait, good luck.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I rode in pl2950's EIP turbo'd Jetta today and all I can say is WOW. First off thanks for taking me for a spin. Second dayum you for making me crave the Stage 2 even more! I must say that this thing just PULLS from about 2K rpm until you get off of it. pl2950 had one hand on the steering wheel, which I was nervous about at first, and yet that's all it took because the power wasn't harsh at all! I've driven 300hp+ Integra's and you reallt couldn't have on hand resting on the wheel when in full boost! I've been pretty much set on the EIP Stage 2 set-up since I got the car a month ago and now I don't know if I even wanna wait until after winter!! After riding in his car it made my baby feel slow! But hey his car has almost twice the hp of mine at the wheel! I'll know for sure what my car's pulling stock next week when I get the dyno done at EIP, along with the SS and dogbone!


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome, glad you liked it. You should count your blessings. I have a Stage 2 EIP kit and I haven't even experianced it yet. When and if you decide to go for it, keep us posted. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Nice to have met you Chris. Glad you liked the ride. I forgot to mention that car had several hundred pounds of printed stuff for work in the trunk too







Before you do any of your interior and sound mods, I think you will not regret it if you do the performance mods. I assure you that you will have more fun...


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Flite don't worry I'm gonna be watching your post on the Stage 2!! 
pl2950 don't forget the extra 250lbs you had in the passenger seat!! And the stopping and going mods will be before the looking and sounding good mods!!


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

Does the pipe work from the intercooler ever make it to the left side of the engine compartment? Just curious. . .
btw, did you ever get around to taking those pics of the pipework near the battery? thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

Sorry, I forgot. Thanks for reminding me. Ill try to take pictures today.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_Does the pipe work from the intercooler ever make it to the left side of the engine compartment? Just curious. . .
btw, did you ever get around to taking those pics of the pipework near the battery? thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here are pictures of the pipe work around the battery:


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

ah cool, thanks man! I think there's just enough room then for my breaker with where it is currently. awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

my email is [email protected], and i want some good videos, if you have any, ive gotten a few before from you but they were you know kind of bad, maybe you have something else if you post them up on here. thanks!


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Sorry the videos are hard to come by. I only have a digital still camera that can shoot 30 sec videos (as you have seen--they stink). I will ask my friends now that holidays have come to see who got a digital video cam for Christmas. 
Anyhow, for those of you who asked about my exhaust EIP has just updated their site and posted some pictures and info on what is on my car. 
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/exhaust_24v_vr6.html


_Modified by pl2950 at 10:32 AM 1-2-2005_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pherball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pherball* »_does eip offer a warranty with the kit?

We have our 3-Year unlimited Mileage Warranty posted on our site here: EIP Stage-1 24v Turbo System and also on the Stage-2 page.
-Rich


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
We have our 3-Year unlimited Mileage Warranty posted on our site here: EIP Stage-1 24v Turbo System and also on the Stage-2 page.
-Rich

eip is the best.. i honestly dont see what else you guys can say to make it better, and your customer service sounds like its top notch. cant wait till i get the cash flow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to eip


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

How's it goin pl2950? Still goin good I hope? Race anything lately?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

have you kicked anybodys ass since the sti?
maybe not because its snowing like hell, but maybe you did if so then who?
bumb


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Yeah winter weather is in full effect. I have been driving my Expedition a lot this past week with two snow storms. Makes me wish they had an R32 version of the jetta watching EIP Rich's videos. Cannot wait for spring (or just the temperatures to go back above freezing







)
No big notible kills lately. I did have fun with a couple of 1.8t guys the other week though


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Just toss the R32 driveline in!! I hear it's about $8K with everything.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Just toss the R32 driveline in!! I hear it's about $8K with everything.

There's a alot more to it than that


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

16thousand from hpa, so your about half way there. 
thats just outragious pricing, and why so much, details please?


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1986 jetta gli* »_16thousand from hpa, so your about half way there. 
thats just outragious pricing, and why so much, details please?
















It's not a simple swap....I think you'd be better off locating an R32 without and interior and motor and doing the swap that way. A flood damaged R32 would be perfect. If I can find one I might go that route.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I know for a fact that you can do just the driveline for just $8K, basically just a 4 motion conversion. For $16K I can get the whole R32 engine, driveline, and instrument cluster. 
There's not alot more to it than that. The Jetta has already had 4 motion so the frame is up to it. The floorboards need to be changed out, for the tunnel. It's an involved transformation but it's not that bad.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Well I know for a fact that you can do just the driveline for just $8K, basically just a 4 motion conversion. For $16K I can get the whole R32 engine, driveline, and instrument cluster.... 

See Here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1779607
This is actually pretty standard ($7-$8k) for everthing...R32 Engine (with ECU and harnesses), 6spd Trans, Haldex rear (with electronics), suspension, driveshafts, axles, fuel tank, etc. These have been available in Europe for some time now, you can find them occasionally on German Ebay.

The US version above would be even better as it would avoid shippign and duties and you would have the US cluster. 
-Rich


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought there was more to it... Iwonder what it would take to get everything minus the engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_
Actually no it's not. I drove the car before you even recieved it and it didn't look a thing like that.









FYI:
The turbo and downpipe are the same today as they were when HPA installed them. The kit was all HPA/HGP and still is. ND provided the 70mm exhaust and HPA mated that to the downpipe they fabricated in Canada. 
What did change was the color of the valve cover, some of the hose clamps, the DV, and the color of the intake manifold. That's the appearance difference you may have noticed. The hard parts remain the same. Aquamist water injection, a boost controller, and an intercooler misting system was added on top of the turbo kit. 
My opinion is the T3/T4 .50 trim turbo used on that car is way too small for the 2.8 liters of engine displacement, but that was a design choice made by HPA/HGP not ND or anybody else. I'm sure they had their reasons, and met their goals. Looks like they have selected more efficient (and larger) turbos now. Good to see that they are using some better turbos now.
The owner of the car in question has brought the car to me to upgrade the turbo system. I'll be re-engineering a few things and we'll see what happens on our dyno when it's completed. Should be fun to play with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

can we see pics of the car, dam, ive been asking forever.


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

I want mine soooo bad...ive been waiting about a month now so it should be comming in soon


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (mjille)*

someone has GOT to post some videos. I've been such a good boy, being very very patient.


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_someone has GOT to post some videos. I've been such a good boy, being very very patient.
















As it stands now I have to drive with one hand....as soon as I can use both hands and can drive good again, I'll get some videos.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

sounds like a plan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

I keep spending money on my boat so I still dont have a digital video camera. Once I do, you will be the first to know....


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (pl2950)*

get that digital camera yet


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

Here are some still pics taken today after running her through the car wash this morning. (I have a digital camera just not a digital video camera)


































_Modified by pl2950 at 9:19 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

thanks, nice pics, ever thinking of dropping her?


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

I would like to upgrade the suspension. I dont care to drop it too much. Ruins the stealth look. It is the best when owners of fast cars get that "I cant believe I lost to a stock Jetta" look.







I will do more upgrades down the road. Besides buying this car and adding the turbo kit, I had to replace one of the engines in my boat so my fun money has taken quite a hit over the last 9 months....


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (pl2950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pl2950* »_I would like to upgrade the suspension. I dont care to drop it too much. Ruins the stealth look. It is the best when owners of fast cars get that "I cant believe I lost to a stock Jetta" look.







I will do more upgrades down the road. Besides buying this car and adding the turbo kit, I had to replace one of the engines in my boat so my fun money has taken quite a hit over the last 9 months....

Go for a shine racing suspension. Basically no drop but very stiff!


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

id say go w/ a nice set of coils, drop it, spacers, and itll look great on the outside, w/ still being pretty stealthy.


----------

